# Knitting Tea Party 13 September '13 #2



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm sure no apology is needed - we all learn things on here that we didn't know - we all share things we do know... it works for us!!


Dh looks as if he's ready to work. Glad he's feeling well enough to be on the tractor.
Your morning glory is pretty. But around here, it's more or less a nuisance 'weed'. It takes over everything if we don't keep it in check!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My sister's FIL died this morning, Wed. He was at home. They couldn't get an overnight nurse so all 4 of the children and my sister spent the night. I know they're glad they were there.
Please pray for strength and comfort for them and especially for his wife.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Absolutely...I'm glad to know that his family was with him at his passing. Praying for their peace of mind and ongoing strength.



jknappva said:


> My sister's FIL died this morning, Wed. He was at home. They couldn't get an overnight nurse so all 4 of the children and my sister spent the night. I know they're glad they were there.
> Please pray for strength and comfort for them and especially for his wife.
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am glad to hear you say you are proud of your 76 years. I am proud of my 82 and don't regret any of it - even the 'bad stuff' which we all have. ' You have such a great attitutde June


And, Shirley, don't you find that as time goes on, we mostly forget the really bad things (or look at them differently!) and remember only the good times?
ANd there's so much I know I still need to learn.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad you're seeing the neurologist and an MRI will show if there are any problems. Hope it all turns out to be something easily treated or something which will clear up on its own. Lots of hugs coming your way ((((()))))


Praying that the MRI won't find anything the dr's can't remedy. But so glad your dr. ordered one for you. Numbness is a scary and dangerous thing!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I hate to be the bearer of opposing news, friends, but not all insurance plans will pay everything or anything extra for the shingles vaccine. My shot, when I can get the limited-to-30-days script coordinated with the availability of the vaccine at the pharmacy, it will cost me $130 including my insurance deductible.

Just trying to coordinate the two of them is taking nearly a year and not successful as yet.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

I feel very fortunate that I have a very good health insurance plan that came with my retirement. The city pays half of the premiums and I pay the other half. It's in addition to Medicare, of course. I don't have to have a referral for specialists and every dr. I go to accepts it if they accept Medicare. And I don't have to worry about in-network drs. 
I think I got off cheaply not having to pay more than $40 for my shingles shot.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The moon tonight was is so pretty. I was out taking photos earlier this evening.


Glorious!!! What a wonderful 'moon-shot'!!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like they were being thorough. Would not be my favourite thing- being a bit claustrophobic.
> Did they say how long before the results will be available?


I am very claustrophobic and when I had my TIA (mild stroke) in the 70's I felt like I was in a huge cigarette tube. no opening anywhere. My daughter held on to my foot or I think I would have crawled out of there. panic city as my son used to say before school exams.

Now when I get one they give my something and if I still feel a bit enclosed they put a cloth over my eyes so I can tolerate them. I think they are a wonderful medical tool so I am glad you got one Charlotte! take care dear.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I feel very fortunate that I have a very good health insurance plan that came with my retirement. The city pays half of the premiums and I pay the other half. It's in addition to Medicare, of course. I don't have to have a referral for specialists and every dr. I go to accepts it if they accept Medicare. And I don't have to worry about in-network drs. 
I think I got off cheaply not having to pay more than $40 for my shingles shot.
JuneK[/quote]

June, I remember when the vaccine first became available. A dear friend got hers at one of the local hospitals and it cost her nearly $300, out-of-pocket.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Caren, I love the picture of Seth with his bloody nose, you will have to keep that one for his wedding day. Did he get something good to eat to comfort him? He is growing up so quickly, next thing he'll be wanting to look at the pictures of the girls on here!!

Tessa


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yeah i guess that might work.... you dont think he will like vaseline?


LOLOL!!!! Oh Oscar, what are we going to do with you? lol
My Buster dog would also fetch the lemons, he has yet to meet a fruit he doesn't like, his favorite is apples and banana's though, Mocha likes Mandarine Oranges. :roll: lol
Chili will work on some, but my dogs like it so... :shock: 
All I can say is, good luck and I hope it works. 
Have a great day Sugar.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I was in that MRI machine for over 2 hours today!
> 
> Pontuf


Oh yuck! But I hope that it all came out clear when you get the results back.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I feel very fortunate that I have a very good health insurance plan that came with my retirement. The city pays half of the premiums and I pay the other half. It's in addition to Medicare, of course. I don't have to have a referral for specialists and every dr. I go to accepts it if they accept Medicare. And I don't have to worry about in-network drs.
> I think I got off cheaply not having to pay more than $40 for my shingles shot.
> JuneK


June, I remember when the vaccine first became available. A dear friend got hers at one of the local hospitals and it cost her nearly $300, out-of-pocket.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

I know it's not perfect but I'm so grateful for our NHS. There's no question of paying for vaccines if the medical authorities think they are needed.

Tessa


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A late good morning from Surrey as I have been taking Miss Pam and her DH to pick up a hire car. They are going to have a look at the Cotswolds and Stonehenge.
> It is nice and bright today and no rain!
> 
> I am way behind on catch up, so sending healing vibes to all who need them and hugs to all.
> ...


Good morning PurpleFi, lovely morning it looks like there in Surrey, it's still dark here but should start to lighten up in just a bit. Have a great day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good Evening all, spent the day with my DH. Today was our 40th wedding anniversary.hard to believe. Seems like only yesterday.
> 
> Happy LATE anniversary wishes!! Hope you had a pleasant day celebrating!!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I know it's not perfect but I'm so grateful for our NHS. There's no question of paying for vaccines if the medical authorities think they are needed.
> 
> Tessa


We are fortunate up here too. It is very expensive if you have to pay the full cost, but with our extra insurance and a portion also paid by Blue Cross, we had to pay 50.00 which we felt made it worth it to us. I feel the way you do Tessa - grateful that we have a system that works -- We do have long waits and with so may people getting older it is going to be a heavy load for the Health care, but it is better than most and I am thankful for it. My husband is still with me because of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely...I'm glad to know that his family was with him at his passing. Praying for their peace of mind and ongoing strength.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Spider, I somehow missed that it was your anniversary, Happy Anniversary~!!! Congratulations on 40 years, that is wonderful. I too hope that you had a wonderful day. Hugs to you and DH


Ditto


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I was in that MRI machine for over 2 hours today!
> 
> Pontuf


They sometimes take a long time. And with my back problem, I hope I never have to have another one!! I've been in one for 2 hrs before and it's NO fun!
Hope you hear the results soon!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: :shock: Gosh you really are addicted! LOL. No way would i pay money to those games though, but i know plenty of people who do LOL


Ditto.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A late good morning from Surrey as I have been taking Miss Pam and her DH to pick up a hire car. They are going to have a look at the Cotswolds and Stonehenge.
> It is nice and bright today and no rain!
> 
> I am way behind on catch up, so sending healing vibes to all who need them and hugs to all.
> ...


Thanks for my morning fix of Surrey photos!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am very claustrophobic and when I had my TIA (mild stroke) in the 70's I felt like I was in a huge cigarette tube. no opening anywhere. My daughter held on to my foot or I think I would have crawled out of there. panic city as my son used to say before school exams.
> 
> They now have open ended MRI machines. And one place here in the city has one that you can SIT in. Couldn't believe that but it made it so much easier when I had to have one several years ago.
> JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The sky across the street, coming up over the neighbors house just now. 
And my fibers that I got at the Fiber Arts Festival.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

June, I remember when the vaccine first became available. A dear friend got hers at one of the local hospitals and it cost her nearly $300, out-of-pocket.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

And I'm sure it's still very expensive if insurance won't pay any of it! I would have been glad to pay a couple hundred dollars to get it. I've heard too many scary problems people have had with shingles.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The sky across the street, coming up over the neighbors house just now.
> And my fibers that I got at the Fiber Arts Festival.


Lovely sky! And looks like you made quite the haul at the Festival!
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright finally caught up...

Cmaliza- Thank you for your advice, I will gladly take all that I can get. I have been trying my hardest to keep most things on the same schedule. I am happy to say that he seems to be doing well in school, but has started acting out lately at home. I just have to grab him in a big hug and tell him everything will be ok.

Poledra- I hope you like the biscuits as much as I do. Granny was diabetic so little or no sugar in her house. We all loved these biscuits and we loved when we were the one chosen to cut them out of the dough.

AZ- Your dh is adorable and the smile on his face is priceless. I am so happy that he is doing better.

Spider- Happy Anniversary dear.

Pontuf- I am so relieved that you got to the doctor and he is giving you the works to find out what is causing the numbness.

Good Morning everyone 8:30am here and Gage has been gone for about half an hour. Greg is sleeping on the couch. Too cute, curled up with the dog. Those two are inseperable(?sp)

I have another dentist appt today at 10. I made it through the last one but am getting anxious for today. Ggae gave me a kiss on the cheek before he got on the bus this morning and said....Good luck Mom you are a big girl, I know you can do it :thumbup: What a kid. :lol: :lol: :lol: As long as I take my pill half an hour before the appt I will make it through.

Holy cow, looks like I wrote a novel this morning. :?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Poledra- That yellow and black looks fantastic :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> A late good morning from Surrey as I have been taking Miss Pam and her DH to pick up a hire car. They are going to have a look at the Cotswolds and Stonehenge.
> It is nice and bright today and no rain!
> 
> I am way behind on catch up, so sending healing vibes to all who need them and hugs to all.
> ...


Lovely, so nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lovely sky! And looks like you made quite the haul at the Festival!
> JuneK


 I was good though and didn't spend much, it was hard though, there was so much more I wanted to buy. :roll: 
But I did get business cards from the 2 vendors that I really wanted a couple things from and they do online and shipping.  That could be dangerous. lolol


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> My sister's FIL died this morning, Wed. He was at home. They couldn't get an overnight nurse so all 4 of the children and my sister spent the night. I know they're glad they were there.
> Please pray for strength and comfort for them and especially for his wife.
> JuneK


Prayers going up, for the hole family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Alright finally caught up...
> 
> Cmaliza- Thank you for your advice, I will gladly take all that I can get. I have been trying my hardest to keep most things on the same schedule. I am happy to say that he seems to be doing well in school, but has started acting out lately at home. I just have to grab him in a big hug and tell him everything will be ok.
> 
> ...


LOL!! Children, where would we be without them? Sounds like he's doing a little better. :thumbup: 
I'm sure we will love the biscuits, less sugar is always a good thing I think, now don't get me wrong, I do have a sweet tooth, but I like to cut it down/out in things that don't really need it so that I can enjoy in the things that do.  
Have a great day!!!
P.S. Hope the dentist appt goes well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Poledra- That yellow and black looks fantastic :thumbup: :thumbup:


Didn't he do a great job on that? I think he's probably 11 or 12, and he was very proud of it as he should be. A friend wants me to make a few pairs of fingerless mitts for her (she's paying for them) and she wanted two of them in Pittsburg Steeler colors, so I think that will make one pair and they will be truly original.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Best wishes from me too spider!


Me too
Happy Anniversary Spider.

XO

Pontuf


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Your friend will definately be pleased. What a talented young man he is, and he should be really proud.


Poledra65 said:


> Didn't he do a great job on that? I think he's probably 11 or 12, and he was very proud of it as he should be. A friend wants me to make a few pairs of fingerless mitts for her (she's paying for them) and she wanted two of them in Pittsburg Steeler colors, so I think that will make one pair and they will be truly original.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Spider said:


> Good Evening all, spent the day with my DH. Today was our 40th wedding anniversary.hard to believe. Seems like only yesterday.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Spider!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Julie so happy things are looking up and that Fale has some level headed people in his family! Prayers that things continue to improve for you.

Gwenie, thanks for the bread will be trying this over the weekend. Praying that you are not in too much pain and that your surgery date comes quickly with no complications or delays. How are Marianne, C and mom? Hope they are all well, squeeze Marianne for me when you see her.

Spider Happy Anniversary! Hope you and DH have many more happy years together!

June, praying for your DS her DH and her FIL and MIL, I cannot imagine 71 years together, how fabulous that is and how heartbreaking it will be for her when he is gone. 

Kaye I watched the season premier of Haven last night, OMG!! I so love that show, Nathan is cute and Duke is HOT!! Cant wait to see what will happen. Did you watch Fringe? DH and I loved that series too.

Gottastch, hope that you are feeling better soon!

Pontuf, please keep us updated, we are all with you during your tests, love and hugs sweetie.

AZ, nice pictures glad that DH is having some fun again playing on the tractor. Hopefully as he is feeling better you are worrying less, prayers still being sent for you both.

I cant remember who made the cupcake soap busyworkerbee or sugarsugar? Sorry. How real that looked! What gorgeous soaps, not sure I could use them though was very tempted to eat it!

Zoe how are you doing? Lucky looked to be enjoying the frost the other morning. Daisy loves this cooler weather Trixie cuddles more, she has more hair than fur and its pretty thin hair at that.

DH got his flu shot, his work gives them for free. I cannot get them as I have an allergy/intolerance to eggs. Dr. said best to avoid them. 

I had a very mild case of shingles a few years ago, you can have shingles more than once though. Dr has not said anything about shot maybe I'm not old enough or something. 

Finally got some steel cut oats, going to try a new receipt for baked oatmeal will post later if its good. Think i will probably make some cinnamon rolls and english muffins for the freezer also. Still on the cool side here 40% chance of rain which we could use, except for the farmers trying to get crops out.

Everyone enjoy your day!! Hugs


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Pup-that baked oatmeal sounds delish 


Pup lover said:


> Julie so happy things are looking up and that Fale has some level headed people in his family! Prayers that things continue to improve for you.
> 
> Gwenie, thanks for the bread will be trying this over the weekend. Praying that you are not in too much pain and that your surgery date comes quickly with no complications or delays. How are Marianne, C and mom? Hope they are all well, squeeze Marianne for me when you see her.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pontuf, good heavens 2 hrs. In MRI. 
Gwen, thank you for bread recipe.
Patches have fun with new tarnish.
AZ will be thinking of Alan today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Pup lover, yes, Fringe was really good too, I missed a lot of the last season, but it was different and I think that's one of the things I liked the best about it. 
Haven wasn't on here last night, was going to watch Face Off but DH was watching something else so I'll just watch it as a rerun. But yes, Nathan and Duke are too cute!!! lol


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got to run and get stuff together for the dentist. I am nervous like last time but I can do it. lol.

Check back in later on.

Love and hugs to all.

Julie I am sending you prayers that you continue to make progress and even more hugs. Wheelbarrow sounds good. lol.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I was in that MRI machine for over 2 hours today!
> 
> Pontuf


OMG thats quite a long time. Did you get any feedback from the dr?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> A late good morning from Surrey as I have been taking Miss Pam and her DH to pick up a hire car. They are going to have a look at the Cotswolds and Stonehenge.
> It is nice and bright today and no rain!
> 
> I am way behind on catch up, so sending healing vibes to all who need them and hugs to all.
> ...


Love the plants and the birds. DH and I discussed trying some different feeders next year to attrack other birds.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> My sister's FIL died this morning, Wed. He was at home. They couldn't get an overnight nurse so all 4 of the children and my sister spent the night. I know they're glad they were there.
> Please pray for strength and comfort for them and especially for his wife.
> JuneK


Oh my, so sorry. Prayers of comfort for them all being sent.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey Pup lover, yes, Fringe was really good too, I missed a lot of the last season, but it was different and I think that's one of the things I liked the best about it.
> Haven wasn't on here last night, was going to watch Face Off but DH was watching something else so I'll just watch it as a rerun. But yes, Nathan and Duke are too cute!!! lol


I had it on the dvr playing catch up from last week!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Got to run and get stuff together for the dentist. I am nervous like last time but I can do it. lol.
> 
> Check back in later on.
> 
> ...


Hugs to you, take your pill and you will be good ! I have to take them also so understand what your going through.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My sister's FIL died this morning, Wed. He was at home. They couldn't get an overnight nurse so all 4 of the children and my sister spent the night. I know they're glad they were there.
> Please pray for strength and comfort for them and especially for his wife.
> JuneK


That is good, June that his suffering is over. Now just prayers that there may be harmony as the family grieve him.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

oddball said:


> Spider said:
> 
> 
> > Good Evening all, spent the day with my DH. Today was our 40th wedding anniversary.hard to believe. Seems like only yesterday.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I had it on the dvr playing catch up from last week!


I really need to upgrade to a dvr, that would make my life so much easier.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, you are up late, or early depending on your point of view.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We are fortunate up here too. It is very expensive if you have to pay the full cost, but with our extra insurance and a portion also paid by Blue Cross, we had to pay 50.00 which we felt made it worth it to us. I feel the way you do Tessa - grateful that we have a system that works -- We do have long waits and with so may people getting older it is going to be a heavy load for the Health care, but it is better than most and I am thankful for it. My husband is still with me because of it.


We too, down here, pay with waiting, for the Public Health, but no way have I ever been in an income bracket that could afford to be 'private' . My brothers are in a completely different category of income- thanks to having both, married astute business women. Alastair for one consultation before his heart operation paid $70,000 goodness knows how much they had to be able to pay for the actual operation- then they get the reimbursement from their insurance policy.
I am for instance waiting still to hear from the Opthamologist, which is why I worked out a way to be able to afford the Optician. They at least calmed my anxiety that it might be the retina detaching. The wait was estimated to be three months- but far better that than not being able to get treatment at all, which must be the case still for some in America. I had innocently assumed that Obamacare was already in place, and that the problems you all have been discussing were a sad comment on the loss of one man's dreams. I am not surprised though to hear that it may instead be the 'jockeying' of the Insurance companies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, you are up late, or early depending on your point of view.


Early I guess having slept a bit! The moon which seems now to be full, is shining directly in my window! I thought I would have my shower and dress early- but the temptation to hit the KP, struck!
How are you, dear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for my morning fix of Surrey photos!!
> JuneK


It is lovely having Purplefi at the Tea Party! I do hope we hear more from Saxon Lady again!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone.  Would you please put Charlotte (Pontuf)and her husband Rick on the *Prayer chain*. I was just talking to her by pm -- I am not sure whether I have to talk to someone specific but Prayers are important for them both right now.

Charlotte- we all love you. We Pray that you get good results and that you are surrounded by God's Grace and Love. Shirley


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning/ afternoon/ evening, 

Haven't caught up, just popped in to say hi.
Coffee is a little different this morning. 

Will check in when possible today as Seth is here again and he wants to pick some apples.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: :shock: Gosh you really are addicted! LOL. No way would i pay money to those games though, but i know plenty of people who do LOL


It's just so tempting when you only have 1 or 2 to get rid of and they offer you 5 more shots.......and don't they know it! :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers have been going up ever since she mentioned the numbness...adding extra "please's to the prayer request.



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone. Would you please put Charlotte (Pontuf)and her husband Rick on the Prayer chain. I was just talking to her by pm -- I am not sure whether I have to talk to someone specific but Prayers are important for them both right now.
> 
> Charlotte- we all love you. We Pray that you get good results and that you are surrounded by God's Grace and Love. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The sky across the street, coming up over the neighbors house just now.
> And my fibers that I got at the Fiber Arts Festival.


You get some wonderful cloud effects in Wyoming!
What ideas do you have for your 'haul'? The roving looks soft, is it? not sure whether I would choose yellow and black together- but interesting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The sky across the street, coming up over the neighbors house just now.
> And my fibers that I got at the Fiber Arts Festival.


ooooops my version of a Gwennie!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

What a cute owl! Time for another cup for me! Today we have apples to do! We have some "wild trees" for making cider and dried apples and a tree we planted (cortland) decided to really produce this year. Caren, happy apple picking! Our GK get to come help tomorrow. nittergma


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My sister's FIL died this morning, Wed. He was at home. They couldn't get an overnight nurse so all 4 of the children and my sister spent the night. I know they're glad they were there.
> Please pray for strength and comfort for them and especially for his wife.
> JuneK


Sad news, but it sounded as though it was a release for the poor man. Keeping the rest of the family in my thoughts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Didn't he do a great job on that? I think he's probably 11 or 12, and he was very proud of it as he should be. A friend wants me to make a few pairs of fingerless mitts for her (she's paying for them) and she wanted two of them in Pittsburg Steeler colors, so I think that will make one pair and they will be truly original.


What are the Steeler's colours?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Me too
> Happy Anniversary Spider.
> 
> XO
> ...


Charlotte, tut tut, dear you don't mention how you are, and we have all been so worried!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have another dentist appt today at 10. I made it through the last one but am getting anxious for today. Ggae gave me a kiss on the cheek before he got on the bus this morning and said....Good luck Mom you are a big girl, I know you can do it :thumbup: What a kid. :lol: :lol: :lol: As long as I take my pill half an hour before the appt I will make it through.
> 
> Holy cow, looks like I wrote a novel this morning. :?


I sympathise with how you feel about the dentist, I'm exactly the same!

 However, getting toothache is worse, so needs must. Good luck!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sad news, but it sounded as though it was a release for the poor man. Keeping the rest of the family in my thoughts.


Do sorry Kate. Your whole family is in my prayers

XO


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva, I'm sorry about your sister's FIL. Praying for the family for comfort.

Happy Anniversary Spider! 

Gagesmom, The dentist isn't my favorite place either but I go anyway. I'm sure it will go well for you;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Julie so happy things are looking up and that Fale has some level headed people in his family! Prayers that things continue to improve for you.
> 
> Spider Happy Anniversary! Hope you and DH have many more happy years together!
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Do sorry Kate. Your whole family is in my prayers
> 
> XO


Not me, it's June's sister's husband's family (jknapva).


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Oh my, so sorry. Prayers of comfort for them all being sent.


I just found out the FIL's 91 birthday was yesterday so he lived a very long life.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got to run and get stuff together for the dentist. I am nervous like last time but I can do it. lol.
> 
> Check back in later on.
> 
> ...


Hope the dentist is all over by the time you read this!

Well I have had bushels of virtual hugs! got to put them in something sizeable- my wheel barrow is plastic- and holds an enormous amount!

It is supposed to be turning wet, but the barometer still reads turning to sunny- when I looked at the moon, the sky seemed very clear- but it was so bright I could not see the stars!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra, beautiful sky the in the picture! The roving does look nice and soft do you know what kind of fiber it is?
Love The lady's GS yarn! I love my spinning wheel but haven't had much luck with the Spindle. Good for him!


Poledra65 said:


> The sky across the street, coming up over the neighbors house just now.
> And my fibers that I got at the Fiber Arts Festival.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone.  Would you please put Charlotte (Pontuf)and her husband Rick on the *Prayer chain*. I was just talking to her by pm -- I am not sure whether I have to talk to someone specific but Prayers are important for them both right now.
> 
> Charlotte- we all love you. We Pray that you get good results and that you are surrounded by God's Grace and Love. Shirley


Thanks Shirley for bringing us 'up to speed' - will do!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Early I guess having slept a bit! The moon which seems now to be full, is shining directly in my window! I thought I would have my shower and dress early- but the temptation to hit the KP, struck!
> How are you, dear!


Lol! The pull of the KPTP, it gets us every time, how are you doing though this early middle of the night? I am fine thank you, DH trundled off to work at about 4:45am and I played with the idea of heading back to bed, but decided that I was just going to lay there and run somethings through my brain and not go to sleep so why not get up and see what was happening here. Am trying in between reading, to make a pattern for Doggie diapers for Marla's very old Xolo ( he's really tiny) his papers said Chinese Crested but he's definitely Xolo or at least a mix of the two and the Xolo is the most pronounced it him, his whole body type is that of one. But anyway, we got some waterproof fabric for making baby diaper covers and I'm going to make him some dog diaper covers out of it and then make some fleece diapers that will actually fit him to go inside the cover. Maybe I should see if I can find some actual baby diapers to cut and use? hmmm, will have to ponder whether or not I can actually find any cloth diapers without having to order, used to be able to find them cheaply and they made great cleaning cloths. 
Marla and I have to go to a coworkers of hers and help clean her fish tank, I volunteered to help whenever she needs to do it as she's the one who gave me the Huskavarna Viking sewing machine that I love so much, well worth helping to clean a tank every now and then. And it really doesn't take me long to do. 
Well as this is turning into a novel, rather than a short story, I'll say I hope you have a wonderful day and hopefully you will get a bit more sleep. 
Hugs to you and Ringo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone.  Would you please put Charlotte (Pontuf)and her husband Rick on the *Prayer chain*. I was just talking to her by pm -- I am not sure whether I have to talk to someone specific but Prayers are important for them both right now.
> 
> Charlotte- we all love you. We Pray that you get good results and that you are surrounded by God's Grace and Love. Shirley


Will do!! Hopes and prayers for a very good out come of all the testing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening,
> 
> Haven't caught up, just popped in to say hi.
> Coffee is a little different this morning.
> ...


Love the coffee!!! Morning Seth, don't fall out of those trees and break anything, that will put a damper on your motorcycle racing. Have fun Caren, at least you'll sleep well at night. lolol


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Nanacaren -Saw this on Facebook and thought of you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You get some wonderful cloud effects in Wyoming!
> What ideas do you have for your 'haul'? The roving looks soft, is it? not sure whether I would choose yellow and black together- but interesting!


The two big balls of roving are Cormo, I think it's called, the one that is crossed with Merino anyway. 
The yellow and black is for a commission for fingerless gloves that she wanted in Pittsburg Steeler football colors which just happen to be the color of the one skein that the young man had spun, yellow and black. I have a pretty good idea of the pattern in my mind, now I just have to translate it to the glove it'self and into a written pattern. 
The ziplock bag of rovings are just small wads to play with that came with the drop spindle. I love my drop spindles, I will get good at using them, eventually. lol


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I love your new garden with the walkway! I think that is something that might work for my "difficult walkway.


PurpleFi said:


> A late good morning from Surrey as I have been taking Miss Pam and her DH to pick up a hire car. They are going to have a look at the Cotswolds and Stonehenge.
> It is nice and bright today and no rain!
> 
> I am way behind on catch up, so sending healing vibes to all who need them and hugs to all.
> ...


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I scanned the posts this morning as I have to drive DH to the hospital for his pre=surgery physical and he has to see his cardiologist too. He is having surgery on his right hand and the dr. says that it will be a long time healing but if he doesn't get it done his hand will claw. He is diabetic and has several other problems. He is 70 and looks and acts much older. Military life was hard on him.
Julie, hopefully some level heads will take over and your life will become calm.
Prayers and good wishes to those who are suffering be it illness, finances, etc. This world is a cold and hard place. God is faithful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I just found out the FIL's 91 birthday was yesterday so he lived a very long life.
> JuneK


That is a goodly number of years. My Dad was also 91 when he died 3 years ago. Inevitably you miss them, but at that age you know each dawning day is a blessing and a gift.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You get some wonderful cloud effects in Wyoming!
> What ideas do you have for your 'haul'? The roving looks soft, is it? not sure whether I would choose yellow and black together- but interesting!


The two big balls of roving are Cormo, I think it's called, the one that is crossed with Merino anyway. 
The yellow and black is for a commission for fingerless gloves that she wanted in Pittsburg Steeler football colors which just happen to be the color of the one skein that the young man had spun, yellow and black. I have a pretty good idea of the pattern in my mind, now I just have to translate it to the glove it'self and into a written pattern. 
The ziplock bag of rovings are just small wads to play with that came with the drop spindle. I love my drop spindles, I will get good at using them, eventually. lol 
Oh, the Cormo was only $4/4 ounce ball, not bad I didn't think, and I want to play with dyeing one before spinning and one after spinning, just for the heck of it. The black and yellow skein was more than I normally would have paid, but the young man did such a great job and it was the perfect colors that I paid him the $15 for it that he had asked, and he did spin it by hand on a drop spindle so how could I not.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good grief! Hopefully it will give you some fixable results though. When I have PET scans, MRIs, etc. I close my eyes and try to nap/doze. Hate being closed in but necessary so I just try to focus on my breathing.


Pontuf said:


> I was in that MRI machine for over 2 hours today!
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Julie so happy things are looking up and that Fale has some level headed people in his family! Prayers that things continue to improve for you.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I scanned the posts this morning as I have to drive DH to the hospital for his pre=surgery physical and he has to see his cardiologist too. He is having surgery on his right hand and the dr. says that it will be a long time healing but if he doesn't get it done his hand will claw. He is diabetic and has several other problems. He is 70 and looks and acts much older. Military life was hard on him.
> Julie, hopefully some level heads will take over and your life will become calm.
> Prayers and good wishes to those who are suffering be it illness, finances, etc. This world is a cold and hard place. God is faithful.


Hopes and prayers for your DH's surgery and recover, hopes that it will be a faster recovery than they anticipate. 
Hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When my mom was in a nursing home they once gave her someone else's meds. I went nuclear on them. Threatened lawsuit, etc. Had to watch them constantly. and this was at a supposedly reputable center. Thank God one of my neighbors was a CNA there and would help keep an eye on my mom and her care.


jknappva said:


> Several years ago when I had been in rehab for a few days, the nurse brought around my meds one morning and there was a pill in the cup that I knew I didn't normally take. I asked her what it was. It was a heart medication. I told her to go back and check my chart to be sure she was giving me the right medicine. I've never had a heart problem. Sure enough it was for someone else.
> JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Done.


jknappva said:


> My sister's FIL died this morning, Wed. He was at home. They couldn't get an overnight nurse so all 4 of the children and my sister spent the night. I know they're glad they were there.
> Please pray for strength and comfort for them and especially for his wife.
> JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Like June, I have very good insurance and when I got my shingles vaccine it cost me nothing. I need to go get my flu shot but want to check first to see if I should wait until after the surgery on the 30th. I've never had a negative reaction but just want to be sure. I'll give them a call today.


jheiens said:


> I feel very fortunate that I have a very good health insurance plan that came with my retirement. The city pays half of the premiums and I pay the other half. It's in addition to Medicare, of course. I don't have to have a referral for specialists and every dr. I go to accepts it if they accept Medicare. And I don't have to worry about in-network drs.
> I think I got off cheaply not having to pay more than $40 for my shingles shot.
> JuneK


June, I remember when the vaccine first became available. A dear friend got hers at one of the local hospitals and it cost her nearly $300, out-of-pocket.

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice black and yellow yarn. I recently got a drop spindle and now need to learn how to use it. 


Poledra65 said:


> The sky across the street, coming up over the neighbors house just now.
> And my fibers that I got at the Fiber Arts Festival.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice black and yellow yarn. I recently got a drop spindle and now need to learn how to use it.


Utube! The lady who's GS spun the b&y yarn, showed us how to use the drop spindle one day when we bought our first ones at Brown Sheep Wool, and I've been watching youtube videos since then just to get more of an idea. One thing though that I've realized is that you have to relax when doing it, otherwise it just doesn't work. 
Have fun, it's definitely fun for the cats/dogs to chase it when it gets away. lolol.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I was in that MRI machine for over 2 hours today!
> 
> Pontuf


That was sure a long time but hopefully they will find something so you know what is going on!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

PupLover it was busyworkerbee that made the cupcake soap. I had to laugh about how real they looked. When I made soap one of the fragrances was chocolate. My DH took some to give coworkers for Christmas. One of the guys didn't bother to read the label, just smelled it and thinking it was chocolate took a bite....soooooo funny.

Regarding the shingles virus, you have to be 60 or over to get it. You've got a ways to go sweet lady.

Marianne, C, and mom are hanging in there. Marianne is as usual running her tail off taking care of her mom. She has more demanding days than not lately. Marianne finally was able to get her hip x-ray done this week and has doc appointment Thursday so they can decide what/when to do something (i.e. possible replacement). C is still plugging away with her Barbie blog/Moreville Times. She just posted a script about a classroom...very good, too. Marianne tries to knit when having to sit with her mom but it must be a very simple, mindless pattern since mom will constantly break Marianne's concentration. She is busy working on Christmas gifts. I have been trying to keep her abreast of ktp news.
Sends her love and prayers.



Pup lover said:


> Gwenie, thanks for the bread will be trying this over the weekend. Praying that you are not in too much pain and that your surgery date comes quickly with no complications or delays. How are Marianne, C and mom? Hope they are all well, squeeze Marianne for me when you see her.
> 
> I cant remember who made the cupcake soap busyworkerbee or sugarsugar? Sorry. How real that looked! What gorgeous soaps, not sure I could use them though was very tempted to eat it!
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm making the "Crusty Bread" recipe today. I started the dough last night (shaggy mixture) so will see how things look in a couple of hours.

Dark and drizzly here today...we need the rain but oh so gloomy. 

I finished another baby afghan on the knitting machine, with scraps I had. Each panel is a different color (white, yellow, green, purple, white, yellow, green, purple). Just have to put the edging on today. I have enough to make another one like that too. I feel so productive using up stash yarn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a dyson; it is the model specific for pet hair. Got it a Lowe's (Hardware/lumber store) Love it. Does a good job....and I have 4 dogs and 5 cats!


Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Julie so happy things are looking up and that Fale has some level headed people in his family! Prayers that things continue to improve for you.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nanacaren -Saw this on Facebook and thought of you!


I love it, it would also make neat cookies. A lot of work but worth the look on the kids faces. 
Seth saw the cake and said it is his Dalek cake. Hi to Luke from Seth, he found a bike for him to ride on the track with him.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Julie. Have you had the conference at your house? I thought you'd said it would be Wed. afternoon your time. Or am I confused as usual? I checked your posts to find out the outcome. Hope everything is resolved to your satisfaction!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers that his physical will go well and that the surgery will also go well. When is he scheduled for surgery? 


Railyn said:


> I scanned the posts this morning as I have to drive DH to the hospital for his pre=surgery physical and he has to see his cardiologist too. He is having surgery on his right hand and the dr. says that it will be a long time healing but if he doesn't get it done his hand will claw. He is diabetic and has several other problems. He is 70 and looks and acts much older. Military life was hard on him.
> Julie, hopefully some level heads will take over and your life will become calm.
> Prayers and good wishes to those who are suffering be it illness, finances, etc. This world is a cold and hard place. God is faithful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My family loved the bread. I used some of it (almost gone now) to make french toast for breakfast....sooooo good. Will make some more later today to sit and will bake it tomorrow morning.

What kind of knitting machine do you have. I LOVE hand knitting but for blankets/afghans would love to try a knitting machine. I've seen some that seem relatively inexpensive but wonder if they would be durable. Don't know anything about them.


gottastch said:


> I'm making the "Crusty Bread" recipe today. I started the dough last night (shaggy mixture) so will see how things look in a couple of hours.
> 
> Dark and drizzly here today...we need the rain but oh so gloomy.
> 
> I finished another baby afghan on the knitting machine, with scraps I had. Each panel is a different color (white, yellow, green, purple, white, yellow, green, purple). Just have to put the edging on today. I have enough to make another one like that too. I feel so productive using up stash yarn


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 wrote:
Hi everyone. Would you please put Charlotte (Pontuf)and her husband Rick on the Prayer chain. I was just talking to her by pm -- I am not sure whether I have to talk to someone specific but Prayers are important for them both right now.

Charlotte- we all love you. We Pray that you get good results and that you are surrounded by God's Grace and Love. Shirley
_________________________________________

Prayers winging their way right now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Charlotte, you and DH are high on the prayer list. Let God's grace surround you and keep you. Much love being sent to you both.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > *Julie* so much is happening with you where Fale is concerned. I hope peace and tranquility come your way quickly and that the resolution is what is best for you and also Fale. You are in my prayers
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva wrote:
The FIL is the one who is so ill and he's always been a sweetheart. I have a feeliing he's completely beyond everything except the pain....they're giving him morphine every 2hrs. It's his wife that is being difficult. But I know, after 71 yrs of marriage, when he does pass on to another life, it will be very a very, hard lonely life for her.
JuneK

________________________________

Yes, my mother and my aunt in her 90's told me they feel the same inside, just their bodies have changed. The grieving is still the same. Hopefully she will heal but after 71 yrs., it will be so difficult. My heart goes out to her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider, Happy Belated Anniversary!!!!!!!!!!!!

40 years. Congratulations. A very special year.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

angelam said:


> Looks good Saxon Lady. Much better than a high vis jacket. Did you make it?


Yes, from a pattern in Vogue magazine earlier this year - in almost that colour, which gave me the idea. And it's soft and warm!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't be on here long as I must start my DIL's sweater if it is going to be done on time for Christmas. Can't wait as I don't want to be on another knitting marathon where I am doing nothing but sitting like that last 2 months with my 2 blankets. LOL I really did enjoy it though with all that knitting time and I am sure my speed is increasing. Have given the hands a week's break and now time to start again. Have to figure out a way to add some patterns in as DIL may need some extra. After those 2 blankets and other knitting I think I understand how to do that. We will see. It will be off to the LYS for help if I can't do it myself. This is the Alice Starmore Aran with her yarn. I will post as soon as I get more done. Big Hugs to all you dear friends. XOXOXO


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi SaxonLady, welcome back. That is just lovely, I love the color as well, cables are my favorite. :thumbup:


Thanks. It was a joy to knit.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm not surprised, that's a work of art! :thumbup:


Thanks, and to everyone else who has made nice comments. We enjoy our knitting, but recognition is the icing on the cake!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

my computer is jumpy today. That's twice I've double posted. Sorry.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Saxon lady what a magnificent sweater and you know what I really like that pattern in that color. No wonder you have had so many compliments. :thumbup:


Cheers. Hope your move is going smoothly, and Gage is feeling calm.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Thanks for showing us that, it is a wonderful piece of work. I think you deserved all the compliments. It reminded me so much of my DM's work it brought tears to my eyes, wish I could knit like that.
> 
> Tessa


It is seriously easier than you think. It just takes longer than stocking stitch!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> SaxonLady, your knitting is just fabulous. What a gorgeous sweater and version of the jacket. Nothing but compliments from me. A real heirloom and work of art.


It is an inspired pattern - I just knit it. But I do love it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

oops double post, so I wiped it!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> MRI moved up to today 4:30. Neurologist on rhursday


I hope they find that it's nothing serious. Keep us posted.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Poor Seth came in with his latest bike bump. He looks so proud of it too. He got cleaned up and went right back out to make sure his bike still runs. I do have to laugh, maybe he watches too many motoGP and BSB races.   NO idea where he might get it from.


Not even a tear in his eye...what a boy :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm sure no apology is needed - we all learn things on here that we didn't know - we all share things we do know... it works for us!!


My morning glory just started to bloom......just in time for the frost :evil: :evil:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I remember the Kirby brand....used to see them demonstrated in the farm & home building at the fair; and then several years later, my youngest brother sold them to put himself through school. Very good vacuums. We have an Electrolux which was a lot more money than we thought we could afford when we bought it over 30 years ago, but it's had a lifetime warranty and Electrolux cleans and refurbishes the machine once a year...we just have to buy the bags and the filters...it's turned into quite the wise investment. I've heard from a person who is a security chief with Target that the Dyson vacuums are the big attractions for shoplifting (employees?) -- they are expensive, but I hear that people are happy with their purchases.



Poledra65 said:


> Only that they are exorbitantly expensive, but then so is a Kirby and I'd love one of those. :roll: Maybe someday...Oh wait, lol, I don't even have carpet, but yet I want a Kirby?, lolol, I think I need stronger coffee. lol I know that Marla has a vacuum that seems to do a really good job and wasn't nearly as expensive, I'll have to look at it to get the name though, it's a windtunnel of some brand I think, but it does get the pet hair (cats) out of the braided wool rug.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That was true at my Mom's nursing home as well and it was very highly regarded...the lack of care was the reason one of us were with here almost at all times. The CNA staff were mostly from temporary agencies and sometimes day workers, so it was difficult to set up a consistent routine. I'm sure not looking forward to having to make any decisions about our long term care.



Gweniepooh said:


> When my mom was in a nursing home they once gave her someone else's meds. I went nuclear on them. Threatened lawsuit, etc. Had to watch them constantly. and this was at a supposedly reputable center. Thank God one of my neighbors was a CNA there and would help keep an eye on my mom and her care.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is lovely having Purplefi at the Tea Party! I do hope we hear more from Saxon Lady again!


I'm sorry I cannot get on more often. There is far too much going on in my life and I would love to spent more time with all you lovely ladies. And I wish I could just take more pictures and put them on here. My son took the one in my jumper. I wish you could see the sky here. It is grey with bright white lining above a bright blue sky. Very British!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good Evening all, spent the day with my DH. Today was our 40th wedding anniversary.hard to believe. Seems like only yesterday.
> 
> Happy anniversary. I hope that the two of you celebrated wildly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> still waiting to hear of the conference- but as in my earlier post- had a very nice chance meeting with Fofoa- and feel the olive branch has definitely been offered.


Some good news at last.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My sister's FIL died this morning, Wed. He was at home. They couldn't get an overnight nurse so all 4 of the children and my sister spent the night. I know they're glad they were there.
> Please pray for strength and comfort for them and especially for his wife.
> JuneK


Sending sympathies to the family along with prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The two big balls of roving are Cormo, I think it's called, the one that is crossed with Merino anyway.
> The yellow and black is for a commission for fingerless gloves that she wanted in Pittsburg Steeler football colors which just happen to be the color of the one skein that the young man had spun, yellow and black. I have a pretty good idea of the pattern in my mind, now I just have to translate it to the glove it'self and into a written pattern.
> The ziplock bag of rovings are just small wads to play with that came with the drop spindle. I love my drop spindles, I will get good at using them, eventually. lol
> Oh, the Cormo was only $4/4 ounce ball, not bad I didn't think, and I want to play with dyeing one before spinning and one after spinning, just for the heck of it. The black and yellow skein was more than I normally would have paid, but the young man did such a great job and it was the perfect colors that I paid him the $15 for it that he had asked, and he did spin it by hand on a drop spindle so how could I not.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Only that they are exorbitantly expensive, but then so is a Kirby and I'd love one of those. :roll: Maybe someday...Oh wait, lol, I don't even have carpet, but yet I want a Kirby?, lolol, I think I need stronger coffee. lol I know that Marla has a vacuum that seems to do a really good job and wasn't nearly as expensive, I'll have to look at it to get the name though, it's a windtunnel of some brand I think, but it does get the pet hair (cats) out of the braided wool rug.


That is exactly my problem. The carpet is a sort of looped nylon- and Ringo's hair seems to meld into it! I have remembered my SIL has one- so I must remember to ask her, next time I speak with her. One of my neighbours has a Kirby- it has a very distinctive motor noise. It reverberates every time she uses it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When my mom was in a nursing home they once gave her someone else's meds. I went nuclear on them. Threatened lawsuit, etc. Had to watch them constantly. and this was at a supposedly reputable center. Thank God one of my neighbors was a CNA there and would help keep an eye on my mom and her care.


 :thumbdown: NOT good. But lucky your neighbour worked there!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My family loved the bread. I used some of it (almost gone now) to make french toast for breakfast....sooooo good. Will make some more later today to sit and will bake it tomorrow morning.
> 
> What kind of knitting machine do you have. I LOVE hand knitting but for blankets/afghans would love to try a knitting machine. I've seen some that seem relatively inexpensive but wonder if they would be durable. Don't know anything about them.


I have a Brother KH-230. Some machines are considered "craft machines" and are NOT very durable. Needles, needle bed, face plate, etc. need to be made of metal. Google 'Brother Knitting Machines' and you will see what I mean...then just Google 'knitting machines' and see the ones that aren't so durable (mostly made of plastic). Passap is another good brand. My needle bed has 110 stitches...55 left of center and 55 right of center. No punch cards or electricity. Any patterning has to be done manually by moving the stitches around. I have the ribber attachment for it too but have never used it...maybe someday. Like I said, I got it used a very long time ago from a lady that used to teach how to use knitting machines in her home. She had an electric one and it was fantastic! I suppose it would be like the variety of sewing machines on the market...some can do embroidery and lots of fun things while other are just basic. Hope this helps


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a dyson; it is the model specific for pet hair. Got it a Lowe's (Hardware/lumber store) Love it. Does a good job....and I have 4 dogs and 5 cats!


That is good to know, Gwen. I would have to do quite a lot of saving, the one I have- normally a good make (Nilfisk) is only just coping, and that was the pet hair model!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Julie. Have you had the conference at your house? I thought you'd said it would be Wed. afternoon your time. Or am I confused as usual? I checked your posts to find out the outcome. Hope everything is resolved to your satisfaction!!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


No not your confusion, it is what had been hoped but the elders are waiting for Lupe to get back to them. They have promised me they will call today Thursday whatever transpires! (they called by about 8 p.m., last night. Still sitting tight, biding my time, keeping prayerful thought and for those around us with equally pressing need.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So glad to hear this. A very good thing to happen. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Good thing you didn't cancel this appointment and just sit at home waiting to hear. Sounds like a little angel was at work here. Makes me happy.


Glad to hear that Angora- that it makes you happy! It was fortuitous - Fofoa was on her way to look for a two bedroom house for her and her daughter (strictly to us a niece). They have been in the current place about 3 weeks- but without Onosa'i it is far too big, but has served it's purpose well for the funeral. Seila the child, (named for my MIL) has broken her arm playing on the jungle gym, and is in plaster.

A cool 58 F, (14 C) here- it looks like we have a mist forming. But the barometer still reads as sunny- I might get another load of washing done if it is!

Prayers for all in need, especially our dear Charlotte (Pontuf).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember the Kirby brand....used to see them demonstrated in the farm & home building at the fair; and then several years later, my youngest brother sold them to put himself through school. Very good vacuums. We have an Electrolux which was a lot more money than we thought we could afford when we bought it over 30 years ago, but it's had a lifetime warranty and Electrolux cleans and refurbishes the machine once a year...we just have to buy the bags and the filters...it's turned into quite the wise investment. I've heard from a person who is a security chief with Target that the Dyson vacuums are the big attractions for shoplifting (employees?) -- they are expensive, but I hear that people are happy with their purchases.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry I cannot get on more often. There is far too much going on in my life and I would love to spent more time with all you lovely ladies. And I wish I could just take more pictures and put them on here. My son took the one in my jumper. I wish you could see the sky here. It is grey with bright white lining above a bright blue sky. Very British!


 :thumbup: It is good to have a life too, though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Some good news at last.


It certainly has been moving slowly this last few days- but last Friday does not need to happen again in my lifetime.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Spider -- I haven't been on line nearly as much lately and just realized I missed your anniversary. I think it is great - there are a lot of us who go year by year together and it gets better and better. 58 for us -- hard to believe.
> 
> Happy Anniversary and this is just for you!


That is beautiful, lovely butterfly.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone.  Would you please put Charlotte (Pontuf)and her husband Rick on the *Prayer chain*. I was just talking to her by pm -- I am not sure whether I have to talk to someone specific but Prayers are important for them both right now.
> 
> Charlotte- we all love you. We Pray that you get good results and that you are surrounded by God's Grace and Love. Shirley


Ditto, prayers going up.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening,
> 
> Haven't caught up, just popped in to say hi.
> Coffee is a little different this morning.
> ...


Yum, just got in coffee, sounds good love the owl.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I really need to upgrade to a dvr, that would make my life so much easier.


I did and it was such a good move. It seems that all the things we like to watch are on the same few nights and times.

It's so nice to not have to study the TV Guide and then write a note detailing what we are going to watch, what we are going to try and catch On Demand, and what we have to watch TONIGHT before they take it OFF On Demand ... only to lose the damn note and then realize that the program we thought were going to catch On Demand, isn't offered On Demand...

This is of course in addition to making sure we have popcorn.

Now if I can remember to delete the stuff after we watch it so the DVR doesn't get filled to capacity....

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone.  Would you please put Charlotte (Pontuf)and her husband Rick on the *Prayer chain*. I was just talking to her by pm -- I am not sure whether I have to talk to someone specific but Prayers are important for them both right now.
> 
> Charlotte- we all love you. We Pray that you get good results and that you are surrounded by God's Grace and Love. Shirley


Absolutely. I will amp up the prayers.

Gigi


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello I am back from the dentist, another filling. :-D :-D 

The medication I took for my anxiety before I left has totally drained me. I am back off for now. Going to curl up on the couch and put in a movie. Most likely I will be out like a light in 5 mins. 

Will log in later on to see how it's going.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Shirley,* they are expecting two more America's Cup Races this morning/afternoon- could be the last day if NZ wins. Grant Dalton says 'it is always gold, but this next race will be gold with a bullet'. They are 4 days behind schedule. But it is unlikely the weather will cause this day's racing to be called off. racing starts in about two hours.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Started the dough for the "Crusty Bread" last night and baked it today (approximately 14 hours later). I think I was a little heavy-handed with the "heavily floured board" but I am excited - LOL!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> To those of you who asked - yes my Dad was tall, over 6 ft and my Mum was 5 foot nothing, so I ended up in the middle at 5ft 4 7/8 (never made it to 5ft5)
> 
> ~~~~and that 7/8" is very important :thumbup: I always counted my 1/2" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Started the dough for the "Crusty Bread" last night and baked it today (approximately 14 hours later). I think I was a little heavy-handed with the "heavily floured board" but I am excited - LOL!


Looking good, Kathy! floured loaves are rustic!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I guess I got behind again! Have been reading backwards so I'll keep reading till I'm caught up. Saxongirl I love the sweater! That pattern is something I'd like to try some day.

Julie I'm glad there has been some hope for you situation still praying for the meeting.

My computer is acting up again, or maybe it's the monitor. I turn it on and the screen goes gray and has lines in it that roll (like old TVs) then the is ok, but each time it takes longer to straighten up. Ho hum!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I really need to upgrade to a dvr, that would make my life so much easier.


I couldnt live without mine anymore, DH and I can actuslly watch shows together now and we love being able too fast forward thru ads!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening,
> 
> Haven't caught up, just popped in to say hi.
> Coffee is a little different this morning.
> ...


Love this mornings coffee, owls are beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I guess I got behind again! Have been reading backwards so I'll keep reading till I'm caught up. Saxongirl I love the sweater! That pattern is something I'd like to try some day.
> 
> Julie I'm glad there has been some hope for you situation still praying for the meeting.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I couldnt live without mine anymore, DH and I can actuslly watch shows together now and we love being able too fast forward thru ads!


I love my dvr, too....I have one in my living room and my daughter has one in her bedroom. We pay a LOT monthly for it, the cable tv and high-speed internet but we don't want to give any of it up. It's our entertainment.!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> . Maybe I should see if I can find some actual baby diapers to cut and use? hmmm, will have to ponder whether or not I can actually find any cloth diapers without having to order, used to be able to find them cheaply and they made great cleaning cloths.
> 
> Kaye I just saw some at Walmart here last week didnt pay attention to price though.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thought you might like a couple of pictures of my son's race car that was taken at the drag strip last weekend.
He's been drag racing since he was 16.
I've never seen a picture of him outside the car at the strip until this one!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a dyson; it is the model specific for pet hair. Got it a Lowe's (Hardware/lumber store) Love it. Does a good job....and I have 4 dogs and 5 cats!


I have the Eureka Boss and it does a good job with the Daisy hair. My dad just got the Shark rotator (moves like adyson with the ball thing ) and he is in love with it!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I scanned the posts this morning as I have to drive DH to the hospital for his pre=surgery physical and he has to see his cardiologist too. He is having surgery on his right hand and the dr. says that it will be a long time healing but if he doesn't get it done his hand will claw. He is diabetic and has several other problems. He is 70 and looks and acts much older. Military life was hard on him.
> Julie, hopefully some level heads will take over and your life will become calm.
> Prayers and good wishes to those who are suffering be it illness, finances, etc. This world is a cold and hard place. God is faithful.


Praying for your DH, and you, we and here to be a soft landing for you, much love being sent your way. :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

The Bride and Groom Swan did make an appearance at the wedding last Sat. I'm going to try to find the picture and send it. The weather was beautiful and the wedding pictures were all lovely!
Can't locate the picture of the 'wedding swans' yet. But this is the ring-bearer and flower girl in front of DS and BIL's '32 Ford Victoria..."Vicky".
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I have the Eureka Boss and it does a good job with the Daisy hair. My dad just got the Shark rotator (moves like adyson with the ball thing ) and he is in love with it!


I don't think I have ever heard of Eureka as a vacuum cleaner! The Shark is being advertised- does Dad have hair shedding pets?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The Bride and Groom Swan did make an appearance at the wedding last Sat. I'm going to try to find the picture and send it. The weather was beautiful and the wedding pictures were all lovely!
> Can't locate the picture of the 'wedding swans' yet. But this is the ring-bearer and flower girl in front of DS and BIL's '32 Ford Victoria..."Vicky".
> JuneK


Very sweet!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > ~~~saw some videos of that! WOW doesn't cover it! Amazingly no one fell off the boat, either.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I love my dvr, too....I have one in my living room and my daughter has one in her bedroom. We pay a LOT monthly for it, the cable tv and high-speed internet but we don't want to give any of it up. It's our entertainment.!
> JuneK


DH and i are the same way, its our main entertainment and we each have our own dvr. We have satellite and we pay for whole house dvr so we can watch anything anywhere in the house. Thst way I can be upst a irs while he is down stairs studying or diwn while he is up sleeping and the tv doesn't bother him.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I have ever heard of Eureka as a vacuum cleaner! The Shark is being advertised- does Dad have hair shedding pets?


Oh yes! Dogs and cats


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~right....I was just giving the title YouTube used so the video could be found. Don't know why they called it a capsize because it clearly was not. :?: :?: :?: Did you check out the Youtube video? There are so many different views & cameras on the boats....very exhilarating!


I had enough nail-biting watching the many repeats they showed on Sunday morning- it inevitably is big news for anyone hear following the cup- one brother is watching avidly the other is expressing a lack of excitement- but still knows what is happening!
You are right about the exhilaration, Carol!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Oh yes! Dogs and cats


Right, I will, when I see the ad., ring and find out what they retail for!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Right, I will, when I see the ad., ring and find out what they retail for!


Dont know if QVC is where you are he checked a couple of places and said they were the best price and included everything with it, here anyway.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~At first I thought that was what you were transporting! :lol: Carol il/oh


Carol, it was two tarps that they use to cover them while rail transporting. I swapped in Detroit as I don't go to Canada any more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Dont know if QVC is where you are he checked a couple of places and said they were the best price and included everything with it, here anyway.


Not sure what QVC is, but we see it advertised as an 'infomercial'.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

New baked oatmeal recipe done, havent tried it yet also tried new cinnamon roll recipe turned out very well, english muffins will have to wait am pooped!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure what QVC is, but we see it advertised as an 'infomercial'.


Im not sure myself Julie, believe it is just a shopping tv channel that you order from.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> New baked oatmeal recipe done, havent tried it yet also tried new cinnamon roll recipe turned out very well, english muffins will have to wait am pooped!!


Reminds me I must make myself a proper breakfast.

The race will start in 1/2 an hour- conditions are expected to favour NZ- be interesting to see!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Im not sure myself Julie, believe it is just a shopping tv channel that you order from.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Started the dough for the "Crusty Bread" last night and baked it today (approximately 14 hours later). I think I was a little heavy-handed with the "heavily floured board" but I am excited - LOL!


oh wowzer, give me a slab of butter and a slice of that bread. girl... i could do damage to that. ohhhhh so many carbs :| 
i am still trying to figure out how to make the picture of me and bj bigger its a wallet size, but i am gonna try to put a pic. on of my front yard, caught it at the right time while so much was in bloom, i have figured out how to scan and put pics on my computer. so i am getting there, when my BIL comes in the end of the month if i haven't figured it out by then, he will help me get it. 
i got up early and finished up my cleaning at the church, i will go back after thur. to clean for sunday, i walked back home, popped me some popcorn for lunch, some times the turn table will work, and some times not, this was a "not" time and i burnt that bag of popcorn black so i took it and threw bag and all outside so it wouldn't stink up my house. blighty microwave :evil: i am reading from the back and middle to catch up.
jules, i gather you haven't spent much if any time with fale, but i am glad you have talked to the good neice and come to some sort of peace of mind.
marianne, take time for yourself girl, hope mom gets better.
pontuf, whats the latest on your health situation, i do hope you went to the er. (it was pontuf wasn't it) 
purple i am still loving your garden shots.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> oh wowzer, give me a slab of butter and a slice of that bread. girl... i could do damage to that. ohhhhh so many carbs :|
> i am still trying to figure out how to make the picture of me and bj bigger its a wallet size, but i am gonna try to put a pic. on of my front yard, caught it at the right time while so much was in bloom, i have figured out how to scan and put pics on my computer. so i am getting there, when my BIL comes in the end of the month if i haven't figured it out by then, he will help me get it.
> i got up early and finished up my cleaning at the church, i will go back after thur. to clean for sunday, i walked back home, popped me some popcorn for lunch, some times the turn table will work, and some times not, this was a "not" time and i burnt that bag of popcorn black so i took it and threw bag and all outside so it wouldn't stink up my house. blighty microwave :evil: i am reading from the back and middle to catch up.
> jules, i gather you haven't spent much if any time with fale, but i am glad you have talked to the good neice and come to some sort of peace of mind.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Shirley,* they are expecting two more America's Cup Races this morning/afternoon- could be the last day if NZ wins. Grant Dalton says 'it is always gold, but this next race will be gold with a bullet'. They are 4 days behind schedule. But it is unlikely the weather will cause this day's racing to be called off. racing starts in about two hours.


Thanks Julie -- We are watching for it. I think we will get it here - just doesn't show in the TV guide as I think they are sailing on a day that wasn't planned. Looks like the Kiwis are going to win it whatever! glad to know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Julie -- We are watching for it. I think we will get it here - just doesn't show in the TV guide as I think they are sailing on a day that wasn't planned. Looks like the Kiwis are going to win it whatever! glad to know.


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just watching a fascinating programme on TV called Fabric of Britain - Knitting's Golden Age. Anybody else here in the UK watching it?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

][quote Southergal
pontuf, whats the latest on your health situation, i do hope you went to the er. (it was pontuf wasn't it) 
purple i am still loving your garden shots.

Donna- I did get to spend most of two days with him- but it seemed wise to retreat from the 'battle lines'. Playing a waiting game at present as I work on the waterfall shawl based on one of Shirley's early Workshops.[/quote]

Love the shawl Julie, beautiful colours!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> ]
> 
> Love the shawl Julie, beautiful colours!!


It is helping keep my mind off other matters- it was absolute chance the match between the yarns in the two stripes!

America's Cup racing now- very evenly matched!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> The Bride and Groom Swan did make an appearance at the wedding last Sat. I'm going to try to find the picture and send it. The weather was beautiful and the wedding pictures were all lovely!
> Can't locate the picture of the 'wedding swans' yet. But this is the ring-bearer and flower girl in front of DS and BIL's '32 Ford Victoria..."Vicky".
> JuneK


Lovely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad to hear that Angora- that it makes you happy! It was fortuitous - Fofoa was on her way to look for a two bedroom house for her and her daughter (strictly to us a niece). They have been in the current place about 3 weeks- but without Onosa'i it is far too big, but has served it's purpose well for the funeral. Seila the child, (named for my MIL) has broken her arm playing on the jungle gym, and is in plaster.
> 
> A cool 58 F, (14 C) here- it looks like we have a mist forming. But the barometer still reads as sunny- I might get another load of washing done if it is!
> 
> Prayers for all in need, especially our dear Charlotte (Pontuf).


Hope Fofoa finds a place perfect for her and your niece. Yes, it makes me happy when a things go well for a friend so you have made a lot of people happy knowing you were able to talk with her alone without Lupe. Perfect.

Perfect day for washing here but I got two loads done all inside. No line, but my favorite is dried hanging on the line. Nothing beats fresh air for drying wash. Especially pillow cases. Can remember that smell. Got some grocery shopping done but zapped so taking a nap if I get settled before DH calls.

Loads of Hugs and hope things keep going well.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > oh wowzer, give me a slab of butter and a slice of that bread. girl... i could do damage to that. ohhhhh so many carbs :|
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NZ is now 8 to 1 could have the cup by the end of the day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hope Fofoa finds a place perfect for her and your niece. Yes, it makes me happy when a things go well for a friend so you have made a lot of people happy knowing you were able to talk with her alone without Lupe. Perfect.
> 
> Perfect day for washing here but I got two loads done all inside. No line, but my favorite is dried hanging on the line. Nothing beats fresh air for drying wash. Especially pillow cases. Can remember that smell. Got some grocery shopping done but zapped so taking a nap if I get settled before DH calls.
> 
> Loads of Hugs and hope things keep going well.


Thanks!
Are you allowed a line? 
Very exciting viewing for the America's Cup!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Lovely, beautiful colors. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I love how the blue/greens are working out! one of the yarns is called 'Sea' rather appropriate!

I am signing off now for a bit- got to walk Ringo and go get DGS' birthday present!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here-- Unless it starts as 3 pm our time I don't think we are getting it. That is about l0 minutes from now.
> 
> So much has been going on with me.  what are the standings now, Julie? I know NZ is a head. but not sure how much.


~~~~as of 3:45 PM Central Time....NZ needs only one more win. The 2nd race for today will start in about 25 minutes....if the current & ebb tide cooperate. NZ just won the 1st race for today. So, I think it's almost over but the shouting. The Oracle capt. thinks it's far from over.....:?: :?: :?: Who knows.....it is fun to watch!
Turn on the tv now....don't miss the end!
Carol il/oh


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow, finally caught up. No notes and so if I miss anyone, please know that I have been thinking about you.

Prayers for Jinx, Charlotte, DHs, and anyone else who is having medical problems. 

Julie, continued prayers for a reasonable outcome for your situation there. Keep your humor and your faith. Big hugs to you. 

Happy belated birthday and anniversary to our sisters who had one this week. Hope they were grand.

Gagesmom, hope the offer is accepted and things improve for you all. Glad to hear that Gage is better.

Loved all the pictures posted. Have a couple I will post. I have been working on my DGS's Christmas gift and finished a pair of writswarmers. Supposed to be for a favorite niece but may keep them for myself and make her another pair. Have plenty of the yarn to make a matching hat. Need to find where I put the yarn for my DGGS's birthday hat. 

Hope Marianne doesn't wear herself out caring for her mom. Prayers for her as well.

Brain fog set in so I will close for now. 

Take care,

OH Kathy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Nope I am not tall, but it is ok. If I was tall I could climb up on the counters to reach things from the top cupboards.
> 
> My favorite helper is here again today. He had to pose for this one.


~~~He's already stealing hearts! Those beautiful eyes! Paul Newman clone?:-D Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Poor Seth came in with his latest bike bump. He looks so proud of it too. He got cleaned up and went right back out to make sure his bike still runs. I do have to laugh, maybe he watches too many motoGP and BSB races.   NO idea where he might get it from.


Sounding more & more like a Paul Newman clone! :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love how the blue/greens are working out! one of the yarns is called 'Sea' rather appropriate!
> 
> I am signing off now for a bit- got to walk Ringo and go get DGS' birthday present!


Enjoy your walk, my it give you peace. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm sure no apology is needed - we all learn things on here that we didn't know - we all share things we do know... it works for us!!


~~~~~Happy looking DH!
What a beautiful morning glory picture......worth framing! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I love it!
Carol il/oh


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just watching a fascinating programme on TV called Fabric of Britain - Knitting's Golden Age. Anybody else here in the UK watching it?


Which channel?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie - Lovely shawl! I almost missed it until Puplover mentioned it and I thought, "Shawl? What shawl?" and I went back.:lol: :roll:

Kehinkle - they are seriously nice wristwarmers, Kathy, and I love the colour. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

They're off!

:x :x oops! the race has been stopped.......don't know if they will have another opportunity today. I think it was the wind (.2 mph too strong) that caused the race to be called. Oh....they still have 22 minutes to get the race in today.

~~~~okay...the race for today has been cancelled. The currents & winds are too strong...it is a safety factor. They will try tomorrow, I think. pfui....we'll be on the road and don't have the channel to receive it when we get to Ohio.
Maybe I'll find something on the Internet.
Carol il/oh


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Pup lover said:



> New baked oatmeal recipe done, havent tried it yet also tried new cinnamon roll recipe turned out very well, english muffins will have to wait am pooped!!


The oatmeal recipe looks like what we call flapjack. Now I know what you have all been talking about previously. The cinnamom rolls look scrummy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks!
> Are you allowed a line?
> Very exciting viewing for the America's Cup!


Good question. I actually have never seen one here but never got any written rules saying we couldn't. I have plans for one, just need to turn into Marianne and be able to do it myself. Miss her on here even if I'm not on much.

Boy just watching what Gwenie mentioned, Revolution, and I think she said Marianne recommended it. Pretty good as it shows the good and the bad about our heritage. The Civil War was horrendous in the amount of dead. That's where I am now in the series. Watching it on Amazon Prime instant movies.

Glad you enjoy the America's Cup. Will have to see if I can pull it up on the computer somehow.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > *Julie* so much is happening with you where Fale is concerned. I hope peace and tranquility come your way quickly and that the resolution is what is best for you and also Fale. You are in my prayers
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good Evening all, spent the day with my DH. Today was our 40th wedding anniversary.hard to believe. Seems like only yesterday.
> 
> ~~~HAPPY HAPPY ANNIVERSARY :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Carol il/oh


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Which channel?


Sorry -should have said BBC4. Finished now but I'm sure you'll find it on catch up.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Anniversary Spider! All the best people were married in 1973! :lol:


.....or 1974! 

......I see several others added some dates, too. I'm just so far behind in my reading. Hoping to get caught up today....so I can get behind tomorrow :-D :-D :roll: 
Carol il/oh


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Which channel?


BBC4, watching it now on +1.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I was in that MRI machine for over 2 hours today!
> 
> Pontuf


~~~But you were getting help....which all of us wanted!   Glad the ordeal is over....now to hope for good results of those 2 hours!
Carol il/oh


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Time for bed for me - it's past 11, my eyes are drooping and I still haven't finished the book I'm reading for book group tomorrow. Not enough time to read, knit, catch up with KTP and all the other things I'm supposed to be doing. Night night all - sweet dreams to all in UK and enjoy your day to all on the other side of the world. To those in between - enjoy whatever you're doing.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

angelam said:


> Sorry -should have said BBC4. Finished now but I'm sure you'll find it on catch up.


Just watched it on BBC Iplayer. It was very good. Do you know how many more episodes there will be.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My sister's FIL died this morning, Wed. He was at home. They couldn't get an overnight nurse so all 4 of the children and my sister spent the night. I know they're glad they were there.
> Please pray for strength and comfort for them and especially for his wife.
> JuneK


~~~Absolutely. I'm glad he passed with family around.
Prayers are winging away.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We are fortunate up here too. It is very expensive if you have to pay the full cost, but with our extra insurance and a portion also paid by Blue Cross, we had to pay 50.00 which we felt made it worth it to us. I feel the way you do Tessa - grateful that we have a system that works -- We do have long waits and with so may people getting older it is going to be a heavy load for the Health care, but it is better than most and I am thankful for it. My husband is still with me because of it.


~~~we can only hope that the US will finally catch up your homelands!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The sky across the street, coming up over the neighbors house just now.
> And my fibers that I got at the Fiber Arts Festival.


~~~okay....I'm putting my novice-ness out there....what is roving? I keep reading/hearing about it, but haven't figured out what it is. :?: :?: :? Carol il/oh


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

oddball said:


> The oatmeal recipe looks like what we call flapjack. Now I know what you have all been talking about previously. The cinnamom rolls look scrummy.


Flapjacks here are pancakes, words and meanings are funny things!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~okay....I'm putting my novice-ness out there....what is roving? I keep reading/hearing about it, but haven't figured out what it is. :?: :?: :? Carol il/oh


Roving grows up to be yarn! Lol sorry Carol, couldnt resist. Roving is what is spun into yarn, I am unsure how it gets from the animal to roving other than I know its usually carded to clean it. Roving is used in needle felting and I know some knit with it the way it is.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure what QVC is, but we see it advertised as an 'infomercial'.


I think it's just a shopping network. But I never watch those things so I'm not sure.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Alright finally caught up...
> 
> Cmaliza- Thank you for your advice, I will gladly take all that I can get. I have been trying my hardest to keep most things on the same schedule. I am happy to say that he seems to be doing well in school, but has started acting out lately at home. I just have to grab him in a big hug and tell him everything will be ok.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Pup lover those pans of goodies look so delish :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Shirley I love your new Avatar. :-D :-D :-D :-D 

I slept off the medication for about 3 hours this afternoon.

The offer has been accepted. Wooo hoooo!!!!

I started this last night just fooling around with yarn a friend gave me a long time ago. I found the bag the other day when I started going through my stash. I made this cowl just for fun. I am going to call it grapevine cuz the big purple nubs on it remind of grapes.

Yikes I just saw my pics of me in the cowl. Scary. :lol: :lol:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I have ever heard of Eureka as a vacuum cleaner! The Shark is being advertised- does Dad have hair shedding pets?


The Eureka was the first I had, and I still have it and have used it - over forty years later.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was good though and didn't spend much, it was hard though, there was so much more I wanted to buy. :roll:
> But I did get business cards from the 2 vendors that I really wanted a couple things from and they do online and shipping.  That could be dangerous. lolol


~~~yeah...I find on-line shopping soooo easy! Love it! The DH is very wary about it! Wonder why??? :lol: :lol: CArol il/oh


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats on the house sale, Gagesmom!!!!! Now you just got to pack pack pack and have a yard sale! lol, seriously, I hope you find a suitable place for you all to live happily ever after! Hugs for the lil Gage!!!! Zoe


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I had a very mild case of shingles a few years ago, you can have shingles more than once though. Dr has not said anything about shot maybe I'm not old enough or something.
> 
> ~~~~Thanks, PupLover....I had that question: can you get shingles more than once? Seems like you can. pfui.
> Carol il/oh


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Zoe that's awesome. Thank you so much. I am so happy and relieved that this part is done, so is Gage. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Spider -- I haven't been on line nearly as much lately and just realized I missed your anniversary. I think it is great - there are a lot of us who go year by year together and it gets better and better. 58 for us -- hard to believe.
> 
> Happy Anniversary and this is just for you!


~~~ahhhhh....Designer.....your art so beautifully says what your heart is feeling! Each piece is more breath-taking than the one before! Thanks for sharing your pieces! Do you have these hanging all over your house? You should have a separate wing as a gallery of your phenomenal artistry & creativity! :thumbup: :thumbup: ;-)  Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone.  Would you please put Charlotte (Pontuf)and her husband Rick on the *Prayer chain*. I was just talking to her by pm -- I am not sure whether I have to talk to someone specific but Prayers are important for them both right now.
> 
> Charlotte- we all love you. We Pray that you get good results and that you are surrounded by God's Grace and Love. Shirley


~~~~They are absolutely there....full force.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening,
> 
> Haven't caught up, just popped in to say hi.
> Coffee is a little different this morning.
> ...


~~~~~Love it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Carol you are awesome and I am going to ask for a journal, a fantastic idea. Gage is my little man and I am so happy and blessed to have him in my life.


cmaliza said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > Alright finally caught up...
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You get some wonderful cloud effects in Wyoming!
> What ideas do you have for your 'haul'? The roving looks soft, is it? not sure whether I would choose yellow and black together- but interesting!


~~~~The yellow & black yarn gave me some various reactions.....my hs school mascot were the yellow jackets. More strongly for me is a picture I took of my hand while in Liberia.....next to a spider that was as big as my hand....it was yellow & black. The yarn reminded me of that. Don't know if I could dig out that photo. Don't know if I could ever put my hand in the photo again! :? :? Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Good question. I actually have never seen one here but never got any written rules saying we couldn't. I have plans for one, just need to turn into Marianne and be able to do it myself. Miss her on here even if I'm not on much.
> 
> Boy just watching what Gwenie mentioned, Revolution, and I think she said Marianne recommended it. Pretty good as it shows the good and the bad about our heritage. The Civil War was horrendous in the amount of dead. That's where I am now in the series. Watching it on Amazon Prime instant movies.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

signing off to go watch a movie with Gage before bed.

Back later on.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gage's Mom,

Congratulations in the sale of your house. That is a relief, I'm sure. Now the search is on for a new one. Good luck with that.

Your cowl is very pretty-I like the yarn very much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~If you can't take care of him 24/7, is there help/assistance for you? Can Lupe take care of him 24/7/365?
> 
> Does Fofoa know why Lupe's "horns are out"? Has she always been like this?
> You don't need to answer these questions on the KTP....I'm just proposing them as critical ones for you, in making any final decisions. I'm glad you had a quiet conversation with her.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~okay....I'm putting my novice-ness out there....what is roving? I keep reading/hearing about it, but haven't figured out what it is. :?: :?: :? Carol il/oh


A yarn that has not been spun, nor plied, to produce it by hand- it is merely carded.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> I think it's just a shopping network. But I never watch those things so I'm not sure.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie - Lovely shawl! I almost missed it until Puplover mentioned it and I thought, "Shawl? What shawl?" and I went back.:lol: :roll:
> 
> Kehinkle - they are seriously nice wristwarmers, Kathy, and I love the colour. :thumbup:


Thanks Kate! got to go retrieve a barking Ringo!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Pup lover those pans of goodies look so delish :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Shirley I love your new Avatar. :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> ...


Cute, :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the anniver. Wishes and Shirley loved the quilt.
Gagesmom, I am so happy for you.
Been thinking of Charlotte constantly.
Hope Seth had a.great day.. 
Hugs to all and prayers for all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, there's a way to pre-program your remote to skip forward so many minutes and to scroll back so many seconds. We can just push that programmed button 4 times and we know we'll be right at where the program starts again...or if we miss something, we can go backwards a short way and re-view it. We're with Comcast, but I think most cable carriers offer this...let me know if you want me to help you figure this out for your remote.



Pup lover said:


> I couldnt live without mine anymore, DH and I can actuslly watch shows together now and we love being able too fast forward thru ads!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a nephew with a 1968 Firebird who would love to go up against him in a drag race. There's an area by us that has weekly drag races---when my DH and his buddies were younger, we'd go up there quite a bit for them to race their muscle cars.



jknappva said:


> Thought you might like a couple of pictures of my son's race car that was taken at the drag strip last weekend.
> He's been drag racing since he was 16.
> I've never seen a picture of him outside the car at the strip until this one!
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yummm...hope some of this is coming to my house.



Pup lover said:


> New baked oatmeal recipe done, havent tried it yet also tried new cinnamon roll recipe turned out very well, english muffins will have to wait am pooped!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I saw it advertised for BBC 4 on some channel but can't seem to find it in the programming. I hope to find it on a computer channel.



angelam said:


> Just watching a fascinating programme on TV called Fabric of Britain - Knitting's Golden Age. Anybody else here in the UK watching it?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll show you some roving the next time you are here, Carol. I purchased a couple of bags at the yarn store in Defiance...I plan to thrum a pair of mittens and baby Uggs and try needle felting with what's left over. I don't dare start another fiber craft such as spinning.



Pup lover said:


> Roving grows up to be yarn! Lol sorry Carol, couldnt resist. Roving is what is spun into yarn, I am unsure how it gets from the animal to roving other than I know its usually carded to clean it. Roving is used in needle felting and I know some knit with it the way it is.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Love the racing pictures and oh do I love cinnamon rolls. Need to make up dough and put some in the freezer.
Kathy, your bread looks like it turned out great.
Julie, hope you are doing ok, your knitting looks great. Like the colors. And I really like the color of the wrist warmers.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Zoe that's awesome. Thank you so much. I am so happy and relieved that this part is done, so is Gage. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Love the racing pictures and oh do I love cinnamon rolls. Need to make up dough and put some in the freezer.
> Kathy, your bread looks like it turned out great.
> Julie, hope you are doing ok, your knitting looks great. Like the colors. And I really like the color of the wrist warmers.


thanks Spider- still working on the waterfall!
I am not sure, who made the wrist warmers?!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gottastch, yum! Gotta try that crusty wonder.
Julie, waterfall shawl exquisite and my colors.
Kehinkle, turquoise wrist warmers lovely.
Gagesmom, yeah offer accepted. Love Gagesmom comment about you being nib girl.
Well I love new doctor. Od dr. Stood in doorway to answer questions this one sat back in chair in conversation mode. Got blood work done in prep, for immunosuppresant med. Will continue with new dr.
AZ hope Alan had as good a dr. Visit as I did.
AND got to a real yarn store. Oh lovely artist date. So many gorgeous colors spilling over bins! Bought 2 skeins turquois. And purple, sock yarn and some needles I needed. Worked on cabled shawl for daughter on 5 hrs. In car. Ready for bed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> My sister's FIL died this morning, Wed. He was at home. They couldn't get an overnight nurse so all 4 of the children and my sister spent the night. I know they're glad they were there.
> Please pray for strength and comfort for them and especially for his wife.
> JuneK


Oh i am so sorry. Thoughts with the whole family


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No not your confusion, it is what had been hoped but the elders are waiting for Lupe to get back to them. They have promised me they will call today Thursday whatever transpires! (they called by about 8 p.m., last night. Still sitting tight, biding my time, keeping prayerful thought and for those around us with equally pressing need.


~~~I'm a little confused.....don't you get to be a part of any discussion?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> signing off to go watch a movie with Gage before bed.
> 
> Back later on.


When do you turn your house over? Now you can really make plans.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!!! Oh Oscar, what are we going to do with you? lol
> My Buster dog would also fetch the lemons, he has yet to meet a fruit he doesn't like, his favorite is apples and banana's though, Mocha likes Mandarine Oranges. :roll: lol
> Chili will work on some, but my dogs like it so... :shock:
> All I can say is, good luck and I hope it works.
> Have a great day Sugar.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll show you some roving the next time you are here, Carol. I purchased a couple of bags at the yarn store in Defiance...I plan to thrum a pair of mittens and baby Uggs and try needle felting with what's left over. I don't dare start another fiber craft such as spinning.


I knitted some roving in one of my hats. The package I bought was loosely stranded but I had to be really careful not to pull it or it would separate. It wouldn't do for regular knitting but it felted beautifully. I am having a lot of fun with felting.

Pontuf (CHARLOTTE) - how are you feeling, I hope you are feeling a bit better. Let us know how you are feeling - better, I hope. Prayers are going out for you all over KP. Have you had any results or are they tomorrow. Love to you from all of us.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers have been going up ever since she mentioned the numbness...adding extra "please's to the prayer request.


Oh gosh! Ditto


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I couldnt live without mine anymore, DH and I can actuslly watch shows together now and we love being able too fast forward thru ads!


Oh yeah.....dvr machines are "the bomb"!!! We don't have that system in Ohio and it is frustrating. One of the fun parts of coming back to Chicago. :lol: :lol: Love to by-pass ads!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Carol, it was two tarps that they use to cover them while rail transporting. I swapped in Detroit as I don't go to Canada any more.


~~~a BIG difference in the load! Why don't you go to Canada? I thought it was fairly easy to go back & forth between the 2 countries. IS it not?
carol il/oh


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks good! I can smell it all the way here!


gottastch said:


> Started the dough for the "Crusty Bread" last night and baked it today (approximately 14 hours later). I think I was a little heavy-handed with the "heavily floured board" but I am excited - LOL!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful picture. The children are beautiful and the 32 Ford is amazing. Also loved the pics of your son's car. Nice...


jknappva said:


> The Bride and Groom Swan did make an appearance at the wedding last Sat. I'm going to try to find the picture and send it. The weather was beautiful and the wedding pictures were all lovely!
> Can't locate the picture of the 'wedding swans' yet. But this is the ring-bearer and flower girl in front of DS and BIL's '32 Ford Victoria..."Vicky".
> JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both the cinnamon rolls and the baked oatmeal look great! I've been bitten by the baking bug and tonight made up two different batches of granola bars. I had never tried to make my own before. Both variations turned out tasty but neither one turned out good in terms of being able to cut them into nicely shaped bars. Doesn't matter, they will be eaten anyway. BUT if anyone has a good tried and true granola bar recipe I would LOVE to have it to try. I am going to make the baked oatmeal soon too.



Pup lover said:


> New baked oatmeal recipe done, havent tried it yet also tried new cinnamon roll recipe turned out very well, english muffins will have to wait am pooped!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> The offer has been accepted. Wooo hoooo!!!!
> 
> ~~~
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like a couple of pictures of my son's race car that was taken at the drag strip last weekend.
> He's been drag racing since he was 16.
> I've never seen a picture of him outside the car at the strip until this one!
> JuneK


Wow! COOL car!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll show you some roving the next time you are here, Carol. I purchased a couple of bags at the yarn store in Defiance...I plan to thrum a pair of mittens and baby Uggs and try needle felting with what's left over. I don't dare start another fiber craft such as spinning.


~~~I look forward to that. :-D


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > oh wowzer, give me a slab of butter and a slice of that bread. girl... i could do damage to that. ohhhhh so many carbs :|
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> The Bride and Groom Swan did make an appearance at the wedding last Sat. I'm going to try to find the picture and send it. The weather was beautiful and the wedding pictures were all lovely!
> Can't locate the picture of the 'wedding swans' yet. But this is the ring-bearer and flower girl in front of DS and BIL's '32 Ford Victoria..."Vicky".
> JuneK


Oh arent they so cute!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

HOORAH!!! So glad the house deal went through for you!

I simply love the yarn you use for the cowl...and what do you mean "scary"....you look just beautiful as can be. What was the name/brand of the yarn, do you know since it was in your stash? It really is nice looking.


gagesmom said:


> Pup lover those pans of goodies look so delish :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Shirley I love your new Avatar. :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you


cmaliza said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > The offer has been accepted. Wooo hoooo!!!!
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I will go and see if I still have the label.


Gweniepooh said:


> HOORAH!!! So glad the house deal went through for you!
> 
> I simply love the yarn you use for the cowl...and what do you mean "scary"....you look just beautiful as can be. What was the name/brand of the yarn, do you know since it was in your stash? It really is nice looking.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Rookie, any word on Jynx? A couple of people have asked me . I wonder if she is home yet, likely not. I have her in my prayers. So many people having tough times right now.

Sherry1 could use some prayers too - another of my friends from KP.

-Also donmaur-- I think she is doing much better but don't know if the treatment she just went through was successful. Her daughter got married or is getting married shortly. She lives just south of me but I haven't met her except on KP. She just finished a bone marrow transplant and was in isolation for 2 or 3 months I believe. She does plan on teaching a workshop in the New year for us so that is great news.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I finally made it to the "end"! It's taken me most of the day. Tomorrow is a traveling day, so I hope y'all won't be too chatty. I'll only have Friday AM to catch up before the next KTP. )
Warm hugs, prayers, and healing energies being sent to all in need. There are more than enough problems in this group, but we seem to be able to take on all and give them the support & boost they need. Power of prayer & positive vibes.
Celebrate birthdays & anniversaries and successes. Enjoy the young ones in your life....pass on those random acts of kindness...they'll come back to you, I'm sure! )
g'nite...sweet dreams. Carol il/oh Keep those needles clicking & clacking!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I finally made it to the "end"! It's taken me most of the day. Tomorrow is a traveling day, so I hope y'all won't be too chatty. I'll only have Friday AM to catch up before the next KTP. )
> Warm hugs, prayers, and healing energies being sent to all in need. There are more than enough problems in this group, but we seem to be able to take on all and give them the support & boost they need. Power of prayer & positive vibes.
> Celebrate birthdays & anniversaries and successes. Enjoy the young ones in your life....pass on those random acts of kindness...they'll come back to you, I'm sure! )
> g'nite...sweet dreams. Carol il/oh Keep those needles clicking & clacking!


Carol, you post the nicest messages! I am honoured to know you and to have you for a friend. Mind you, I feel the same about all of you.

I sure do miss Sam. It must be hard for him not to be in touch. He will be glad to get back with us. Has anyone talked to him> hope his computer problems are going to be solved soon.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Goodnight Carol and enjoy your day tomorrow.


cmaliza said:


> I finally made it to the "end"! It's taken me most of the day. Tomorrow is a traveling day, so I hope y'all won't be too chatty. I'll only have Friday AM to catch up before the next KTP. )
> Warm hugs, prayers, and healing energies being sent to all in need. There are more than enough problems in this group, but we seem to be able to take on all and give them the support & boost they need. Power of prayer & positive vibes.
> Celebrate birthdays & anniversaries and successes. Enjoy the young ones in your life....pass on those random acts of kindness...they'll come back to you, I'm sure! )
> g'nite...sweet dreams. Carol il/oh Keep those needles clicking & clacking!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Traveling mercies for you Carol. Hope you have a good trip.


cmaliza said:


> I finally made it to the "end"! It's taken me most of the day. Tomorrow is a traveling day, so I hope y'all won't be too chatty. I'll only have Friday AM to catch up before the next KTP. )
> Warm hugs, prayers, and healing energies being sent to all in need. There are more than enough problems in this group, but we seem to be able to take on all and give them the support & boost they need. Power of prayer & positive vibes.
> Celebrate birthdays & anniversaries and successes. Enjoy the young ones in your life....pass on those random acts of kindness...they'll come back to you, I'm sure! )
> g'nite...sweet dreams. Carol il/oh Keep those needles clicking & clacking!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Pup lover those pans of goodies look so delish :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Shirley I love your new Avatar. :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to knit on DH's socks...boy are they BIG...he wears a 
12 1/2...have finished one and he LOVES it. I had to laugh; his comment was "golly, bet Bill Gates doesn't have custom knit socks." What a kidder he is but so glad he likes them.
I remember soeone (might have been Rookie or JHeines mentioned their DH had even a larger foot than my DH has...can only imagine the size of the sock...wowza!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Off to work on another cowl. Time for bed soon.

Night all, sleep well.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Everybody - just jumping in to say hi. Alan's dr appt went ok today. As we figured the next step will be an immune suppressant like Joy is going on. Really glad she likes her new dr. Surgery won't be indicated for Alan unless we try this and it doesn't work to control the symptoms. Just a new normal around here I guess and we will manage. Good news about the offer on the house Gagesmom - now the work begins.... Hope that Pontuf is feeling better and the MRI results are clear. Hope too that Jynx is healing and headed home soon. Sending love to Julie and thanks for all the support Pup!!! I told DH that all of you liked his picture on the tractor..... he turned the best shade of red! I have more pictures to share - sometime tomorrow I will look through them and decide which ones to post. A dr appt tomorrow for DH with his PCP.... she is going to have to write the RX for the new drugs - it will just be faster than having it approved for the out of network dr. More hoops... Sugar, Kate, June, Poldra, Liz - thanks for the well wishes. really need to sit and unwind for a while or I will never fall asleep tonight - Designer - love the new avatar!!! OK I know I forgot somebody - Gwen and Gottastitch.... the baking is making me gain weight just looking at your goodies!!! Travelers be safe on the roads - I will be back tomorrow- luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, waterfall shawl exquisite and my colors.
> 
> Thank you Joy! It is coming along quite quickly too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, waterfall shawl exquisite and my colors.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm a little confused.....don't you get to be a part of any discussion?


I have not been included so far, no. Maybe something will change tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> =====================
> I love the colors of your waterfall, Julie-- It will look so nice on you. YOu made one before didn't you. I don't know whether you saw the crochet waterfall I finished awhile ago. It is in the Parade and the Workshop.
> 
> I like the knitting one better although the crochet worked up very quickly. I wore one of mine out for dinner last week and it was well received. A couple of people are going to get together with me and we will make one for each of us for next winter. I get so much use from mine -- that is what you can honestly call an 'unknown quantity'
> ...


Yes the first one was more pinks and purples, with the same slub yarn as the base.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hey Everybody - just jumping in to say hi. Alan's dr appt went ok today. As we figured the next step will be an immune suppressant like Joy is going on. Really glad she likes her new dr. Surgery won't be indicated for Alan unless we try this and it doesn't work to control the symptoms. Just a new normal around here I guess and we will manage. Good news about the offer on the house Gagesmom - now the work begins.... Hope that Pontuf is feeling better and the MRI results are clear. Hope too that Jynx is healing and headed home soon. Sending love to Julie and thanks for all the support Pup!!! I told DH that all of you liked his picture on the tractor..... he turned the best shade of red! I have more pictures to share - sometime tomorrow I will look through them and decide which ones to post. A dr appt tomorrow for DH with his PCP.... she is going to have to write the RX for the new drugs - it will just be faster than having it approved for the out of network dr. More hoops... Sugar, Kate, June, Poldra, Liz - thanks for the well wishes. really need to sit and unwind for a while or I will never fall asleep tonight - Designer - love the new avatar!!! OK I know I forgot somebody - Gwen and Gottastitch.... the baking is making me gain weight just looking at your goodies!!! Travelers be safe on the roads - I will be back tomorrow- luv-AZ


Thanks Sandi!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hows things today?


this editing (auto) is tricky- I think you mean me Cathy. I got part of my DGS birthday present today so that was good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I use the granola on top of yoghurt so it doesn't matter that it doesn't hold it's shape. I think I'm going to have to increase the proportion of almond/soy butter to make them hold together and be more chewy. I'll pass on anything I find if you'll do the same.

Dawn, your baked oatmeal comes out very different than the one I make...can't wait to try yours.



Gweniepooh said:


> Both the cinnamon rolls and the baked oatmeal look great! I've been bitten by the baking bug and tonight made up two different batches of granola bars. I had never tried to make my own before. Both variations turned out tasty but neither one turned out good in terms of being able to cut them into nicely shaped bars. Doesn't matter, they will be eaten anyway. BUT if anyone has a good tried and true granola bar recipe I would LOVE to have it to try. I am going to make the baked oatmeal soon too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all! It's been a long day, it's DH's birthday and he had to take a run to South Dakota but it was just a one day trip so he was home by 6 something pm, we made him steak and baked potatoes for dinner and he had a Twix ice cream cake for his BDay cake. Then we had to run the 31 miles or so back to the shop so that he could drop off some paper work that he forgot to leave, then the 31 miles back home. So I'll have to get caught up later, I'm off to bed, have to be up early to leave by 545am to go to Ft. Collins tomorrow. Have a great night everyone.  
Julie, glad things are sounding better. Hugs for you and Ringo. 
Gagemom, Congratulations!!!!! Whoohoo!!!! Now I hope you find the perfect home to move to. Hugs to you all. 
Carol, lol, yes online shopping is WONDERFUL! Usually anyway. lol...And so convenient when one live 200 miles from nowhere. lol, well, not really 200 miles, but sure feels like it sometimes. 
But anyway, if I don't get my but off here, I won't get any sleep. 
Night.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yea...that's my DH---size 16 shoe size. Those are very big socks. Just finished the mate to mine and will weave in ends and post a picture--I really like them..they are a bit stiff though so I hope they soften up in the wash. So I've done the largest one - the smallest one - and one in-between. Next to do the ones for the daughters and DIL - size 11 women's shoe...so those will seem big too, and then son's who is a 13 so those are up there in size too. I'm loving it though and learning so much about the science of the designs to create a very custom fit...like where the ankle bone is - whether it's a wide of skinny heel, etc.



Gweniepooh said:


> Off to knit on DH's socks...boy are they BIG...he wears a
> 12 1/2...have finished one and he LOVES it. I had to laugh; his comment was "golly, bet Bill Gates doesn't have custom knit socks." What a kidder he is but so glad he likes them.
> I remember soeone (might have been Rookie or JHeines mentioned their DH had even a larger foot than my DH has...can only imagine the size of the sock...wowza!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all! It's been a long day, it's DH's birthday and he had to take a run to South Dakota but it was just a one day trip so he was home by 6 something pm, we made him steak and baked potatoes for dinner and he had a Twix ice cream cake for his BDay cake. Then we had to run the 31 miles or so back to the shop so that he could drop off some paper work that he forgot to leave, then the 31 miles back home. So I'll have to get caught up later, I'm off to bed, have to be up early to leave by 545am to go to Ft. Collins tomorrow. Have a great night everyone.
> Julie, glad things are sounding better. Hugs for you and Ringo.
> Gagemom, Congratulations!!!!! Whoohoo!!!! Now I hope you find the perfect home to move to. Hugs to you all.
> Carol, lol, yes online shopping is WONDERFUL! Usually anyway. lol...And so convenient when one live 200 miles from nowhere. lol, well, not really 200 miles, but sure feels like it sometimes.
> ...


Sleep tight- and pleasant dreams!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > The offer has been accepted. Wooo hoooo!!!!
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

oddball said:


> Just watched it on BBC Iplayer. It was very good. Do you know how many more episodes there will be.


There is another episode next week but on a different topic. That was the only one on knitting I think. Can't remember what next weeks was about!


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

angelam said:


> There is another episode next week but on a different topic. That was the only one on knitting I think. Can't remember what next weeks was about!


Thank you Angelam, will look out for it next week.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry -should have said BBC4. Finished now but I'm sure you'll find it on catch up.


That's what I was hoping. Thanks.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Pup lover those pans of goodies look so delish :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Shirley I love your new Avatar. :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> ...


So glad the offer came through for you, now you can get on with the rest of your life. Love your cowl, but you might have smiled!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thanks Spider- still working on the waterfall!
> I am not sure, who made the wrist warmers?!


It was Kathy (kehinkle).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gottastch, yum! Gotta try that crusty wonder.
> Julie, waterfall shawl exquisite and my colors.
> Kehinkle, turquoise wrist warmers lovely.
> Gagesmom, yeah offer accepted. Love Gagesmom comment about you being nib girl.
> ...


Glad it went so well with your new doc.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hey Everybody - just jumping in to say hi. Alan's dr appt went ok today. As we figured the next step will be an immune suppressant like Joy is going on. Really glad she likes her new dr. Surgery won't be indicated for Alan unless we try this and it doesn't work to control the symptoms. Just a new normal around here I guess and we will manage.
> 
> Glad to hear that Alan's appointment went ok. Hope this works and he can avoid surgery. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra - Happy belated birthday to your DH!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a bright and dry Surrey, blue sky is peeking through the clouds.

Off for a swim soon and Miss Pam is due back here later today.

Sending happy hugs and vibes to everyone.

Thursday photos....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and dry Surrey, blue sky is peeking through the clouds.
> 
> Off for a swim soon and Miss Pam is due back here later today.
> 
> ...


Good morning love the view from your balcony. The evening sun reflection is lovely. Missed mine last night had to take one of Michael's friends home. The view was spectacular, the sun setting on the right and the moon rising on the left. Emma commented on what an amazing panoramic it would have made.

Hugs and happy energies to you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning, blue skies peeking through here in Great Bend as well. Missed the chance to get a photo of the moon this morning, had to take the teens to the bus stop. Forgot my phone. 

Must have gotten chilly last night as there is a very light frost. 

Colourful morning coffee, made me smile. Keeping with the Doctor Who theme this morning.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Pup lover those pans of goodies look so delish :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Shirley I love your new Avatar. :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> ...


What fantastic news!!! So glad your counteroffer was accepted for the house. And if I remember from what you'd said before, you have time to get packed and moved without hurrying.
Unusual yarn and a fitting name for your cowl....I think the pictures are cute...especially the last one...looks like you're trying to go incognito!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have a nephew with a 1968 Firebird who would love to go up against him in a drag race. There's an area by us that has weekly drag races---when my DH and his buddies were younger, we'd go up there quite a bit for them to race their muscle cars.


Wouldn't that be fun!! He does very well when he races. Although he said yesterday, that in the last couple he 'red-lighted' because he overthought it!! He was first in points in his division last year. He usually wins enough to make a little profit. But racing fuel is so expensive and he has to travel a little distance to get to the race tracks. And that adds up when you're towing a car trailer! I've always said any type of racing whether it's NASCAR or drag-racing is a rich man's sport. He saves a lot because he does all the repairs on his car himself but so many drivers can't.
My BIL has made an excellent living building and repairing race engines...boat, car and truck.
Sorry...didn't mean to write a book!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all! It's been a long day, it's DH's birthday and he had to take a run to South Dakota but it was just a one day trip so he was home by 6 something pm, we made him steak and baked potatoes for dinner and he had a Twix ice cream cake for his BDay cake. Then we had to run the 31 miles or so back to the shop so that he could drop off some paper work that he forgot to leave, then the 31 miles back home. So I'll have to get caught up later, I'm off to bed, have to be up early to leave by 545am to go to Ft. Collins tomorrow. Have a great night everyone.
> Julie, glad things are sounding better. Hugs for you and Ringo.
> Gagemom, Congratulations!!!!! Whoohoo!!!! Now I hope you find the perfect home to move to. Hugs to you all.
> Carol, lol, yes online shopping is WONDERFUL! Usually anyway. lol...And so convenient when one live 200 miles from nowhere. lol, well, not really 200 miles, but sure feels like it sometimes.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! COOL car!!


It was blue but about 15 or 20 yrs ago, there was oil on the track and the car slid down the track on its roof. Thank God he wasn't hurt at all. So he repaired it and painted it bright yellow.
I NEVER watch him race. I only hear about all of it after the fact. This is the first time that he's bought pictures that were taken at the track. I'm so glad he did.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> There is another episode next week but on a different topic. That was the only one on knitting I think. Can't remember what next weeks was about!


We get nothing from BBC 4 here -they recently (well, at the beginning of the year) cut out even the World Service, and no way can I afford cable or satellite. When I was in Britain (2011) for a couple of months I saw some really good stuff from the Beeb, but I did get caught out nearly by the lack of advertising- no chance for pit stops without loosing some of the programme! This sounds like a really interesting series! I am quite envious!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all! It's been a long day, it's DH's birthday and he had to take a run to South Dakota but it was just a one day trip so he was home by 6 something pm, we made him steak and baked potatoes for dinner and he had a Twix ice cream cake for his BDay cake.
> 
> A very happy belated birthday to your DH....I'm so glad he had a short trip so he could be home to celebrate with you.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and dry Surrey, blue sky is peeking through the clouds.
> 
> Off for a swim soon and Miss Pam is due back here later today.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We get nothing from BBC 4 here -they recently (well, at the beginning of the year) cut out even the World Service, and no way can I afford cable or satellite. When I was in Britain (2011) for a couple of months I saw some really good stuff from the Beeb, but I did get caught out nearly by the lack of advertising- no chance for pit stops without loosing some of the programme! This sounds like a really interesting series! I am quite envious!


Best thing we have ever got was the Sky+ where you can pause live TV and start it up again when you are ready!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Best thing we have ever got was the Sky+ where you can pause live TV and start it up again when you are ready!
> 
> To get what I would like with Sky is around $100 a month- we do now have 'Freeview' (a real misnomer it costs a lot to get set up!) and digital becoming mandatory on December 1st- it will cost hundreds to get Fale's TV set up again in his bedroom- IF he ever does come home.
> How are you Kate?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, waterfall shawl exquisite and my colors.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a bright and dry Surrey, blue sky is peeking through the clouds.
> ...


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Love the avatar Julie, that colour really suits you. x


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just popping in for a moment to say good morning. 
Thank you Kate and June for the Bday wishes for DH, I'll pass them on, he's always so surprised when people besides me remember and or give him birthday wishes. lol
Julie, hope all goes well today, with the family, whether or not Fale stays with you, I hope that they put a damper on Lupe permanently so that she doesn't cause anymore trouble. 
Purple, thank you for the sunny garden, it's o'dark:30 am still here, am and a going to need that coffee Caren, probably both of them, and yes, they are great, made me smile also. Headed to Ft. Collins in just a few, DH doesn't have to leave til later since he's only going to Laramie then back to Cheyenne, then back to Scottsbluff, should be a short day for him. 
Hugs to all, pats for pets.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Julie, I like this one as your avatar!! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Kaye!
> It is probably very confusing for non-Tea Party goers- but I never remain happy with my avatar for long!
> Coming to the end of the days radio broadcast- it will go to the DVD players soon- I might make a cup of tea possibly my Olbas mix, and then head back to bed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love your new avatar.... :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Caren, I think you missed a post of mine or perhaps I missed your reply- asking if winter is a happy season for you- or does it tend to drag on a bit long?- I know you have said you enjoy autumn!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just popping in for a moment to say good morning.
> Thank you Kate and June for the Bday wishes for DH, I'll pass them on, he's always so surprised when people besides me remember and or give him birthday wishes. lol
> Julie, hope all goes well today, with the family, whether or not Fale stays with you, I hope that they put a damper on Lupe permanently so that she doesn't cause anymore trouble.
> Purple, thank you for the sunny garden, it's o'dark:30 am still here, am and a going to need that coffee Caren, probably both of them, and yes, they are great, made me smile also. Headed to Ft. Collins in just a few, DH doesn't have to leave til later since he's only going to Laramie then back to Cheyenne, then back to Scottsbluff, should be a short day for him.
> Hugs to all, pats for pets.


I am needing both coffees this morning too. Should have found one with a much larger cup.  Lots of errands this morning and Seth this afternoon. Hope to bake some cookies and bread, if it doesn't get too hot. 
A horseshoe to bring luck to all today. The sun shinning on the trees out back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oddball said:


> Love the avatar Julie, that colour really suits you. x
> 
> Thanks Lin! It took decades before I had the courage to wear red- I used to tell people it would clash with my red cheeks- that as a youngster /teenager /early twenties I used to get teased awfully about- very few in NZ have 'high colouring'!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Best thing we have ever got was the Sky+ where you can pause live TV and start it up again when you are ready!
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, there's a way to pre-program your remote to skip forward so many minutes and to scroll back so many seconds. We can just push that programmed button 4 times and we know we'll be right at where the program starts again...or if we miss something, we can go backwards a short way and re-view it. We're with Comcast, but I think most cable carriers offer this...let me know if you want me to help you figure this out for your remote.


Yes the forward button is 30 seconds i believe, and 5 pushes gets us through commercials and the back button is only 10 seconds. I still think they add more commercials and makecthe shows shorter all the time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Love your new avatar.... :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just popping in for a moment to say good morning.
> Thank you Kate and June for the Bday wishes for DH, I'll pass them on, he's always so surprised when people besides me remember and or give him birthday wishes. lol
> Julie, hope all goes well today, with the family, whether or not Fale stays with you, I hope that they put a damper on Lupe permanently so that she doesn't cause anymore trouble.
> Purple, thank you for the sunny garden, it's o'dark:30 am still here, am and a going to need that coffee Caren, probably both of them, and yes, they are great, made me smile also. Headed to Ft. Collins in just a few, DH doesn't have to leave til later since he's only going to Laramie then back to Cheyenne, then back to Scottsbluff, should be a short day for him.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Yes the forward button is 30 seconds i believe, and 5 pushes gets us through commercials and the back button is only 10 seconds. I still think they add more commercials and makecthe shows shorter all the time.


I'm sure you are right! I think you have even more commercial breaks in the US than we do. I know when DH is watching golf from the States he goes nuts over the number of breaks! Ours average out at one (which lasts about 2 or 3 minutes) every 15 minutes. The BBC doesn't have any commercials, it is paid for with the TV license which we have to buy every year. Do you have any channels without commercials?
Realised that I hadn't a clue what we pay for a TV license because it's a Direct debit at the bank so I don't think about it  , so I looked up this.

TV Licence types and costs

It costs £145.50 for a colour and £49.00 for a black and white TV Licence. In some cases, you may be entitled to a reduced fee TV Licence (see table below).

Reduced TV Licence fees
Aged 74 and over	Youre entitled to a free over 75 TV Licence when you turn 75. If youre 74, you can apply for a short-term licence to cover you up to your 75th birthday.
Care home residents	Residents may qualify for a discounted TV Licence fee of £7.50. Residents, staff and residents families all need a separate licence for their own living area.
Registered as blind	Youre entitled to a 50% reduction in your TV Licence fee, if youre certified as either blind or severely sight impaired.

I was quite shocked at the price, I would have said it was less than £100!
:roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just had a thought whether it would be possible to meet at the Church? Then you'd be on neutral ground and you wouldn't have to worry about chairs, dog hair, cleaning up, etc. You could all just concentrate on the issues at hand. I'm praying for good thoughtful and respectful communication of the hopes and wishes. Prayers and good thoughts being sent.



Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all! It's been a long day, it's DH's birthday and he had to take a run to South Dakota but it was just a one day trip so he was home by 6 something pm, we made him steak and baked potatoes for dinner and he had a Twix ice cream cake for his BDay cake. Then we had to run the 31 miles or so back to the shop so that he could drop off some paper work that he forgot to leave, then the 31 miles back home. So I'll have to get caught up later, I'm off to bed, have to be up early to leave by 545am to go to Ft. Collins tomorrow. Have a great night everyone.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just had a thought whether it would be possible to meet at the Church? Then you'd be on neutral ground and you wouldn't have to worry about chairs, dog hair, cleaning up, etc. You could all just concentrate on the issues at hand. I'm praying for good thoughtful and respectful communication of the hopes and wishes. Prayers and good thoughts being sent.


That sounds like a great idea.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Now that would have been something to see.


AZ Sticks said:


> Hey Everybody - just jumping in to say hi. Alan's dr appt went ok today. As we figured the next step will be an immune suppressant like Joy is going on. Really glad she likes her new dr. Surgery won't be indicated for Alan unless we try this and it doesn't work to control the symptoms. Just a new normal around here I guess and we will manage. Good news about the offer on the house Gagesmom - now the work begins.... Hope that Pontuf is feeling better and the MRI results are clear. Hope too that Jynx is healing and headed home soon. Sending love to Julie and thanks for all the support Pup!!! I told DH that all of you liked his picture on the tractor..... he turned the best shade of red! I have more pictures to share - sometime tomorrow I will look through them and decide which ones to post. A dr appt tomorrow for DH with his PCP.... she is going to have to write the RX for the new drugs - it will just be faster than having it approved for the out of network dr. More hoops... Sugar, Kate, June, Poldra, Liz - thanks for the well wishes. really need to sit and unwind for a while or I will never fall asleep tonight - Designer - love the new avatar!!! OK I know I forgot somebody - Gwen and Gottastitch.... the baking is making me gain weight just looking at your goodies!!! Travelers be safe on the roads - I will be back tomorrow- luv-AZ[/q


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm fine thanks, Julie, just eating my lunch (homemade chicken soup), hope you are feeling well today/night. I think when we went digital over here there was some help for people on lower incomes or over a certain age, is there nothing like that in NZ?


Only for the one TV- the fact that we enjoy watching in the bedroom, both of us is a real luxury now- I have to hire a man to put in a 'splitter' and wire up both bedrooms- have not even ventured to ask for a quote- it is usually $100 even to get them to the door! Let alone the cost of the actual work and equipment.
sorry I don't mean to go on about my poverty- but every change in my life over the last couple of years has involved learning to go without even more- and the MSD (Ministry of Social Development-so called ) is expecting me to cut back even further. My rent alone equals more then my basic pension.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sassafrass or AZ how does the immuno suppressant help with the colitis? Dont mean to be nosey just trying yo understand how that kind of drug helps the GI system.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I was half asleep still. lol.


KateB said:


> So glad the offer came through for you, now you can get on with the rest of your life. Love your cowl, but you might have smiled!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm sure you are right! I think you have even more commercial breaks in the US than we do. I know when DH is watching golf from the States he goes nuts over the number of breaks! Ours average out at one (which lasts about 2 or 3 minutes) every 15 minutes. The BBC doesn't have any commercials, it is paid for with the TV license which we have to buy every year. Do you have any channels without commercials?


There are a few channels without commercials. In my area PBS is the only one you don't have to pay for. 
I know how your husband feels about the commercials. During the races the best action is while the commercials are on. Then we have to wait to see what happened. 
I best get myself moving before I get behind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have missed a lot with Seth here. I feel asleep at the computer last night while trying to catch up.  I enjoy winter almost as much as autumn, as long as it doesn't drag on into May. I find there are wonderful things in each season to enjoy. Although if the summers keep being as humid as they have been lately I might have to boycott it. lol
> 
> lol! I seem to remember you saying it was not the best spring for tapping your maple trees too. High humidity can be awful! We get it a lot here.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I use the granola on top of yoghurt so it doesn't matter that it doesn't hold it's shape. I think I'm going to have to increase the proportion of almond/soy butter to make them hold together and be more chewy. I'll pass on anything I find if you'll do the same.
> 
> Dawn, your baked oatmeal comes out very different than the one I make...can't wait to try yours.


This baked oatmeal is a new receipt I have not tried before, it uses steel cut oats and old fashioned rolled oats instead of quick oats. Both that i make come out more like a cake. This new one looks like an upside cake. Next time i think i will use more apples and just drop them on top so they sink and will be in the middle not the bottom. If you want the receipt I can post it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and dry Surrey, blue sky is peeking through the clouds.
> 
> Off for a swim soon and Miss Pam is due back here later today.
> 
> ...


I love your views of the garden. I would have a hard time ever leaving home.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> lol! I seem to remember you saying it was not the best spring for tapping your maple trees too. High humidity can be awful! We get it a lot here.


We didn't really have much of a spring this year. Will need to tap trees this spring for sure the maple syrup supply is running low.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just had a thought whether it would be possible to meet at the Church? Then you'd be on neutral ground and you wouldn't have to worry about chairs, dog hair, cleaning up, etc. You could all just concentrate on the issues at hand. I'm praying for good thoughtful and respectful communication of the hopes and wishes. Prayers and good thoughts being sent.
> 
> I am just so relieved the visit has been set up- I am not prepared to do anything to jeopardise it. Because Church has four congregations sharing the one building you have to book well in advance to get a room. I know this because it is taking time for them to set up a date for the knitting class I will be teaching.
> Thanks Rookie, though, for your prayers and good thoughts- you are a kind friend!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> This baked oatmeal is a new receipt I have not tried before, it uses steel cut oats and old fashioned rolled oats instead of quick oats. Both that i make come out more like a cake. This new one looks like an upside cake. Next time i think i will use more apples and just drop them on top so they sink and will be in the middle not the bottom. If you want the receipt I can post it.


YES PLEASE!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning/evening everyone.

It is foggy and a light rain here this morning.

Gage has already left on the bus for school. We pick him up tonight for another dentist appt. Tonight is his open house at the school and the book fair. This is the first time since he started school that I will have to miss it. I work tonight, so it will be just him and Daddy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That sounds like a great idea.
> 
> It is a good idea just at this short notice not really possible. They are due at 6-30 p.m., and it is about time I got back to bed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm sure you are right! I think you have even more commercial breaks in the US than we do. I know when DH is watching golf from the States he goes nuts over the number of breaks! Ours average out at one (which lasts about 2 or 3 minutes) every 15 minutes. The BBC doesn't have any commercials, it is paid for with the TV license which we have to buy every year. Do you have any channels without commercials?
> Realised that I hadn't a clue what we pay for a TV license because it's a Direct debit at the bank so I don't think about it  , so I looked up this.
> 
> TV Licence types and costs
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning. It's a very stormy gloomy start to my morning. There's lots of thunder outside--storm warnings all through the night. I'm making stuffed poblano peppers for dinner tonight and think I'm going to attempt a granola recipe also.

I met up with four ladies from KP to knit in public yesterday. We always have a good time when we get together and always get some fun visitors to the table. There sure are some pretty things being made..one lady is making a cathedral stained glass window vest that is from the Unofficial Harry Potter edition of one of the knitting magazines. I think I'm going to have to find that magazine again and purchase it since there are so many fun designs in it. I'll try to get a pictures of the vest.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have missed a lot with Seth here. I feel asleep at the computer last night while trying to catch up.  I enjoy winter almost as much as autumn, as long as it doesn't drag on into May. I find there are wonderful things in each season to enjoy. Although if the summers keep being as humid as they have been lately I might have to boycott it. lol


Im with you Caren! I love all of the seasons, these too hot and humid summers could quit though. A friend the other day bout fell out her chair when I told her DH and I have discussed moving further North not South.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's raining pretty good out there now, but it's a very soft rain...going to be a very nice day to stay in as much as possible. Think it's haircut time at my house with DH and DGS get home from school.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Luke's mum has gone back to work this week after her maternity leave, so we've got the boy tomorrow. I'll go round to their house (3 mins away by car) at 7.30am tomorrow, get him organised and bring him round here until his mum picks him up again just after 4pm. I'm looking forward to it although I'm sure I'll be exhausted by the time he goes home! DH is here too so that should help. He's got the 'commando crawl' down to a fine art now (Luke, not DH - that I would like to see!) and gets about at a rate of knots!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We didn't really have much of a spring this year. Will need to tap trees this spring for sure the maple syrup supply is running low.


 :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. It's a very stormy gloomy start to my morning. There's lots of thunder outside--storm warnings all through the night. I'm making stuffed poblano peppers for dinner tonight and think I'm going to attempt a granola recipe also.
> 
> I met up with four ladies from KP to knit in public yesterday. We always have a good time when we get together and always get some fun visitors to the table. There sure are some pretty things being made..one lady is making a cathedral stained glass window vest that is from the Unofficial Harry Potter edition of one of the knitting magazines. I think I'm going to have to find that magazine again and purchase it since there are so many fun designs in it. I'll try to get a pictures of the vest.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke's mum has gone back to work this week after her maternity leave, so we've got the boy tomorrow. I'll go round to their house (3 mins away by car) at 7.30am tomorrow, get him organised and bring him round here until his mum picks him up again just after 4pm. I'm looking forward to it although I'm sure I'll be exhausted by the time he goes home! DH is here too so that should help. He's got the 'commando crawl' down to a fine art now (Luke, not DH - that I would like to see!) and gets about at a rate of knots!
> 
> Is that the one when they use the elbows rather than hands?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning/evening everyone.
> 
> It is foggy and a light rain here this morning.
> 
> Gage has already left on the bus for school. We pick him up tonight for another dentist appt. Tonight is his open house at the school and the book fair. This is the first time since he started school that I will have to miss it. I work tonight, so it will be just him and Daddy.


That's a shame, but I'm sure he & his dad will enjoy their man-time! What do you work at, Mel?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Luke's mum has gone back to work this week after her maternity leave, so we've got the boy tomorrow. I'll go round to their house (3 mins away by car) at 7.30am tomorrow, get him organised and bring him round here until his mum picks him up again just after 4pm. I'm looking forward to it although I'm sure I'll be exhausted by the time he goes home! DH is here too so that should help. He's got the 'commando crawl' down to a fine art now (Luke, not DH - that I would like to see!) and gets about at a rate of knots!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning/evening everyone.
> 
> It is foggy and a light rain here this morning.
> 
> Gage has already left on the bus for school. We pick him up tonight for another dentist appt. Tonight is his open house at the school and the book fair. This is the first time since he started school that I will have to miss it. I work tonight, so it will be just him and Daddy.


Melody! I don't think I have posted about your good news about the house. I am so glad for you that the sale is going through- when do you start house hunting?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I work at the Pizza Delight here in town. I come home smelling like pizza everyday but the dogs sure like it. lol. I am going to try and get a picture of work tonight and post it later. I am so lucky to work with a fantastic bunch of ladies. Ranging in age from Teenagers to 80's. I love my job and we always have a good time together.


KateB said:


> That's a shame, but I'm sure he & his dad will enjoy their man-time! What do you work at, Mel?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie Thank you so much. I have already started looking on line at houses, just have to start calling some of the places and setting up appointments.


Lurker 2 said:


> Melody! I don't think I have posted about your good news about the house. I am so glad for you that the sale is going through- when do you start house hunting?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes and knees too! He hasn't mastered getting his stomach up off the floor.
> 
> I am sure he will get there! I was most taken with that contraption he had when little that had him on his tummy and he could spin round to play with things on a sort of mat. I don't think I have seen anything at all like it here. Mind you most babies I encounter are Samoan and culturally they are not in the habit of buying toys etc, the way that we do. The children are encouraged to dance or sing- especially if they are getting fractious or just interrupting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie Thank you so much. I have already started looking on line at houses, just have to start calling some of the places and setting up appointments.
> 
> All the very best for the hunt! I must remember to keep your search in mind! Must get to bed! (again)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's a very long maternity leave...I love that. Will you have Luke every day? I like her hours; sounds like she works close to where they live. Having them around and watching them grow up is such a joy and source of exhaustion all at the same time.

Our DGS is now taking Spanish class in pre-school and he comes home with new words for him to teach me every week.

Mom and he start reviewing & visiting all-day kindergarten options next Monday. The local public schools provide 1/2 day classes, but he's been in a full day school setting for the past 2 years so going to 1/2 day would be a set back. There's a Math and Science Academy that's very near our house that they're checking out on Monday...would be nice since I'll probably be doing the pick ups each day. Enrollments in these places fill up quickly and once she decides on a place, she'll have to get him signed up even though he doesn't start until next late August.



KateB said:


> Luke's mum has gone back to work this week after her maternity leave, so we've got the boy tomorrow. I'll go round to their house (3 mins away by car) at 7.30am tomorrow, get him organised and bring him round here until his mum picks him up again just after 4pm. I'm looking forward to it although I'm sure I'll be exhausted by the time he goes home! DH is here too so that should help. He's got the 'commando crawl' down to a fine art now (Luke, not DH - that I would like to see!) and gets about at a rate of knots!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and dry Surrey, blue sky is peeking through the clouds.
> 
> Off for a swim soon and Miss Pam is due back here later today.
> 
> ...


Lovely, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm sure you are right! I think you have even more commercial breaks in the US than we do. I know when DH is watching golf from the States he goes nuts over the number of breaks! Ours average out at one (which lasts about 2 or 3 minutes) every 15 minutes. The BBC doesn't have any commercials, it is paid for with the TV license which we have to buy every year. Do you have any channels without commercials?
> Realised that I hadn't a clue what we pay for a TV license because it's a Direct debit at the bank so I don't think about it  , so I looked up this.
> 
> TV Licence types and costs
> ...


Ours are about the same about every 15 minutes and they last 3-4 minutes unless its over half an hour, then the commercials at the half hour two sets about 5 minutes apart those are really frustrating. Is that fee monthly? Over here we pay anywhere from a base of about $60.00 monthly up to whatever depending on what all you have. Ours is about $106.00 a month, we do have premium movie channels that have no commercials HBO, Showtime, Cinemax etc they are considered extra and they cost more for each one over other programing.

I do not know of any programs here that help the elderly or low income have access to cable or satellite tv.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, blue skies peeking through here in Great Bend as well. Missed the chance to get a photo of the moon this morning, had to take the teens to the bus stop. Forgot my phone.
> 
> Must have gotten chilly last night as there is a very light frost.
> 
> Colourful morning coffee, made me smile. Keeping with the Doctor Who theme this morning.


Lovely, coffee between you and purple Fi, my day starts with a smile.  
Thanks


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hii Patches, just popping in while I have a bite of lunch. How are you today?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Love your new avatar.... :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a very long maternity leave...I love that. Will you have Luke every day? I like her hours; sounds like she works close to where they live. Having them around and watching them grow up is such a joy and source of exhaustion all at the same time.
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> Yes, she was off for about 11 months. She's only going back part-time, so I'll probably have him once or maybe twice a week as her mum is helping out too - she lives nearby as well. Also as she works different shifts the longest I'll have him would be early morning until about 4 pm, so not bad. Her work is only 10 minutes drive away from home.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and dry Surrey, blue sky is peeking through the clouds.
> 
> Off for a swim soon and Miss Pam is due back here later today.
> 
> ...


Lovely as always....
juneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was hoping you would put this pic as your avatar. I think you are beautiful; the red color is all you!


Lurker 2 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, waterfall shawl exquisite and my colors.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely I'll pass on anything I find. I too like it on my yogurt; just wanted some bars too.


RookieRetiree said:


> I use the granola on top of yoghurt so it doesn't matter that it doesn't hold it's shape. I think I'm going to have to increase the proportion of almond/soy butter to make them hold together and be more chewy. I'll pass on anything I find if you'll do the same.
> 
> Dawn, your baked oatmeal comes out very different than the one I make...can't wait to try yours.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am needing both coffees this morning too. Should have found one with a much larger cup.  Lots of errands this morning and Seth this afternoon. Hope to bake some cookies and bread, if it doesn't get too hot.
> A horseshoe to bring luck to all today. The sun shinning on the trees out back.


Thanks for the luck, need it. Love the garden, sun here too, and cool love this weather, will be doing wash today, to hand out,  such a beautiful day.
Enjoy your day everyone, it's a good one.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ours are about the same about every 15 minutes and they last 3-4 minutes unless its over half an hour, then the commercials at the half hour two sets about 5 minutes apart those are really frustrating. Is that fee monthly? Over here we pay anywhere from a base of about $60.00 monthly up to whatever depending on what all you have. Ours is about $106.00 a month, we do have premium movie channels that have no commercials HBO, Showtime, Cinemax etc they are considered extra and they cost more for each one over other programing.
> 
> I do not know of any programs here that help the elderly or low income have access to cable or satellite tv.


No, the TV license is yearly. We also have Sky TV via satellite dish which is an extra cost of about £70 a month.
The extra help for the elderly was only when the TV changed over to digital last year, and was to help with buying a Freeview box, etc.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am needing both coffees this morning too. Should have found one with a much larger cup.  Lots of errands this morning and Seth this afternoon. Hope to bake some cookies and bread, if it doesn't get too hot.
> A horseshoe to bring luck to all today. The sun shinning on the trees out back.


Since I have to fight with my dr's office about medication, the coffee looks good and the horseshoe for luck even better. I'm sure I'll need it!!
Love the sun on the bushes!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have missed a lot with Seth here. I feel asleep at the computer last night while trying to catch up.  I enjoy winter almost as much as autumn, as long as it doesn't drag on into May. I find there are wonderful things in each season to enjoy. Although if the summers keep being as humid as they have been lately I might have to boycott it. lol


I feel the same way, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Kate, June and Gwen. Hope you are ok today. I have to go and get my gss birthday cake sorted today.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[
Thanks Kaye! Have a great time in Ft. Collins! sounds very 'Wild West'- a genre I really enjoy- have not seen a decent Western for a very long time my very favourite is 'High Noon' with Grace Kelly and John Wayne. It would be nice to have a decent DVR- but just not high priority![/quote]

OOPS. Not John Wayne...Gary Cooper!
JuneK


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pup Lover, immunosuppresent drugs work on lowering the activity of the body's immune system. Colitis is an autoimmune disease whereby the body attacks it's own tissue. In colitis it is the lining of the colon. 

Rookie, how fun to knit in public. I brought a pair of socks on circular needles to dr. Appt yesterday. Waiting rooms are friendlier when you knit!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Of course we want the recipe! LOL


Pup lover said:


> This baked oatmeal is a new receipt I have not tried before, it uses steel cut oats and old fashioned rolled oats instead of quick oats. Both that i make come out more like a cake. This new one looks like an upside cake. Next time i think i will use more apples and just drop them on top so they sink and will be in the middle not the bottom. If you want the receipt I can post it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kate, June and Gwen. Hope you are ok today. I have to go and get my gss birthday cake sorted today.


Oh, I really would like a picture of the birthday cake...sounds like it will be interestng!! As I mentioned earlier, I have the good fortune in having to fight with my dr's office over medication this morning....not looking forward to that ordeal...so your serene pictures are very soothing and I needed them this morning more than most.
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kate, June and Gwen. Hope you are ok today. I have to go and get my gss birthday cake sorted today.


You making it or ordering it?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, I really would like a picture of the birthday cake...sounds like it will be interestng!! As I mentioned earlier, I have the good fortune in having to fight with my dr's office over medication this morning....not looking forward to that ordeal...so your serene pictures are very soothing and I needed them this morning more than most.
> JuneK


Hope it goes well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Re the commando crawl!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> YES PLEASE!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lol!! Okay, will post it later have mamo this morning then going to Bloomington with mom.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> YES PLEASE!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lol!! Okay, will post it later have mamo this morning then going to Bloomington with mom.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. It's a very stormy gloomy start to my morning. There's lots of thunder outside--storm warnings all through the night. I'm making stuffed poblano peppers for dinner tonight and think I'm going to attempt a granola recipe also.
> 
> I met up with four ladies from KP to knit in public yesterday. We always have a good time when we get together and always get some fun visitors to the table. There sure are some pretty things being made..one lady is making a cathedral stained glass window vest that is from the Unofficial Harry Potter edition of one of the knitting magazines. I think I'm going to have to find that magazine again and purchase it since there are so many fun designs in it. I'll try to get a pictures of the vest.


That was a gorgeous vest, would like to see how she is doing it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hii Patches, just popping in while I have a bite of lunch. How are you today?


Today is a good day, I am not going out so will be. Having a quite day home.
Trying to get Christmas, gifts made so will be knitting, some.  breakfast time for me, 9:18 am here, I know you will be busy hope your day is a good one too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*AZ* so glad Alan is doing well on the meds. Sounds like life is on an upswing for you guys.

*Caren* always love the pictures and coffee. Give Seth a hug from me; he is such a heartbreaker.

*June* Good luck dealing with the medicine issue today. I just spoke with the disability adjudicator that is handling my case (applying for disability). They had scheduled me for a doctor's appointment on 10/1. I told her I had surgery scheduled on the 30th and what was being done. She was most understanding and will reschedule my appointment but told me to call after my first post surgery recheck and they may be able to wave the additional exam.

*Betty(Bulldog)* Hope Angie does well alone today and that you are able to have some rest at home. I think I remember you saying Thursdays would be her day alone. You have a heart of gold and I think of you often and all you do for your family. Please take some time for yourself. 

*Shirley* How are you my friend. I love your postings and never ever apologize "for writing a book". Hope the shoulder is not giving you much trouble.

*Ohio Kathy* Loved the wristlets you posted. Nice color and knitting there.

*GagesMom* How does Gage do when going to the dentist? I was so traumatized when I went the first time (not my long time dentist) that when I went to what is now my dentist I would dig my nails into the backs of my hands until they would bleed. He (current dentist) was so wonderful and patient that he was able to eliminate my fears over time. I now see his son as he is retired but son is just like him. I remember the first time my oldest DD had to have a cavity filled she never even knew she had been given a shot; same with youngest DD. The are amazing doctors.

Now I'm writing a book...LOL...if I missed anyone please forgive me. I've got to start taking notes when reading the KTP. Oh...*Zoe* just wanted to say you post the most wonderful "pictures/saying". Thank you. They bless many.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kate he is on the go now! What a great picture and a wonderful little boy. Not the baby anymore.


KateB said:


> Re the commando crawl!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> No, the TV license is yearly. We also have Sky TV via satellite dish which is an extra cost of about £70 a month.
> The extra help for the elderly was only when the TV changed over to digital last year, and was to help with buying a Freeview box, etc.


Ok we only have monthly fees nothing yearly though I think most have a fee when you first sign up.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Since I have to fight with my dr's office about medication, the coffee looks good and the horseshoe for luck even better. I'm sure I'll need it!!
> Love the sun on the bushes!
> JuneK


Sorry you are having to fight with them about meds :thumbdown: never fun!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like a good day Patches. What sort of knitting are you doing for Christmas? I'm working on gifts too.


Patches39 said:


> Today is a good day, I am not going out so will be. Having a quite day home.
> Trying to get Christmas, gifts made so will be knitting, some.  breakfast time for me, 9:18 am here, I know you will be busy hope your day is a good one too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Pup Lover, immunosuppresent drugs work on lowering the activity of the body's immune system. Colitis is an autoimmune disease whereby the body attacks it's own tissue. In colitis it is the lining of the colon.
> 
> Rookie, how fun to knit in public. I brought a pair of socks on circular needles to dr. Appt yesterday. Waiting rooms are friendlier when you knit!


Thank you for explaining! I hope that both you and Alan are helped by this treatment.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Re the commando crawl!


 :roll: ready or not here I come. LOL LOL he is so cute.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I've finished my coffee and need to get dressed and do a little housework...ugh. Need to shampoo the area rug in the living room, do some dishes, begin some sorting in my craft from and if I don't get started now it won't get done. Will check back in later; ya'll behave now! LOL Off to check the daily digest and then get busy.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

DH got his blood test results back today and had a physical with the work dr. Lol came home claiming he had been violated and was too early in the day for that, but he is in pretty good shape! A couple things were low and perplexed the dr his triglycerides are at 604 which is not good but is much better than what they were. He has to meet with our reg dr and schedule colonoscopy then he will be good for another year. 

Got to get moving, done with oatmeal things to do. Prayers for everyone for the things they are dealing with. Charlotte, praying that you are hearing positive things from drs. Hugs


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like a good day Patches. What sort of knitting are you doing for Christmas? I'm working on gifts too.


Mostly, socks and scarfs, arm warders,  something not to hard but nice :roll: I hope. It's funny I never thought about making gifts until KTP, came into my life, with the workshops, now ........ LOL LOL


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> Re the commando crawl!


They can move quite fast this way! He is more adorable all the time. He and Seth would have a blast together I am sure! Missed this the first time had to go back when i saw patches comment.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *AZ* so glad Alan is doing well on the meds. Sounds like life is on an upswing for you guys.
> 
> *Caren* always love the pictures and coffee. Give Seth a hug from me; he is such a heartbreaker.
> 
> ...


It is so good to hear from you dear Gwen. I worry about you being in pain - I hope that the surgery happens soon and that it relieves you -- pain is something that can be so debilitating. I am finding that now that i know what is needed, I am able to avoid the bad pain I was feeling before, I was doing things to irritate it but the shoulder hurt so much I didn't know what was making it worse.

I am finding I will be able to live with the shoulder with Pat doing a lot of the lifting. I even managed to do some cleaning last week which has been so hard this past year.

I hope you feel so much better. Love to Marianne -- and take care yourself.

Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was hoping you would put this pic as your avatar. I think you are beautiful; the red color is all you!
> 
> I knew someone had suggested discretely that it might work! I had forgotten it might have been you, Gwen! Thank you so much for such a lovely compliment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> [
> Thanks Kaye! Have a great time in Ft. Collins! sounds very 'Wild West'- a genre I really enjoy- have not seen a decent Western for a very long time my very favourite is 'High Noon' with Grace Kelly and John Wayne. It would be nice to have a decent DVR- but just not high priority!
> 
> OOPS. Not John Wayne...Gary Cooper!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Re the commando crawl!
> 
> I love the pic! Go Luke!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Great start to the morning. I baked one of the apples from my tree and found out they actually do taste great baked. I had tasted one when we moved here and didn't like it and grandchildren also tasted them and thought they were just ok. Now I've talked with Caren and have even more ideas. Have a bunch in the oven and they are smelling so good with cinnamon sprinkled on top. Thanks for the inspiration KTP and the photos that helped inspire me.

AZ, so glad DH will get the remicade. This has helped my friend's son so much and saved him from major surgery also. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It must feel so good having hope instead of facing surgery.

Sassafrass, glad for you to dear. So wonderful that you can get some relief. I know we almost lost you this last bout.

Designer, how wonderful that you are getting some relief from the extreme pain. Know you aren't out of pain but finding out that the lifting was making it worse will help. Here's to some great days. You sure brighten ours.

Lurker, I have to go back and find the photo of your waterfall shawl. How wise of you to have something on the needles. Therapy on a stick!:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: If I'm not mistaken, your time with family will be around 2 am our time. Prayers that all goes well and the best is done for you. You are my main concern here.

June, hope you can get the meds you need.

Gages mom, not sure but it sounds like you accepted the offer? 

Bulldog, you are in my thoughts and prayers as are your DH, and daughter. I know you need some "YOU" time and hope you are able to find some. Times like this drive you physically and emotionally right into the ground. 

Thoughts of Dreamweaver. KP isn't the same without her but I'm hoping she takes all the time she needs to heal before putting her energy back on here. My main concern is her health and having her around for a very long time in good health. Healing wishes.

I want to start the sweater for my DIL so badly today but I seem to have a mental block. Was going to have it done for her birthday last year in February, then Christmas, then birthday again, now I'm looking at this Christmas. Think the problem is that it is a complicated pattern and she is quite large in the chest area so I need to add to the pattern and I don't know how to do that and account for the decreasing, etc. Think perhaps a trip to the LYS is indicated.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, along with looking for the yarn somewhere in this house, I am looking for your shawl photo and now for the Orator. Oh that sounds good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Awww, found The Orator and it is just over $30. Thought I might be able to just watch it. Shame. It is non-USA format but DH has a DVD player that plays European DVD's. Wonder if that would work on this. Maybe it could be a Christmas present. Sounds wonderful.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Kathy, It's good to see you on. You have been busy. I love the color of that yarn, gorgeous! Wrist warmers sound like a good idea, I've got some projects started (experiments) and I bet they'd be perfect for wrist warmers. I can imagine they'd be good for anyone who plays in the snow to keep the ice out of your mittens!


kehinkle said:


> Wow, finally caught up. No notes and so if I miss anyone, please know that I have been thinking about you.
> 
> Prayers for Jinx, Charlotte, DHs, and anyone else who is having medical problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, I have to go back and find the photo of your waterfall shawl. How wise of you to have something on the needles. Therapy on a stick!:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: If I'm not mistaken, your time with family will be around 2 am our time. Prayers that all goes well and the best is done for you. You are my main concern here.
> 
> Most important- I have another task that I must put my mind to as well- but it is time to try and sleep a little more. Yes I think it will be from about 1.30 a.m., onwards for you Friday morning. It is not much time that we overlap the day!
> Thank you so much for the prayers and kind concern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, along with looking for the yarn somewhere in this house, I am looking for your shawl photo and now for the Orator. Oh that sounds good.


It will be expensive because it is relatively recent 2011 I think.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

When I worked at Abbott, there was a pre-employment physical (??) and other blood work...this was many many years ago, but you can bet that practice of exams changed over time. I'll never forget that his name was Dr. Pepper.



Pup lover said:


> DH got his blood test results back today and had a physical with the work dr. Lol came home claiming he had been violated and was too early in the day for that, but he is in pretty good shape! A couple things were low and perplexed the dr his triglycerides are at 604 which is not good but is much better than what they were. He has to meet with our reg dr and schedule colonoscopy then he will be good for another year.
> 
> Got to get moving, done with oatmeal things to do. Prayers for everyone for the things they are dealing with. Charlotte, praying that you are hearing positive things from drs. Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Awww, found The Orator and it is just over $30. Thought I might be able to just watch it. Shame. It is non-USA format but DH has a DVD player that plays European DVD's. Wonder if that would work on this. Maybe it could be a Christmas present. Sounds wonderful.


Goodness knows- I must check to see if I can borrow it from one of the local video shops- I really think you would enjoy it, given your interest in other cultures!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, found your shawl on #110. So beautiful. I love the colors and when you finish that you can have another avatar since you like to change. Must give you such satisfaction as you see it progressing and the perfect weather coming up for all your shawls as I will be moving toward winter coats.

It is a gorgeous, PERFECT day today. Yesterday was too. Of course every day I wake up is perfect, but the weather is not too hot, not too cold. Just wonderful.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope it goes well.


thanks,Kate. Of course, I can never talk to the dr....just everyone else in his office. So we'll see how it goes. Waiting to hear from the office.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Re the commando crawl!


He's a heart-stealer...at least, he's fairly easy to keep up with now...but when he starts walking??......
Junek


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Shirley, I love your avatar, so nice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[.

*June* Good luck dealing with the medicine issue today. I just spoke with the disability adjudicator that is handling my case (applying for disability). They had scheduled me for a doctor's appointment on 10/1. I told her I had surgery scheduled on the 30th and what was being done. She was most understanding and will reschedule my appointment but told me to call after my first post surgery recheck and they may be able to wave the additional exam.

WIth all your dr's visits and tests this last little while, you may not have to have a dr. appt. 
My daughter was only in her mid-40's when she applied for disability after not being able to work for 3 yrs. S.S. refused her twice so she got a lawyer that specializes in S.S.Disability claims. She wasn't in front of the judge who approves or disapproves claims for 15 minutes before it was approved. So she got back payments for those years out of work.
When my son applied, he was approved right away because he'd been in the hospital so many times in the 6 months before.
The lawyer told my daughter that so many people give up after the first refusal or second one but if you're persistent and have a valid claim, you will be approved. 
I have a feeling you'll be approved even if you have to go the lawyer route. Their fee is paid out of the first S.S. check so you don't pay anything out of pocket.
I was hoping there would be an opening for your surgery before the end of the month. But I guess not.
Hope you're not in too much pain.
WOW! and look at the book I wrote....so sorry!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear of gagesmom getting the house sold!! Happy house hunting!


Lurker 2 said:


> Melody! I don't think I have posted about your good news about the house. I am so glad for you that the sale is going through- when do you start house hunting?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> I'm so glad to hear of gagesmom getting the house sold!! Happy house hunting!


Oh Yay!!!! It is sold. Congratulations :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL

that is so funny Dawn. My DH always says the same thing when he comes back from the doctor. That he has been violated.

XO

Pontuf

quote=Pup lover]DH got his blood test results back today and had a physical with the work dr. Lol came home claiming he had been violated and was too early in the day for that, but he is in pretty good shape! A couple things were low and perplexed the dr his triglycerides are at 604 which is not good but is much better than what they were. He has to meet with our reg dr and schedule colonoscopy then he will be good for another year.

Got to get moving, done with oatmeal things to do. Prayers for everyone for the things they are dealing with. Charlotte, praying that you are hearing positive things from drs. Hugs[/quote]


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I stand corrected! I just googled it to make sure- It is an excellent movie IMHO. I first saw it on the big screen and the impact was enormous. The last time I went to the movies was to see a Samoan film which I seem to recall is called The Orator and if you can locate it , if you are interested is a very interesting tale with a very unlikely lead- he is a dwarf.
Fale was entranced the whole way through.[/quote]

Hope I didn't sound like a know-it-all. And John Wayne was in so many, many movies. He was my DH's favorite actor. High Noon was and remains a favorite classic.
I haven't been to a movie in a theater in many years. I think the last one I saw was "Phantom of the Opera" and loved it and the music. Nowadays, if it's not on cable tv, I don't see it. 
Hope you soon have some news about your and Fale's situation. And that it's one that is satisfactory for you.
I think of you often.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh Yay!!!! It is sold. Congratulations :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


YEAH!

Great news!

XO
Pontuf


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> YEAH!
> 
> Great news!
> 
> ...


Hi, Charlotte. Have you heard anything from your MRI the other day?
Hope you're doing well.
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Hi, Charlotte. Have you heard anything from your MRI the other day?
> Hope you're doing well.
> JuneK


Yes appt with neuro surgeon yesterday. Mass the sizeof US nickel on right side. Biopsy and night in ICU next friday. Also hazy area behind my forehead. No one sure of what that is. Neurologist appt today
also more MRI s and CAT scan s of other parts of my body next week
XO

Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Hi, Charlotte. Have you heard anything from your MRI the other day?
> Hope you're doing well.
> JuneK


OOPPS a Gwenie

XO

Pontuf


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been on here for a while trying to catch up and the morning has slipped away for me. My prayers go out for everyone and I will try to catch up more later. love to you all. nittergma


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> You making it or ordering it?


Hi Kate, I am making it. Have just made the sumo wrestlers to go on top. Will make the cake tomorrow. Mr P is in charge of doing the painting and lettering.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Yes appt with neuro surgeon yesterday. Mass the sizeof US nickel on right side. Biopsy and night in ICU next friday. Also hazy area behind my forehead. No one sure of what that is. Neurologist appt today
> 
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


Will be thinking of you. xx


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Purple Fi

XO



PurpleFi said:


> Will be thinking of you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Re the commando crawl!


I just LOVE your carpet!!! Oh and he's a cutie too :roll:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks nittergram

Xo

Pontuf


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tired from yesterday so slept in and didn't walk. Will go to tai chi as I am trying to relearn form. Then knitting.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Charlotte,

Prayers for you. Glad you are getting medical help. Praying for positive outcomes.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The Bride and Groom Swan did make an appearance at the wedding last Sat. I'm going to try to find the picture and send it. The weather was beautiful and the wedding pictures were all lovely!
> Can't locate the picture of the 'wedding swans' yet. But this is the ring-bearer and flower girl in front of DS and BIL's '32 Ford Victoria..."Vicky".
> JuneK


adorable. What a lovely keepsake picture.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just watching a fascinating programme on TV called Fabric of Britain - Knitting's Golden Age. Anybody else here in the UK watching it?


Missed it - I'll try Playback.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Congrats on the house sale, Gagesmom!!!!! Now you just got to pack pack pack and have a yard sale! lol, seriously, I hope you find a suitable place for you all to live happily ever after! Hugs for the lil Gage!!!! Zoe


I so agree with that. Well put.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I stand corrected! I just googled it to make sure- It is an excellent movie IMHO. I first saw it on the big screen and the impact was enormous. The last time I went to the movies was to see a Samoan film which I seem to recall is called The Orator and if you can locate it , if you are interested is a very interesting tale with a very unlikely lead- he is a dwarf.
> Fale was entranced the whole way through.


Hope I didn't sound like a know-it-all. And John Wayne was in so many, many movies. He was my DH's favorite actor. High Noon was and remains a favorite classic.
I haven't been to a movie in a theater in many years. I think the last one I saw was "Phantom of the Opera" and loved it and the music. Nowadays, if it's not on cable tv, I don't see it. 
Hope you soon have some news about your and Fale's situation. And that it's one that is satisfactory for you.
I think of you often.
Hugs,
JuneK

That cuts out a lot of recent releases and 'art film' I suspect. our local cinema is wheelchair friendly, and we have taxis with hoists, and one can still get the 'total mobility' discount (from the Crippled Children's Society- there is a more pc title that I forget)
At 4 in the morning, I still have to be patient for some 14 hours.
Ringo and I are enjoying some Black pudding- I thought it wise to start the day with a protein boost.
Thanks for the hugs, and for being 'there', June!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Yes appt with neuro surgeon yesterday. Mass the sizeof US nickel on right side. Biopsy and night in ICU next friday. Also hazy area behind my forehead. No one sure of what that is. Neurologist appt today
> also more MRI s and CAT scan s of other parts of my body next week
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


Keeping you in my thoughts and keeping everything crossed for a good outcome. {{{ hugs}}}


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Julie, I like this one as your avatar!! :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> When I worked at Abbott, there was a pre-employment physical (??) and other blood work...this was many many years ago, but you can bet that practice of exams changed over time. I'll never forget that his name was Dr. Pepper.


Not preemployment just a yearly that Caterpillar offers for free.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Yes appt with neuro surgeon yesterday. Mass the sizeof US nickel on right side. Biopsy and night in ICU next friday. Also hazy area behind my forehead. No one sure of what that is. Neurologist appt today
> also more MRI s and CAT scan s of other parts of my body next week
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


Sending positive thoughts and hugs your way.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Yes appt with neuro surgeon yesterday. Mass the sizeof US nickel on right side. Biopsy and night in ICU next friday. Also hazy area behind my forehead. No one sure of what that is. Neurologist appt today
> also more MRI s and CAT scan s of other parts of my body next week
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


You and DH are in my prayers. Give Pontuf ear rubs!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie, found your shawl on #110. So beautiful. I love the colors and when you finish that you can have another avatar since you like to change. Must give you such satisfaction as you see it progressing and the perfect weather coming up for all your shawls as I will be moving toward winter coats.
> 
> It is a gorgeous, PERFECT day today. Yesterday was too. Of course every day I wake up is perfect, but the weather is not too hot, not too cold. Just wonderful.
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Holy rain, Batman! We are in a severe storm warning! I was out in the garden, picking the rest of the tomatoes...red & green. I've been watching them for the past two weeks and nothing is getting any bigger. Dear daughter-in-law has today off and lives north of me about 60 miles and got hail in her part of the storm. I decided to get out there and get the tomatoes picked...didn't want to lose what is left because of the possibility of hail and/or because I was too lazy to go get them. 

I started chopping down the plants too then and got all the pepper plants and 7 of the tomato plants chopped down and up-rooted. Have those tomato cages and stakes to hold them up laying off to the side. I didn't quite make it before the storm hit...got all the tomatos off anyway so that's good. I can always chop down the rest of the plants later today or tomorrow.

The green tomatoes are in brown paper grocery bags to ripen. When everything was in the sink downstairs, both sides were full...more spaghetti sauce to can I think is in my future 

My crusty bread is in the oven right now. One in the cast iron pot with the lid and the other below it on the reheated pizza stone. I'm anxious to compare the two and see which we like best. Next time I'm going to use 2 cups of the all-purpose flour and 1 cup of some other kind of flour...whole wheat or maybe rye...and see what those results yield...such fun!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kate, I am making it. Have just made the sumo wrestlers to go on top. Will make the cake tomorrow. Mr P is in charge of doing the painting and lettering.


What are you using for your Sumo Wrestlers? My Bronwen does marvels with fondant.

Like Thomas the tank engine for DGS

And Spot the Dog for DGD.

I am 'skiting ' here (showing off)


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Bronwen is truly talented, Julie! LOVE the puppy dogs   I can fiddle (a little) with frosting and different tips but nothing that looks as cute and her cakes


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

My goodness...think I'm going to shut down for a while...it is thundering and lightening like crazy, crazy, crazy!!!!

Be back later. XOXOXOXOXOX


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I already have retained an attorney that specializes in s.s.disability cases. They put me through an initial screening and I don't think they would have taken my case if they didn't think it wouldn't be approved. But who knows; I filed June 7th and was told it would be between 3-9 months before decided and if denied they would automatically appeal. Of course I'm hoping it will be the shorter time period versus the longer time period. LOL

Were you able to get your medicine worked out?


jknappva said:


> [.
> 
> *June* Good luck dealing with the medicine issue today. I just spoke with the disability adjudicator that is handling my case (applying for disability). They had scheduled me for a doctor's appointment on 10/1. I told her I had surgery scheduled on the 30th and what was being done. She was most understanding and will reschedule my appointment but told me to call after my first post surgery recheck and they may be able to wave the additional exam.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Holy rain, Batman! We are in a severe storm warning! I was out in the garden, picking the rest of the tomatoes...red & green. I've been watching them for the past two weeks and nothing is getting any bigger. Dear daughter-in-law has today off and lives north of me about 60 miles and got hail in her part of the storm. I decided to get out there and get the tomatoes picked...didn't want to lose what is left because of the possibility of hail and/or because I was too lazy to go get them.
> 
> I started chopping down the plants too then and got all the pepper plants and 7 of the tomato plants chopped down and up-rooted. Have those tomato cages and stakes to hold them up laying off to the side. I didn't quite make it before the storm hit...got all the tomatos off anyway so that's good. I can always chop down the rest of the plants later today or tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pontuf, Julie Dreamweaver, and all having problems are in my prayers. . 
I had a busy day, guild , then dentist , fortunately he turned out to be very nice and I am on antibiotics for the abscess then he well have to extract the root. I returned to guild then and am now waiting for my eldest who will be here at about 11pm for the weekend. He has just phoned and is on the way! Take care all. Painkiller time now, and a cup of tea.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pontuf you will be in my prayers. Please keep us posted. You are so loved and appreciated. Sending positive and healing energy on angels wings to wrap around you.


Pontuf said:


> Yes appt with neuro surgeon yesterday. Mass the sizeof US nickel on right side. Biopsy and night in ICU next friday. Also hazy area behind my forehead. No one sure of what that is. Neurologist appt today
> also more MRI s and CAT scan s of other parts of my body next week
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Bronwen is truly talented, Julie! LOVE the puppy dogs   I can fiddle (a little) with frosting and different tips but nothing that looks as cute and her cakes
> 
> It takes her a lot of time working out how she will do things- and what sort of cake etc., and she knows her way round the city well- where all the best suppliers are. She tootles around in her little blue car with or without DGS who loves to go shopping- it is one of his favourite outings. DGD was more volatile and there were a few hair-raising incidents with her while shopping, because she gets bored very quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Yes appt with neuro surgeon yesterday. Mass the sizeof US nickel on right side. Biopsy and night in ICU next friday. Also hazy area behind my forehead. No one sure of what that is. Neurologist appt today
> also more MRI s and CAT scan s of other parts of my body next week
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


Thank goodness they are being thorough- we don't want our Charlotte (or Pontuf) to be on the sick list for too long- prayers from down here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You should keep this one. You look beautiful, with that almost enigmatic smile; someone easy to like having around.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Just wish the rellies felt the same way!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You read my mind...I want to try it using part whole wheat flour too. Let me know how it turns out.

I am sooooooo jealous of all the tomatoes you've gotten. I haven'[t had a garden ripe tomato all summer!


gottastch said:


> Holy rain, Batman!
> 
> My crusty bread is in the oven right now. One in the cast iron pot with the lid and the other below it on the reheated pizza stone. I'm anxious to compare the two and see which we like best. Next time I'm going to use 2 cups of the all-purpose flour and 1 cup of some other kind of flour...whole wheat or maybe rye...and see what those results yield...such fun!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are beautiful cakes! I must admit I've never use fondant but would love to give it a try.


Lurker 2 said:


> What are you using for your Sumo Wrestlers? My Bronwen does marvels with fondant.
> 
> Like Thomas the tank engine for DGS
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

It is Talk like a Pirate Day today! Give an "AAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaarrrrrrghhhhhhhhh" to someone! hahaha, or wear an eye-patch! Zoe 




or this one


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry you are going to have to have the tooth pulled but so glad the dentist turned out to be nice. Hope you have a wonderful weekend with your eldest.


martina said:


> Pontuf, Julie Dreamweaver, and all having problems are in my prayers. .
> I had a busy day, guild , then dentist , fortunately he turned out to be very nice and I am on antibiotics for the abscess then he well have to extract the root. I returned to guild then and am now waiting for my eldest who will be here at about 11pm for the weekend. He has just phoned and is on the way! Take care all. Painkiller time now, and a cup of tea.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

O


Gweniepooh said:


> I already have retained an attorney that specializes in s.s.disability cases. They put me through an initial screening and I don't think they would have taken my case if they didn't think it wouldn't be approved. But who knows; I filed June 7th and was told it would be between 3-9 months before decided and if denied they would automatically appeal. Of course I'm hoping it will be the shorter time period versus the longer time period. LOL
> 
> My DDIL has recently applied as well. She has rheumatoid arthritis which is now attacking her muscles so she is inconstant pain. She was given the same time frame. I hope you and she are both ultimately successful.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Charlotte, you are in my thoughts.
Julie, so hope this meeting goes well.
Az. So glad this medicine will help your husband.
I hope the grandmas have fun with Luke and Seth, two darling little boys. I am sure you will have busy days.
Purple, good luck making the cake.
Hope all have a good day, we are getting a gentle rain, good day to be baking. 
Will the green tomatoes ripen in the paper bag. We have two plants full of green ones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Pontuf, Julie Dreamweaver, and all having problems are in my prayers. .
> I had a busy day, guild , then dentist , fortunately he turned out to be very nice and I am on antibiotics for the abscess then he well have to extract the root. I returned to guild then and am now waiting for my eldest who will be here at about 11pm for the weekend. He has just phoned and is on the way! Take care all. Painkiller time now, and a cup of tea.
> 
> Thank goodness part of the treatment is over and you have the antibiotic- Good Luck for the extraction bit, presumeably once the infection has subsided.
> Bother, I was hoping it might be clearing but the rain has just started again... I will have to waterproof myself if Ringo is to get a walk today. And I have to catch the first bus to get to the Dr. in time- want him to check out why it is so painful around my hips- sharp nerve pain especially when I walk, but even when lying down.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow, that was quick...storm has blown over and out of here already - sheesh! I don't like lightening...don't know which is worse...the sheet lightening where the whole sky just blinks and blinks or the bolts! Glad it has blown over.

Almost had a casualty with the bread - lol! I went to pull out the top rack and remove the lid on my cast iron pot...that went well (450 degree oven, remember). When I was pushing the rack back in, apparently the loaf underneath on the pizza stone rose up a little more than anticipated and got caught on the rack above it. It pushed the bread off the pizza stone and when I pulled out that rack to try to retrieve it, I finished the job and the loaf got pushed back off the rack and ended up on the bottom of the oven. I had to lift the cast iron pot out of the oven, pull the top rack out, pull the bottom rack out farther and used my super big spatula to get underneath the bread!!! All is safely back in place again for the last 15 minutes of baking...although the loaf on the pizza stone isn't as pretty on top because of "the incident" but that's okay. Both crusts seem to be about the same...see what the last 15 minutes of baking now does to them both. 

If my girlfriend would have been over visiting me, it would have been Lucy and Ethel in the kitchen...although I can do plenty of damage all on my own - LOL!


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey everyone last week on Thursday I gave blood for the first time and they were doing a raffle and I WON yay lol the picture is the stuff I won  hope you're all doing well. Well back to studying check in later


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are beautiful cakes! I must admit I've never use fondant but would love to give it a try.
> 
> I've used a sugar paste myself- for roses and such- but lost my recipe- I am not sure if the fondant tastes that good- but it does look so good. Hope purplefi shows us what she is working on- such a talented lady!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Charlotte, you are in my thoughts.
> Julie, so hope this meeting goes well.
> Az. So glad this medicine will help your husband.
> I hope the grandmas have fun with Luke and Seth, two darling little boys. I am sure you will have busy days.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Im with you Caren! I love all of the seasons, these too hot and humid summers could quit though. A friend the other day bout fell out her chair when I told her DH and I have discussed moving further North not South.


I have talked about moving to Alaska many times not sure how the teens would like it though. If I was still in Canada I'd have moved back to Huntsville area by now.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Charlotte, you are in my thoughts.
> Julie, so hope this meeting goes well.
> Az. So glad this medicine will help your husband.
> I hope the grandmas have fun with Luke and Seth, two darling little boys. I am sure you will have busy days.
> ...


Yes...a paper grocery bag is all you need. Place your green tomatoes inside and fold the top down and set aside on the counter. Check every couple of days. Don't put too many at a time in the bag...don't want them to get crushed by too much weight of too many in the sack. I fill my sacks about 1/4...seems to work pretty well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> It is Talk like a Pirate Day today! Give an "AAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaarrrrrrghhhhhhhhh" to someone! hahaha, or wear an eye-patch! Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering if any body had posted this yet today. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:

they have been talking like pirates on one of the local radio stations today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Working through disability claims and pulling documentation, etc. was one of things I would get called in to help our local citizens with in my voluntary position at the Township Office. I would help with the applications and counsel people that there is almost an automatic denial answer to every claim (unless it's a terminal diagnosis). After the second denial, then we'd send people to the lawyer route. Coordinating the requests for information with the medical community was sometimes a challenge.



jknappva said:


> [.
> 
> *June* Good luck dealing with the medicine issue today. I just spoke with the disability adjudicator that is handling my case (applying for disability). They had scheduled me for a doctor's appointment on 10/1. I told her I had surgery scheduled on the 30th and what was being done. She was most understanding and will reschedule my appointment but told me to call after my first post surgery recheck and they may be able to wave the additional exam.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Wow, that was quick...storm has blown over and out of here already - sheesh! I don't like lightening...don't know which is worse...the sheet lightening where the whole sky just blinks and blinks or the bolts! Glad it has blown over.
> 
> Almost has a casualty with the bread - lol! I went to pull out the top rack and remove the lid on my cast iron pot...that went well (450 degree oven, remember). When I was pushing the rack back in, apparently the loaf underneath on the pizza stone rose up a little more than anticipated and got caught on the rack above it. It pushed the bread off the pizza stone and when I pulled out that rack to try to retrieve it, I finished the job and the loaf was on the bottom of the oven. I had to lift the cast iron pot out of the oven, pull the top rack out, pull the bottom rack out farther and used my super big spatula to get underneath the bread!!! All is safely back in place again for the last 15 minutes of baking...although the loaf on the pizza stone isn't as pretty on top because of "the incident" but that's okay. Both crusts seem to be about the same...see what the last 15 minutes of baking now does to them both.
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone last week on Thursday I gave blood for the first time and they were doing a raffle and I WON yay lol the picture is the stuff I won  hope you're all doing well. Well back to studying check in later


Glad that you won a prize for donating blood. Thank you from me who once had to have a blood transfusion urgently, and from all those who were ever in need to all those who donate. I was never able to due to my being under the minimum weight requirement but would have had it been possible. As a former nurse I know of many who wouldn't have survived without such kind people. Blood donors rock!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone last week on Thursday I gave blood for the first time and they were doing a raffle and I WON yay lol the picture is the stuff I won  hope you're all doing well. Well back to studying check in later


aren't you the lucky one, Jamie!?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers continuing...wishing you lots of good options for treatment.



Pontuf said:


> Yes appt with neuro surgeon yesterday. Mass the sizeof US nickel on right side. Biopsy and night in ICU next friday. Also hazy area behind my forehead. No one sure of what that is. Neurologist appt today
> also more MRI s and CAT scan s of other parts of my body next week
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that was quick...storm has blown over and out of here already - sheesh! I don't like lightening...don't know which is worse...the sheet lightening where the whole sky just blinks and blinks or the bolts! Glad it has blown over.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I was wondering if any body had posted this yet today.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> they have been talking like pirates on one of the local radio stations today.


"eerrrs one fer u me hearties" bbbbbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiirrrrrr, n shiver me timberssssssssssss! hahahhaha
Zoe   :mrgreen:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

The loaves are done. The one on the left was baked in the cast iron pot with lid. The one on the right (with the gouge in the top) is the one baked on the pizza stone. After they cool will be the true test...to compare crust and crumb


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I thought as much...but, back when I was at Abbott (1994) they were still doing pre-employment screenings---they stopped those until after job offer and acceptance were in place and then would do "fitness for work" screenings for sensitive jobs like fork lift drivers in the warehouse, etc.

I'm glad your DH has access to this kind of care.



Pup lover said:


> Not preemployment just a yearly that Caterpillar offers for free.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Well...that was the plan - to do them in succession but always one to do the most in the moment, I thought they both should fit - lol - next time I will know better. The pizza stone fits in a rack with handles. Once I removed that rack and the stone itself could sit on the oven rack by itself, there was more room


I am always learning!
mmmmm my pizza stone has handles somewhere- not sure where they have ended up! One of those purchases that I thought I really needed, but with Fale's gargantuan appetite I usually have to use the whole roasting dish for pizza. If he comes home, I will have to think seriously of a new breadmaker.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> The loaves are done. The one on the left was baked in the cast iron pot with lid. The one on the right (with the gouge in the top) is the one baked on the pizza stone. After they cool will be the true test...to compare crust and crumb
> 
> They both look good though! Amazing what they can survive!


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you  I was scared at first than I was just laughing at myself after it was all done and over with



martina said:


> Glad that you won a prize for donating blood. Thank you from me who once had to have a blood transfusion urgently, and from all those who were ever in need to all those who donate. I was never able to due to my being under the minimum weight requirement but would have had it been possible. As a former nurse I know of many who wouldn't have survived without such kind people. Blood donors rock!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeh...you!! Thanks for donating. Illinois is a blood donation state and any blood transfusions are from the blood bank. I know many people who have benefited from people like you who have donated. 


Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone last week on Thursday I gave blood for the first time and they were doing a raffle and I WON yay lol the picture is the stuff I won  hope you're all doing well. Well back to studying check in later


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Very lucky and very happy it's going to be awesome cause I normally don't ever win things so I was very excited



Lurker 2 said:


> aren't you the lucky one, Jamie!?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Yes appt with neuro surgeon yesterday. Mass the sizeof US nickel on right side. Biopsy and night in ICU next friday. Also hazy area behind my forehead. No one sure of what that is. Neurologist appt today
> also more MRI s and CAT scan s of other parts of my body next week
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


Please let us know what you find out. Sending prayers up for you.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Yes appt with neuro surgeon yesterday. Mass the sizeof US nickel on right side. Biopsy and night in ICU next friday. Also hazy area behind my forehead. No one sure of what that is. Neurologist appt today
> also more MRI s and CAT scan s of other parts of my body next week
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


 OOOPS!! A Gwenie!
JuneK


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

It was awesome and I can't wait to do it again



RookieRetiree said:


> Yeh...you!! Thanks for donating. Illinois is a blood donation state and any blood transfusions are from the blood bank. I know many people who have benefited from people like you who have donated.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

That cuts out a lot of recent releases and 'art film' I suspect. our local cinema is wheelchair friendly, and we have taxis with hoists, and one can still get the 'total mobility' discount (from the Crippled Children's Society- there is a more pc title that I forget)
At 4 in the morning, I still have to be patient for some 14 hours.
Ringo and I are enjoying some Black pudding- I thought it wise to start the day with a protein boost.
Thanks for the hugs, and for being 'there', June![/quote]

Our theaters are also wheelchair friendly and I have my own wheelchair carrier on my SUV. It's just that I really have no desire to go to a theater to watch a movie. And the recent releases all have such terrible language in them that I lose the line of the story with all the profanity that's thrown around. That may sound prudish. But I'm not used to it in my life and really am not interested in hearing it!
Guess if there's was a movie I was really interested in, I might make the effort.
We all have your back always.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's the latest update on Jynx. Things are progressing well - slowly, but well. She was moved from surgical ICU to an intermediate care room. She is experiencing some pain in her legs so doctors are being very cautious and not allowing any food or exercise until they know what's going on...they've scheduled a Doppler test and will know after that if she's had a blood clot form somewhere. She's trying to be upbeat, but really got down when she was reminded that she'd be going into rehab rather than going home right away. Those muscles need to heal and she'll need help getting in and out of bed and a chair until they're fully repaired. It's slow going, but barring any other complications, she will be gaining strength and be able to be back here with us.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What are you using for your Sumo Wrestlers? My Bronwen does marvels with fondant.
> 
> Like Thomas the tank engine for DGS
> 
> ...


WOW!! You have a right to your 'skiting' (that's a new expression to me!!) Your Bronwen is very talented. They're delightful.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I already have retained an attorney that specializes in s.s.disability cases. They put me through an initial screening and I don't think they would have taken my case if they didn't think it wouldn't be approved. But who knows; I filed June 7th and was told it would be between 3-9 months before decided and if denied they would automatically appeal. Of course I'm hoping it will be the shorter time period versus the longer time period. LOL
> 
> Were you able to get your medicine worked out?


Good luck with the disability. Smart move on your part. It took my daughter about 18 months from her initial try for disability. The longest wait was for the court date to go before the deciding judge. I've heard that some states have an even longer waiting period because of backlog.
No, I'm still waiting to hear from the dr's office. I'll try calling in addition to my email. The medication mix up is a long story but to try to make it short and not bore everyone to tears. I was having very minor tummy problems and went to the dr. last week. He decided it was my arthritis meds and told me to stop taking them for at least a month. Well, within 3 days, I was in so much pain that I knew I'd be unable to move in a month. When I called for a buffer, they prescribed a buffered voltaren...the unbuffered is the one I've been taking. Because it's on my pharmacy's $4 list, it never went through my ins. co. Well, the buffered is so expensive they checked with insurance and they refused it because of the interaction with one of my blood pressure meds. And the interaction is bowel perforation like Dreamweaver has.
SOOOOO, I've been taking the two of them for years. It scared me witless. 
So that's where I am at the moment. Of course, the dr's staff is in no hurry to let me know anything!
Oh, well, Mom always said, 'What doesn't come out in the wash will come out in the rinse'. So I'm just letting myself be mildly irritated instead of hair pulling mad!!!LOL!
JuneK


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

BREAD RESULTS:

I just cut into both loaves. The one baked in the cast iron pot again came out very well. The one baked on the pizza stone, after its fall off the rack, looks to have about the same crust and crumb to the loaf...maybe not as crusty a crust as the one baked in the pot...I will try another loaf (when these are gone) on the pizza stone...all by itself this time   

As long as I was in a "harvesting mood," I pulled out my herbs in the pots on the deck. They are on paper towels all over the kitchen right now...a right fine mess I have made in there today  Basil, rosemary and thyme will get frozen and used all throughout the winter - love to be able to do that...the rain will help clean up the dirt on the deck too 

Time to knit


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Yes appt with neuro surgeon yesterday. Mass the sizeof US nickel on right side. Biopsy and night in ICU next friday. Also hazy area behind my forehead. No one sure of what that is. Neurologist appt today
> also more MRI s and CAT scan s of other parts of my body next week
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


Prayers and loads of hugs winging their way to you right now. This must be quite frightening for you. Please know we are here to support you and there is someone on here with us being around the world, almost all the time.
XOXOXO


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I had to lift the cast iron pot out of the oven, pull the top rack out, pull the bottom rack out farther and used my super big spatula to get underneath the bread!!! All is safely back in place again for the last 15 minutes of baking...although the loaf on the pizza stone isn't as pretty on top because of "the incident" but that's okay. Both crusts seem to be about the same...see what the last 15 minutes of baking now does to them both.

If my girlfriend would have been over visiting me, it would have been Lucy and Ethel in the kitchen...although I can do plenty of damage all on my own - LOL![/quote]

So glad your comedy of errors didn't end with burned hands or ruined bread!!
The loaves sound delicious!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone last week on Thursday I gave blood for the first time and they were doing a raffle and I WON yay lol the picture is the stuff I won  hope you're all doing well. Well back to studying check in later


Good on you, Jamie....and to get a prize,too!!
How's school treating you!?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Yes...a paper grocery bag is all you need. Place your green tomatoes inside and fold the top down and set aside on the counter. Check every couple of days. Don't put too many at a time in the bag...don't want them to get crushed by too much weight of too many in the sack. I fill my sacks about 1/4...seems to work pretty well.


I've also wrapped green tomatoes in newspaper and they ripened just as if they were on the vine!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Good luck with the disability. Smart move on your part. It took my daughter about 18 months from her initial try for disability. The longest wait was for the court date to go before the deciding judge. I've heard that some states have an even longer waiting period because of backlog.
> No, I'm still waiting to hear from the dr's office. I'll try calling in addition to my email. The medication mix up is a long story but to try to make it short and not bore everyone to tears. I was having very minor tummy problems and went to the dr. last week. He decided it was my arthritis meds and told me to stop taking them for at least a month. Well, within 3 days, I was in so much pain that I knew I'd be unable to move in a month. When I called for a buffer, they prescribed a buffered voltaren...the unbuffered is the one I've been taking. Because it's on my pharmacy's $4 list, it never went through my ins. co. Well, the buffered is so expensive they checked with insurance and they refused it because of the interaction with one of my blood pressure meds. And the interaction is bowel perforation like Dreamweaver has.
> SOOOOO, I've been taking the two of them for years. It scared me witless.
> So that's where I am at the moment. Of course, the dr's staff is in no hurry to let me know anything!
> ...


I am so sorry to hear you are in so much pain and the people in the office are sooo slow in taking care of you. It's a miracle we didn't all kill ourselves with these meds already. I used take up to 18 a day at times when my arthritis and back were so bad. Thank my lucky stars I had a stomach of steel back then. Hope they can find something to help you and SOON!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Glad that you won a prize for donating blood. Thank you from me who once had to have a blood transfusion urgently, and from all those who were ever in need to all those who donate. I was never able to due to my being under the minimum weight requirement but would have had it been possible. As a former nurse I know of many who wouldn't have survived without such kind people. Blood donors rock!


I've never been able to donate blood because I've always been on b.p. meds or arthritis meds and they don't like my blood contaminated with the medication!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the latest update on Jynx. Things are progressing well - slowly, but well. She was moved from surgical ICU to an intermediate care room. She is experiencing some pain in her legs so doctors are being very cautious and not allowing any food or exercise until they know what's going on...they've scheduled a Doppler test and will know after that if she's had a blood clot form somewhere. She's trying to be upbeat, but really got down when she was reminded that she'd be going into rehab rather than going home right away. Those muscles need to heal and she'll need help getting in and out of bed and a chair until they're fully repaired. It's slow going, but barring any other complications, she will be gaining strength and be able to be back here with us.


Sorry to hear about the complications of pain in her legs but good that they are checking it out. I for one miss Dreamweaver so much on here and KP. Prayers for her continued recovery. Sure hope she has a good recovery and sorry to hear about her disappointment not being able to go home. This is probably the only way they can keep her from taking care of others instead of herself, but know it is necessary that they help her in her recovery too. Hugs for her.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> BREAD RESULTS:
> 
> I just cut into both loaves. The one baked in the cast iron pot again came out very well. The one baked on the pizza stone, after its fall off the rack, looks to have about the same crust and crumb to the loaf...maybe not as crusty a crust as the one baked in the pot...I will try another loaf (when these are gone) on the pizza stone...all by itself this time
> 
> ...


I have baked the bread on the pizza pan but never the cast iron. Will be starting mine tonight for the teens to test out for me. Will definitely use some whole wheat in one.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I am so sorry to hear you are in so much pain and the people in the office are sooo slow in taking care of you. It's a miracle we didn't all kill ourselves with these meds already. I used take up to 18 a day at times when my arthritis and back were so bad. Thank my lucky stars I had a stomach of steel back then. Hope they can find something to help you and SOON!


I'll probably have to make an appt. and go in so I can talk to my dr. I've been going to him for almost 20 yrs and he listens to me. We get along very well. But I was disappointed in the mix up with medications but guess dr's can't keep up with all the interactions. Funny thing is I don't remember reading anything about the interactions on the info sheet they always give me with my prescriptions. Guess I wasn't as thorough reading it as I should have been!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What are you using for your Sumo Wrestlers? My Bronwen does marvels with fondant.
> 
> Like Thomas the tank engine for DGS
> 
> ...


So adorable.
So Talented, like her mother.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Will be thinking of you. xx


*Charlotte*: I am thinking of you too.

You are in my Prayers Charlotte-- Prayers for you are rising from all over KP. Take care my dear!

Try not to worry and just hang in there -- Wonderful things are done medically and especially the tests. I have you in my thoughts constantly dear Charlotte. Thoughts for Rick too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, found your shawl on #110. So beautiful. I love the colors and when you finish that you can have another avatar since you like to change. Must give you such satisfaction as you see it progressing and the perfect weather coming up for all your shawls as I will be moving toward winter coats.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good for you for giving blood! Both of my DDs have wanted to give but the oldest is too tiny and the youngest when last attempted had just gotten tattooed. DStepD has also given blood. Congrats on winning the raffle too; got a lot of cool stuff I see! Hope your classes are going well and your social activities!


Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone last week on Thursday I gave blood for the first time and they were doing a raffle and I WON yay lol the picture is the stuff I won  hope you're all doing well. Well back to studying check in later


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'll probably have to make an appt. and go in so I can talk to my dr. I've been going to him for almost 20 yrs and he listens to me. We get along very well. But I was disappointed in the mix up with medications but guess dr's can't keep up with all the interactions. Funny thing is I don't remember reading anything about the interactions on the info sheet they always give me with my prescriptions. Guess I wasn't as thorough reading it as I should have been!
> JuneK


I've been told the doctors aren't as up on these things as the pharmacists. Bulldog's daughter would probably know about all this. Sadly DH was telling me a huge number of people die each year from legitimately prescribed drugs. Maybe we should all be asking our pharmacists about the drugs we are on and any new drug with the ones we are already taking. Fortunately, the only one I am on now is for migraines and my eyes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to decorate cakes...roses, etc. but hands give me tooo much trouble to do it now.


Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Those are beautiful cakes! I must admit I've never use fondant but would love to give it a try.
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Oddball - sorry it is so late on your birthday but I have been off line a good bit of the day.
> 
> I hope you have many many more great birthdays and a wonderfull year.
> 
> Here is another manupulated scene - turned into a wallhanging. enjoy!


oh wow, i really love this one. what amazing colors.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone last week on Thursday I gave blood for the first time and they were doing a raffle and I WON yay lol the picture is the stuff I won  hope you're all doing well. Well back to studying check in later


What a wonderful thing for you to do Pjs. Hugs and Congratulations. Quite a haul. What are you studying???? I love learning things, now if I could just remember all the things I have learned I would be a walking, talking encyclopedia. LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: At least I remember my name, but not all my passwords...... :x


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful and valuable task you performed. I know many that you helped must greatly appeciate you. I've been told that once you are in your 60s that there is less denials but then again, who knows. It will be what it will be.


RookieRetiree said:


> Working through disability claims and pulling documentation, etc. was one of things I would get called in to help our local citizens with in my voluntary position at the Township Office. I would help with the applications and counsel people that there is almost an automatic denial answer to every claim (unless it's a terminal diagnosis). After the second denial, then we'd send people to the lawyer route. Coordinating the requests for information with the medical community was sometimes a challenge.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

BREAD RESULTS #2:

Tasted the breads and I definitely like the one baked in the cast iron pot (with lid) much better. Crust is crusty and WAY easier to bite into than the one baked only on the pizza stone. The pizza stone crust was way chewier...harder to get through it to the actual bread...just my humble opinion but think I will continue to use the cast iron pot 

I am anxious to experiment with the different flours now too. I'm also wondering if one could divide the dough into smaller balls and put them in the bottom of the cast iron pot and end up with round, hogie-type, crusty rolls. Baking time would have to be adjusted but it sure brings some yummy ideas to mind 

Okay, NOW I'm going to knit


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good for you for giving blood! Both of my DDs have wanted to give but the oldest is too tiny and the youngest when last attempted had just gotten tattooed. DStepD has also given blood. Congrats on winning the raffle too; got a lot of cool stuff I see! Hope your classes are going well and your social activities!


Gwenie, can you believe I was always underweight. WHAT Happened???? :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I've been told the doctors aren't as up on these things as the pharmacists. Bulldog's daughter would probably know about all this. Sadly DH was telling me a huge number of people die each year from legitimately prescribed drugs. Maybe we should all be asking our pharmacists about the drugs we are on and any new drug with the ones we are already taking. Fortunately, the only one I am on now is for migraines and my eyes.


My Mum was once prescribed a totally wrong drug. Fortunately the pharmacist noticed as it was a dose that was 9 times the maximum dose, and would have killed at least 3very big people. My Mum was tiny. An aunt had trouble with a drug she was prescribed and I told her to check with the pharmacist and he gave her the correct advice. So I always tell everyone to check with the pharmacist .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> "eerrrs one fer u me hearties" bbbbbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiirrrrrr, n shiver me timberssssssssssss! hahahhaha
> Zoe   :mrgreen:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> :
> 
> The offer has been accepted. Wooo hoooo!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a wonderful and valuable task you performed. I know many that you helped must greatly appeciate you. I've been told that once you are in your 60s that there is less denials but then again, who knows. It will be what it will be.


Sounds like you are doing it the right way. Now you know not to be disappointed if it comes back as a denial the first time and that it is routine. Being persistent pays off in this case. Hope it goes through first time and you can be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They look great! If the pizza stone seems to work I will use it (with plenty of space...LOL) when I bake tomorrow.


gottastch said:


> The loaves are done. The one on the left was baked in the cast iron pot with lid. The one on the right (with the gouge in the top) is the one baked on the pizza stone. After they cool will be the true test...to compare crust and crumb


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'll probably have to make an appt. and go in so I can talk to my dr. I've been going to him for almost 20 yrs and he listens to me. We get along very well. But I was disappointed in the mix up with medications but guess dr's can't keep up with all the interactions. Funny thing is I don't remember reading anything about the interactions on the info sheet they always give me with my prescriptions. Guess I wasn't as thorough reading it as I should have been!
> JuneK


Forgot to say that this sounds like a good idea of going in and talking with the doctor personally!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Very lucky and very happy it's going to be awesome cause I normally don't ever win things so I was very excited


Looks like things have changed. Well, I knew you were a winner anyway. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: By the way Pjs is a living GPS. Amazing young lady for sure and beautiful inside and out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You might want to check into become an platelets donor...can't spell the name correctly but phonetically it is call "a-four-ee-sis" . That is what I used to do regularly. It takes longer but if your platelet count is high enough one donation can be like donating 2 or 3 times as much as a regular blood donor. It's really cool. I have a really high count so they love it when I donate. Can't donate for a year now since I've had recent tatts.
I'm proud of you for making this contribution.


Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> It was awesome and I can't wait to do it again


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops...a me!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hey Everybody - just jumping in to say hi. Alan's dr appt went ok today. As we figured the next step will be an immune suppressant like Joy is going on.
> 
> Hope this works for him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The theater here let wheelchair bound folk in free along with whomever may be assisting them. I know from when I was wheelchair bound for a couple of years prior to having my knees replaced. We don't go very often but once in a blue moon; it's so darn expensive now.


jknappva said:


> That cuts out a lot of recent releases and 'art film' I suspect. our local cinema is wheelchair friendly, and we have taxis with hoists, and one can still get the 'total mobility' discount (from the Crippled Children's Society- there is a more pc title that I forget)
> At 4 in the morning, I still have to be patient for some 14 hours.
> Ringo and I are enjoying some Black pudding- I thought it wise to start the day with a protein boost.
> Thanks for the hugs, and for being 'there', June!


Our theaters are also wheelchair friendly and I have my own wheelchair carrier on my SUV. It's just that I really have no desire to go to a theater to watch a movie. And the recent releases all have such terrible language in them that I lose the line of the story with all the profanity that's thrown around. That may sound prudish. But I'm not used to it in my life and really am not interested in hearing it!
Guess if there's was a movie I was really interested in, I might make the effort.
We all have your back always.
Hugs,
JuneK[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Please give her our love and let her know we are praying for her. Want her to be with us for a long, long time.


RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the latest update on Jynx. Things are progressing well - slowly, but well. She was moved from surgical ICU to an intermediate care room. She is experiencing some pain in her legs so doctors are being very cautious and not allowing any food or exercise until they know what's going on...they've scheduled a Doppler test and will know after that if she's had a blood clot form somewhere. She's trying to be upbeat, but really got down when she was reminded that she'd be going into rehab rather than going home right away. Those muscles need to heal and she'll need help getting in and out of bed and a chair until they're fully repaired. It's slow going, but barring any other complications, she will be gaining strength and be able to be back here with us.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all! It's been a long day, it's DH's birthday and he had to take a run to South Dakota but it was just a one day trip so he was home by 6 something pm, we made him steak and baked potatoes for dinner and he had a Twix ice cream cake for his BDay cake.
> 
> Happy Birthday to your DH. Sounds like you made him a lovely dinner. :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

angelam said:


> There is another episode next week but on a different topic. That was the only one on knitting I think. Can't remember what next weeks was about!


Wall paper, as far as I remember.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Holy rain, Batman! We are in a severe storm warning! full...more spaghetti sauce to can I think is in my future
> 
> My crusty bread is in the oven right now.
> -------------
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hoping you will get everything straightened out soon so that you won't be in pain. Sometimes those sheets they give you to read are so confusing to me....pitfalls of aging I guess. 


jknappva said:


> I'll probably have to make an appt. and go in so I can talk to my dr. I've been going to him for almost 20 yrs and he listens to me. We get along very well. But I was disappointed in the mix up with medications but guess dr's can't keep up with all the interactions. Funny thing is I don't remember reading anything about the interactions on the info sheet they always give me with my prescriptions. Guess I wasn't as thorough reading it as I should have been!
> JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I've been told the doctors aren't as up on these things as the pharmacists. Bulldog's daughter would probably know about all this. Sadly DH was telling me a huge number of people die each year from legitimately prescribed drugs. Maybe we should all be asking our pharmacists about the drugs we are on and any new drug with the ones we are already taking. Fortunately, the only one I am on now is for migraines and my eyes.


I love my pharmacist, he tells me if there will be any problems, even caught on I have allergies too before I got it. He called the doctor and got it changed. He knows the family we have been going to him for so long.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can believe it...I'm almost 140 lbs more than I was in my 20s...not good but when you can't move without pain there is little exercise. YOU on the other hand are one beautiful lady; I'm sure then and know it now!


Angora1 said:


> Gwenie, can you believe I was always underweight. WHAT Happened???? :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

wow, i know why i changed from crocet to knit, so much easier on my wrists. but i press on, i had so many mistakes in the feather fan baby blanket, and it was so slow going, so i frogged it all and now i am half way done with a crochet shell pattern blanket. it moves faster, but truly i have to stop so often to rest my hands. gripe gripe
kolby (the young G. nephew) was spending the day with me, he had hurt his back, last night was crying to go to the er. we figure he has strained it in band marching practice, so he and i have had a pajama day. i can't tell anything is amiss with the kid, but.............. fun company.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Yes appt with neuro surgeon yesterday. Mass the sizeof US nickel on right side. Biopsy and night in ICU next friday. Also hazy area behind my forehead. No one sure of what that is. Neurologist appt today
> also more MRI s and CAT scan s of other parts of my body next week
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


Will be keeping you in my prayers for a good result.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Almost had a casualty with the bread - lol! I went to pull out the top rack and remove the lid on my cast iron pot...that went well (450 degree oven, remember).
> 
> Glad you were able to save the bread...how did I taste?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to have a pair of pharmacist that I'd been going to for 30 years nearly when the KMart where they were located closed. The one retired then and the other one went to the pharmacy at Publix which is not one of the ones in my insurance network. Really was upset that I had to switch. Haven't gotten to know the new pharmacist much yet.


NanaCaren said:


> I love my pharmacist, he tells me if there will be any problems, even caught on I have allergies too before I got it. He called the doctor and got it changed. He knows the family we have been going to him for so long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That cuts out a lot of recent releases and 'art film' I suspect. our local cinema is wheelchair friendly, and we have taxis with hoists, and one can still get the 'total mobility' discount (from the Crippled Children's Society- there is a more pc title that I forget)
> At 4 in the morning, I still have to be patient for some 14 hours.
> Ringo and I are enjoying some Black pudding- I thought it wise to start the day with a protein boost.
> Thanks for the hugs, and for being 'there', June!


Our theaters are also wheelchair friendly and I have my own wheelchair carrier on my SUV. It's just that I really have no desire to go to a theater to watch a movie. And the recent releases all have such terrible language in them that I lose the line of the story with all the profanity that's thrown around. That may sound prudish. But I'm not used to it in my life and really am not interested in hearing it!
Guess if there's was a movie I was really interested in, I might make the effort.
We all have your back always.
Hugs,
JuneK

BTW I feel the same about profanities- it is why also I watch so little TV.- how wonderful you have your SUV. 
Thanks for all you do!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love my pharmacist, he tells me if there will be any problems, even caught on I have allergies too before I got it. He called the doctor and got it changed. He knows the family we have been going to him for so long.


I mentioned previously - I never change a prescription without checking to make sure that it is not something to worry about and whether it is compatible with my other meds. We have a fantastic pharmacy and we are on a first name basis with them. I trust them completely as we are face to face. See the doctor when we have something wrong but the Pharmacist more often -picking up prescriptions. They double check everything and show us each pill when they are filling a previously given prescriptions. Best I have ever dealt with. They strongly urged me to get the shingles shot which is good enough for me.

It is a lovely sunny autumn day today but cooler and the leaves have started to go yellow. lots of snow on the mountain peaks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the latest update on Jynx. Things are progressing well - slowly, but well. She was moved from surgical ICU to an intermediate care room. She is experiencing some pain in her legs so doctors are being very cautious and not allowing any food or exercise until they know what's going on...they've scheduled a Doppler test and will know after that if she's had a blood clot form somewhere. She's trying to be upbeat, but really got down when she was reminded that she'd be going into rehab rather than going home right away. Those muscles need to heal and she'll need help getting in and out of bed and a chair until they're fully repaired. It's slow going, but barring any other complications, she will be gaining strength and be able to be back here with us.
> 
> Thanks so much Rookie for letting us know!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the latest update on Jynx. Things are progressing well - slowly, but well. She was moved from surgical ICU to an intermediate care room. She is experiencing some pain in her legs so doctors are being very cautious and not allowing any food or exercise until they know what's going on...they've scheduled a Doppler test and will know after that if she's had a blood clot form somewhere. She's trying to be upbeat, but really got down when she was reminded that she'd be going into rehab rather than going home right away. Those muscles need to heal and she'll need help getting in and out of bed and a chair until they're fully repaired. It's slow going, but barring any other complications, she will be gaining strength and be able to be back here with us.


Thanks for the update on Jynx. She has certainly had more than her share of complications and doesn't need any more. Sending her best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> .
> No, I'm still waiting to hear from the dr's office. I'll try calling in addition to my email. The medication mix up is a long story but to try to make it short and not bore everyone to tears.
> 
> Hope you get this sorted out right away. How scary to learn of the interaction of these meds.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I love my pharmacist, he tells me if there will be any problems, even caught on I have allergies too before I got it. He called the doctor and got it changed. He knows the family we have been going to him for so long.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I was just researching this and came across this video. The lady speaking has an incredible yarn scarf, at least it looks like yarn. Love it:
http://tv.naturalnews.com/v.asp?v=E1409EFF3768C642A7E35589D2F9F0ED


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gottastch. They never want us in the kitchen together!!!! :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> WOW!! You have a right to your 'skiting' (that's a new expression to me!!) Your Bronwen is very talented. They're delightful.
> JuneK
> 
> It is an old word of possibly Scottish origin- which we first heard in the Hawkes Bay in 1956- and wondered what on earth they were talking about- so I don't believe it is current in Scotland- similar to how so many ancient French words are preserved in Canadian French. Bronwen is a perfectionist- far more so than her mother- like I would say I sew- but she is of Seamstress ability- she first sewed about 4 outfits for herself on my trusty Elna cuttting, sewing and fitting at the age of ten- I was bed-ridden with sciatica (Dr.s orders)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've also wrapped green tomatoes in newspaper and they ripened just as if they were on the vine!
> JuneK


That's the way I do mine although I haven't taken them off the vine yet. I keep hoping they'll continue to ripen but it's slow going. I'll have to get out today or tomorrow to work on them. Also have to cut my bittersweet vine back. It's pulled my lattice fence over along with my light standard (which I can no longer see). I've spent most of today on here and it's now 2.42 so I don't know if I'll go out.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I used to have a pair of pharmacist that I'd been going to for 30 years nearly when the KMart where they were located closed. The one retired then and the other one went to the pharmacy at Publix which is not one of the ones in my insurance network. Really was upset that I had to switch. Haven't gotten to know the new pharmacist much yet.


I moved so had to change. Not sure what I'd do if he ever moves or retires.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Julie, I LOVE the new avatar. That one is a keeper!

Gigi


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good luck with the disability. Smart move on your part. It took my daughter about 18 months from her initial try for disability. The longest wait was for the court date to go before the deciding judge. I've heard that some states have an even longer waiting period because of backlog.
> No, I'm still waiting to hear from the dr's office. I'll try calling in addition to my email. The medication mix up is a long story but to try to make it short and not bore everyone to tears. I was having very minor tummy problems and went to the dr. last week. He decided it was my arthritis meds and told me to stop taking them for at least a month. Well, within 3 days, I was in so much pain that I knew I'd be unable to move in a month. When I called for a buffer, they prescribed a buffered voltaren...the unbuffered is the one I've been taking. Because it's on my pharmacy's $4 list, it never went through my ins. co. Well, the buffered is so expensive they checked with insurance and they refused it because of the interaction with one of my blood pressure meds. And the interaction is bowel perforation like Dreamweaver has.
> SOOOOO, I've been taking the two of them for years. It scared me witless.
> So that's where I am at the moment. Of course, the dr's staff is in no hurry to let me know anything!
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Almost had a casualty with the bread - lol! I went to pull out the top rack and remove the lid on my cast iron pot...that went well (450 degree oven, remember).
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So adorable.
> So Talented, like her mother.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> More talented than her mother JMHO.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, this is weird. There I was, working my way through the posts in the 13th September TP, when suddenly, I was faced with a screen with no post on it. I went back to the listings, and lo and behold! - we had been split in two! So now I have to figure out which page I was on before I was caught in the gap in between! 

Bye for now, while I catch up. I hope to talk to you all later!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I was just researching this and came across this video. The lady speaking has an incredible yarn scarf, at least it looks like yarn. Love it:
> http://tv.naturalnews.com/v.asp?v=E1409EFF3768C642A7E35589D2F9F0ED


Geez they split us while I was posting my reply and I lost it. 
The yarn is neat very neat looking.

WOW a rather scary video for sure. Knew there was a reason I prefer herbal meds. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, this is weird. There I was, working my way through the posts in the 13th September TP, when suddenly, I was faced with a screen with no post on it. I went back to the listings, and lo and behold! - we had been split in two! So now I have to figure out which page I was on before I was caught in the gap in between!
> 
> Bye for now, while I catch up. I hope to talk to you all later!


I had the same thing happen to me and I lost my post. not used to it getting split until the new one starts.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

angelam said:


> Just watching a fascinating programme on TV called Fabric of Britain - Knitting's Golden Age. Anybody else here in the UK watching it?


My husband told me about this one - 'Here's a programme you'd like!', he announced, then promptly turned the TV on to something he wanted to watch. We only have the one TV, so I will see if I can catch it on I player in the next day or so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> It's not like you have a lot on your mind Julie.  No wonder you can't remember. Saw where your hip is really bad. Could it be sciatica?? Hope the doctor can get you out of pain.
> 
> The good thing about this WIP is you already had all the yarn and something beautiful to keep you busy. Oh it wasn't minutes per rows, it was much much longer. I do laugh though because I am sure my slow knitting speed has increased. The only reason I ever finished is because of knitting from the wee hours to the wee hours. :lol: :lol: :lol: You are probably much faster than me. I'm more like the turtle with endurance but not the speed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I used to decorate cakes...roses, etc. but hands give me tooo much trouble to do it now.
> 
> It can be fun though!
> Caren's daughter Elishia is very clever too with the cakes she makes.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What are you using for your Sumo Wrestlers? My Bronwen does marvels with fondant.
> 
> Like Thomas the tank engine for DGS
> 
> ...


Fabulous cakes......skite away!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> BREAD RESULTS #2:
> 
> Tasted the breads and I definitely like the one baked in the cast iron pot (with lid) much better. Crust is crusty and WAY easier to bite into than the one baked only on the pizza stone. The pizza stone crust was way chewier...harder to get through it to the actual bread...just my humble opinion but think I will continue to use the cast iron pot
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> My Mum was once prescribed a totally wrong drug. Fortunately the pharmacist noticed as it was a dose that was 9 times the maximum dose, and would have killed at least 3very big people. My Mum was tiny. An aunt had trouble with a drug she was prescribed and I told her to check with the pharmacist and he gave her the correct advice. So I always tell everyone to check with the pharmacist .
> 
> oh my goodness gracious!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I've been told the doctors aren't as up on these things as the pharmacists. Bulldog's daughter would probably know about all this. Sadly DH was telling me a huge number of people die each year from legitimately prescribed drugs. Maybe we should all be asking our pharmacists about the drugs we are on and any new drug with the ones we are already taking. Fortunately, the only one I am on now is for migraines and my eyes.


It's sure been a wake-up 'call' for me. Guess I'll have to call the dr's office before office hours are over since I've heard NOTHING!! Hate to 'show my butt' but guess I'll have to call and have a 'come to Jesus talk' with them to finally get some answers!!
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone last week on Thursday I gave blood for the first time and they were doing a raffle and I WON yay lol the picture is the stuff I won  hope you're all doing well. Well back to studying check in later


Good for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Julie, I LOVE the new avatar. That one is a keeper!
> 
> Gigi


I am finding it very red though- so I won't guarantee not to change it!!!!!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> My Mum was once prescribed a totally wrong drug. Fortunately the pharmacist noticed as it was a dose that was 9 times the maximum dose, and would have killed at least 3very big people. My Mum was tiny. An aunt had trouble with a drug she was prescribed and I told her to check with the pharmacist and he gave her the correct advice. So I always tell everyone to check with the pharmacist .


Many years ago when we lived in the country, 10 miles from town, I had a prescription filled for my 4 yr old daughter. The phone was ringing when I went in the house. It was the pharmacy warning me they'd given me adult strength of the medication. If we'd lived closer to the pharmacy, no telling what the results would have been since I probably would have already given her a dose!!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, this is weird. There I was, working my way through the posts in the 13th September TP, when suddenly, I was faced with a screen with no post on it. I went back to the listings, and lo and behold! - we had been split in two! So now I have to figure out which page I was on before I was caught in the gap in between!
> 
> Bye for now, while I catch up. I hope to talk to you all later!


I lost a post in the middle of them splitting us! can't remember who I was responding to, so it is just somewhere in the ether!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Forgot to say that this sounds like a good idea of going in and talking with the doctor personally!!


that's what will probably happen...already gearing up for it!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> My husband told me about this one - 'Here's a programme you'd like!', he announced, then promptly turned the TV on to something he wanted to watch. We only have the one TV, so I will see if I can catch it on I player in the next day or so.
> 
> lol!!!!!! MEN!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Fabulous cakes......skite away!!


as a real Scot, Kate are you familiar with the word- just out of interest- my parents did not know it.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, this is weird. There I was, working my way through the posts in the 13th September TP, when suddenly, I was faced with a screen with no post on it. I went back to the listings, and lo and behold! - we had been split in two! So now I have to figure out which page I was on before I was caught in the gap in between!
> 
> Bye for now, while I catch up. I hope to talk to you all later!


Just had to do the same thing :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Yes appt with neuro surgeon yesterday. Mass the sizeof US nickel on right side. Biopsy and night in ICU next friday. Also hazy area behind my forehead. No one sure of what that is. Neurologist appt today
> also more MRI s and CAT scan s of other parts of my body next week
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


I am holding you close in my heart. Can't stop thinking of you right now dear friend. Loads and bushels of hugs.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hoping you will get everything straightened out soon so that you won't be in pain. Sometimes those sheets they give you to read are so confusing to me....pitfalls of aging I guess.


I sometimes wonder how useful they are. Although years ago, my son read the info sheet of a new medication he'd been prescribed. One of the side effects. was SUDDEN DEATH. He said he threw it out...that side effect was worse than what he was taking the medication for!!
juneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

BTW I feel the same about profanities- it is why also I watch so little TV.- how wonderful you have your SUV. 
Thanks for all you do![/quote]

Oh, my dear Julie....I'm lazy as a slug!!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I sometimes wonder how useful they are. Although years ago, my son read the info sheet of a new medication he'd been prescribed. One of the side effects. was SUDDEN DEATH. He said he threw it out...that side effect was worse than what he was taking the medication for!!
> juneK


I suppose the company was trying to cover their backs- but surely a bit startling that it had been released from trial.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Yes appt with neuro surgeon yesterday. Mass the sizeof US nickel on right side. Biopsy and night in ICU next friday. Also hazy area behind my forehead. No one sure of what that is. Neurologist appt today
> also more MRI s and CAT scan s of other parts of my body next week
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


Will be sending up prayers for you, just keep you faith up, OK Sis.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My Mom used to say that too....I can actually hear her say it in my mind's ear (as opposed to mind's eye). Hope you get it all sorted out and that your pain is diminished without it bothering your stomach or causing the more serious problems you mentioned.



jknappva said:


> Good luck with the disability. Smart move on your part. It took my daughter about 18 months from her initial try for disability. The longest wait was for the court date to go before the deciding judge. I've heard that some states have an even longer waiting period because of backlog.
> No, I'm still waiting to hear from the dr's office. I'll try calling in addition to my email. The medication mix up is a long story but to try to make it short and not bore everyone to tears. I was having very minor tummy problems and went to the dr. last week. He decided it was my arthritis meds and told me to stop taking them for at least a month. Well, within 3 days, I was in so much pain that I knew I'd be unable to move in a month. When I called for a buffer, they prescribed a buffered voltaren...the unbuffered is the one I've been taking. Because it's on my pharmacy's $4 list, it never went through my ins. co. Well, the buffered is so expensive they checked with insurance and they refused it because of the interaction with one of my blood pressure meds. And the interaction is bowel perforation like Dreamweaver has.
> SOOOOO, I've been taking the two of them for years. It scared me witless.
> So that's where I am at the moment. Of course, the dr's staff is in no hurry to let me know anything!
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> BTW I feel the same about profanities- it is why also I watch so little TV.- how wonderful you have your SUV.
> Thanks for all you do!


Oh, my dear Julie....I'm lazy as a slug!!! LOL!
JuneK[/quote]

Not with your fingers you are not- I was meaning your words- you come over as such a kind person!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I used to decorate cakes...roses, etc. but hands give me tooo much trouble to do it now.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > WOW!! You have a right to your 'skiting' (that's a new expression to me!!) Your Bronwen is very talented. They're delightful.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> She has a lot of fun making the cakes. She recently made one fro a friend's birthday, they belong to a skeet shooting club. Here's a photo of the cake she made last week.
> 
> wow! that is so realistic!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

June, you really don't NEED all of this- so sorry.[/quote]

Oh, well, Julie, it's one of those irritations we have to put up with sometimes. But it's so minor with all the good things in my life, that it's easy to not get upset!
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > WOW!! You have a right to your 'skiting' (that's a new expression to me!!) Your Bronwen is very talented. They're delightful.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not with your fingers you are not- I was meaning your words- you come over as such a kind person!


Thanks, Julie. Although by the time I finish with the dr's office, I doubt they'll agree with you!!! LOL!
Guess we all need a little excitement to keep the blood flowing.
JUneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What are you using for your Sumo Wrestlers? My Bronwen does marvels with fondant.
> 
> Like Thomas the tank engine for DGS
> 
> ...


Quite lovely :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> She has a lot of fun making the cakes. She recently made one fro a friend's birthday, they belong to a skeet shooting club. Here's a photo of the cake she made last week.


Oh, WOW! That looks professional!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> She's remarkable...takes after her mother!!
> JuneK
> 
> I am prepared to accept that I gave the girls opportunity to explore as many creative pursuits as I could- also I had them at a Rudolf Steiner School (Waldorf system). I did it partly because I could not afford play therapy for them- but knew how to go about creating the right situation- we worked on 'time out' not physical punishment. I can recall only one time when Bronwen was being really cheeky and ended up in 'time out' for about 5 minutes. She always tried so hard to learn from big sis' mistakes- tried so hard to be a good girl. I was blessed with my children- best thing to come out of the awful years with the ex.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll see if I can find the website I used to double check all of my FIL's medications each time he'd get something new. He was on 8 different medications, plus inhalers, vitamins, etc. I made up a spreadsheet where I wrote in the name of the drug, what it was for, which doctor prescribed it and the dosage and frequency to take. I also put in a warning column for any drugs that might cause a problem. A fresh print out of that document went with him to the doctor's and hospital every time he went...it worked wonderfully to keep track. I would also number the rows and number the bottles so that we could quickly cross-reference when we'd organize his pills for him to take. I can make up a master one of these in Excel and attach it here if anyone would like it. I used it a lot in my voluntary work too when I'd help our seniors with their Medicare D prescription plans.
It is very rewarding and something I'm itching to get back to...maybe after the beginning of next year.



martina said:


> My Mum was once prescribed a totally wrong drug. Fortunately the pharmacist noticed as it was a dose that was 9 times the maximum dose, and would have killed at least 3very big people. My Mum was tiny. An aunt had trouble with a drug she was prescribed and I told her to check with the pharmacist and he gave her the correct advice. So I always tell everyone to check with the pharmacist .


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > She has a lot of fun making the cakes. She recently made one fro a friend's birthday, they belong to a skeet shooting club. Here's a photo of the cake she made last week.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> It is Talk like a Pirate Day today! Give an "AAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaarrrrrrghhhhhhhhh" to someone! hahaha, or wear an eye-patch! Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: LOL LOL funny


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, WOW! That looks professional!
> JuneK


Thanks I will pass it on to her. Most everything is made from modeling chocolate and covered with fondant. I personally would use marzipan for it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> When she sent the photo I was confused as to why she was sending a photo of a gun.Thought maybe she'd bought a new one. had to enlarge it to see it was a cake.
> 
> That does not surprise me- down to the shattered skeet!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren---love the cake; please pass along my compliments.

June -- hope it's all worked out by now.

Julie - hang in there.

Kathy - the bread looks heavenly. Can't wait to try it...I'm still waiting on the stainless steel knob for the dutch oven.

PurpleFi -- I posted an update on Dreamweaver on the Connections thread, but then I lost it; was it split as well? Can you direct me back to it?

Pontuf -- praying for you and wishing you well.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Everybody - just jumping in to say hi. Alan's dr appt went ok today. As we figured the next step will be an immune suppressant like Joy is going on. Really glad she likes her new dr. Surgery won't be indicated for Alan unless we try this and it doesn't work to control the symptoms. Just a new normal around here I guess and we will manage.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

From me too Kaye!!!!!!!!!!!! we could have all sang to him!!!


KateB said:


> Poledra - Happy belated birthday to your DH!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone last week on Thursday I gave blood for the first time and they were doing a raffle and I WON yay lol the picture is the stuff I won  hope you're all doing well. Well back to studying check in later


 :lol: YOU GO GIRL!!!!!! Good job. Have a great day, and great study time. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the latest update on Jynx. Things are progressing well - slowly, but well. She was moved from surgical ICU to an intermediate care room. She is experiencing some pain in her legs so doctors are being very cautious and not allowing any food or exercise until they know what's going on...they've scheduled a Doppler test and will know after that if she's had a blood clot form somewhere. She's trying to be upbeat, but really got down when she was reminded that she'd be going into rehab rather than going home right away. Those muscles need to heal and she'll need help getting in and out of bed and a chair until they're fully repaired. It's slow going, but barring any other complications, she will be gaining strength and be able to be back here with us.


Part one of prayer answered, next home.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

budasha said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Everybody - just jumping in to say hi. Alan's dr appt went ok today. As we figured the next step will be an immune suppressant like Joy is going on.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oracle (USA) is winning this race comfortably


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> She has a lot of fun making the cakes. She recently made one fro a friend's birthday, they belong to a skeet shooting club. Here's a photo of the cake she made last week.


Oh my!!!!! Great looks real. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Part one of prayer answered, next home.


The ladies on the main forum want to send cards to Jynx while she is in recovery. We have asked Rookie to see if it is possible to get an address. I think it would give this much loved member of KP a big lift if she got some cards in her hands from people who admire her so much. It is hard when it is just written. She has had such a difficult time and it seems to be ongoing. I will make up a card for her and send it as soon as I know where it can go to reach her. Are any of the rest of you interested?


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> The ladies on the main forum want to send cards to Jynx while she is in recovery. We have asked Rookie to see if it is possible to get an address. I think it would give this much loved member of KP a big lift if she got some cards in her hands from people who admire her so much. It is hard when it is just written. She has had such a difficult time and it seems to be ongoing. I will make up a card for her and send it as soon as I know where it can go to reach her. Are any of the rest of you interested?


Yes, would love to send her a card and letter. I love to write letters. Old fashion I know, but it is relaxing for me.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Yes appt with neuro surgeon yesterday. Mass the sizeof US nickel on right side. Biopsy and night in ICU next friday. Also hazy area behind my forehead. No one sure of what that is. Neurologist appt today
> also more MRI s and CAT scan s of other parts of my body next week
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


I have been thinking of you and praying for you all day. I know how difficult waiting for sure results and what comes next is. 
As to vacuum cleaners, I have a beagle that sheds "wonderfully" and a Dyson vacuum cleaner that I love almost as much as I love the dog. It is awesome..doesn't run out of power pulling up dog hair even when the canister is almost full. I expect to get a full canister of hair with every week's vacuuming. The neat thing is, there are no bags to buy. It has a quick and easy open canister and a filter for the dust that you just share out. I have had the Dyson going on 6 years and it is still going strong.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

That should be, open the bottom and shake out the canister. I can't type worth beans today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> The ladies on the main forum want to send cards to Jynx while she is in recovery. We have asked Rookie to see if it is possible to get an address. I think it would give this much loved member of KP a big lift if she got some cards in her hands from people who admire her so much. It is hard when it is just written. She has had such a difficult time and it seems to be ongoing. I will make up a card for her and send it as soon as I know where it can go to reach her. Are any of the rest of you interested?


Yes, Yes, Yes. She might not want her address given out? Is there someone who would forward them to her if she doesn't want her address given out.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I already have retained an attorney that specializes in s.s.disability cases. They put me through an initial screening and I don't think they would have taken my case if they didn't think it wouldn't be approved. But who knows; I filed June 7th and was told it would be between 3-9 months before decided and if denied they would automatically appeal. Of course I'm hoping it will be the shorter time period versus the longer time period. LOL
> 
> Were you able to get your medicine worked out?


We do SS disability claims in our office once you have been denied, when I left it was taking us about 10 - 14 months to get a hearing date for the appeals. The govt wheels slowly grind sorry to say. Each area is different just depends upon the case load.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone last week on Thursday I gave blood for the first time and they were doing a raffle and I WON yay lol the picture is the stuff I won  hope you're all doing well. Well back to studying check in later


Hey PJ glad to see you!! Great haul, congrats on winning and thanks for donating blood!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Angora....I'm going to try to get the address of the rehab center -- but she doesn't have a discharge date yet nor do we know how long she'll be in the center. We will probably only have a short window (wishful thinking) of time with her in rehab--but hopefully the rehab center will forward the letters to her home if letters come in after she's gone home. I'm checking on it and will keep you all posted.

I'm hoping to be able to talk to her live and in person pretty soon.



Angora1 said:


> Yes, Yes, Yes. She might not want her address given out? Is there someone who would forward them to her if she doesn't want her address given out.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I thought as much...but, back when I was at Abbott (1994) they were still doing pre-employment screenings---they stopped those until after job offer and acceptance were in place and then would do "fitness for work" screenings for sensitive jobs like fork lift drivers in the warehouse, etc.
> 
> I'm glad your DH has access to this kind of care.


I think he might have had a preemployment physucal also. I think its great that since he is 50 they will pay for colonoscopy and everything, anyone who works there and doesn't take advantage of this free service is silly, IMHO. Dont mean to offend anyone who works there, just a big benefit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry you are having trouble getting over the fever- are you getting enough protein?


Yes, I make sure and have tempeh or seitan regularly and lots of plants have protein. I think it is these colds that people are coming down with. I keep being exposed but haven't actually come down with the colds just keep fighting them off.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > When she sent the photo I was confused as to why she was sending a photo of a gun.Thought maybe she'd bought a new one. had to enlarge it to see it was a cake.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the latest update on Jynx. Things are progressing well - slowly, but well. She was moved from surgical ICU to an intermediate care room. She is experiencing some pain in her legs so doctors are being very cautious and not allowing any food or exercise until they know what's going on...they've scheduled a Doppler test and will know after that if she's had a blood clot form somewhere. She's trying to be upbeat, but really got down when she was reminded that she'd be going into rehab rather than going home right away. Those muscles need to heal and she'll need help getting in and out of bed and a chair until they're fully repaired. It's slow going, but barring any other complications, she will be gaining strength and be able to be back here with us.


Thanks for the update, give her our hugs and love!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren, just looking at your avatar and wondering if I see some Seth there. Why, I believe I do!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Part one of prayer answered, next home.


Thanks for the update on Dreamweaver. When next you talk with her or her DH, give her my love and tell her she's in my prayers daily!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Angora....I'm going to try to get the address of the rehab center -- but she doesn't have a discharge date yet nor do we know how long she'll be in the center. We will probably only have a short window (wishful thinking) of time with her in rehab--but hopefully the rehab center will forward the letters to her home if letters come in after she's gone home. I'm checking on it and will keep you all posted.
> 
> I'm hoping to be able to talk to her live and in person pretty soon.


That would be perfect.
:thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The ladies on the main forum want to send cards to Jynx while she is in recovery. We have asked Rookie to see if it is possible to get an address. I think it would give this much loved member of KP a big lift if she got some cards in her hands from people who admire her so much. It is hard when it is just written. She has had such a difficult time and it seems to be ongoing. I will make up a card for her and send it as soon as I know where it can go to reach her. Are any of the rest of you interested?


Sounds like an excellent idea. I'd love to send her a card...they mean so much when you're going through such a trying time. And takes so little of our time!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I've never been able to donate blood because I've always been on b.p. meds or arthritis meds and they don't like my blood contaminated with the medication!
> JuneK


I've never been able to donate because of anemia, nobody wants my weak blood! :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Caren---love the cake; please pass along my compliments.
> 
> I sure will, she will turn several shades of red with all the compliments.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Finally heard from the dr's office. The blood pressure medication has been changed. Now to find out if my arthritis meds were refilled. I wonder when I would have heard something IF I hadn't called and left a message.
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'll probably have to make an appt. and go in so I can talk to my dr. I've been going to him for almost 20 yrs and he listens to me. We get along very well. But I was disappointed in the mix up with medications but guess dr's can't keep up with all the interactions. Funny thing is I don't remember reading anything about the interactions on the info sheet they always give me with my prescriptions. Guess I wasn't as thorough reading it as I should have been!
> JuneK


Aren't pharmacists supposed to catch things like that? Or am I in dreamland again? My pharmacist has brought major side effects to my attention before. I never read the side effects myself, I have DH do that and then if I have any he knows what to look for


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> What a wonderful thing for you to do Pjs. Hugs and Congratulations. Quite a haul. What are you studying???? I love learning things, now if I could just remember all the things I have learned I would be a walking, talking encyclopedia. LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: At least I remember my name, but not all my passwords...... :x


ROFLMAO!!! I have a secret notebook with mine all written down, just have to remember where I put it.... :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Oh my!!!!! Great looks real. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'll let her know. She has surpassed any of the cakes I've made.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am finding it very red though- so I won't guarantee not to change it!!!!!!!


Its a lovely picture of a lovely lady! I like this one more than the others as it is closer and I can see your face better! Hugs


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> My husband told me about this one - 'Here's a programme you'd like!', he announced, then promptly turned the TV on to something he wanted to watch. We only have the one TV, so I will see if I can catch it on I player in the next day or so.


Coming up to your part of the world at the weekend Kathleendoris. My daughter lives in a village called Brant Broughton - do you know it? Want to see my GD before she goes off to Uni next week.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> She has a lot of fun making the cakes. She recently made one fro a friend's birthday, they belong to a skeet shooting club. Here's a photo of the cake she made last week.


Very nice, how unusual and unique. Bet her friend loved it!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gottastch. They never want us in the kitchen together!!!! :shock:


I'm sure we'd make a mess together in the kitchen but oh what fun we'd have


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Caren, just looking at your avatar and wondering if I see some Seth there. Why, I believe I do!!!


   He there is, he has my love of cooking, racing and Doctor Who. He is like having all the grandsons in one, I love it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > She's remarkable...takes after her mother!!
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Finally heard from the dr's office. The blood pressure medication has been changed. Now to find out if my arthritis meds were refilled. I wonder when I would have heard something IF I hadn't called and left a message.
> JuneK


Probably the second Tuesday of next week.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I've never been able to donate because of anemia, nobody wants my weak blood! :shock:


I used to donate blood until I was diagnosed with diabetes a few years ago.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Probably the second Tuesday of next week.


ROFL!! You're very probably right!
juneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Very nice, how unusual and unique. Bet her friend loved it!


Her friend loved it, I'll try to get photos of some of the other ones she has made. some of them are so real looking. She did one with bullets last year, that I posted. Just don't remember when it was.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Love to send Jynx a card.
Julie, my grand girls go to Waldorf school. I love their philosophy.
Came home early from knitting. Nap time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

While I was out and about today I took a couple of photos of Black River, near where I live.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren, I thought about your yard and your observation that the leaves on one side of the yard were turning and they weren't on the other. On my way home from meeting up with some KP members yesterday, I had to go by the Des Plaines River by my house. I was driving westward and the trees on the South were turning and the ones on the North were not. I plan to get back over there to get some pictures from the bridge---it was quite the sight.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, Yes, Yes. She might not want her address given out? Is there someone who would forward them to her if she doesn't want her address given out.


I would but it seems a long way out of the way. Maybe Rookie could check with Jerry as to where they should be sent and a couple of us could tell them to pm us for the address. would you do that Rookie?. We could give it out in pm's or they could be sent to one of the American girls -- and if close, taken to her? or mailed to her.

It might be an idea for Us to check with Gerry and find out how he feels would be the best way. I know it would give Jynx a huge lift. Rookie -- I would help in any way I can, byt answering pm's although I think it would be good if more than one of us does answer. I will be away from the 23 until the 30 -- we are going out to Vancouver island for a trip and to check the area out in case we do move.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> While I was out and about today I took a couple of photos of Black River, near where I live.


What a beautiful place!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Caren, I thought about your yard and your observation that the leaves on one side of the yard were turning and they weren't on the other. On my way home from meeting up with some KP members yesterday, I had to go by the Des Plaines River by my house. I was driving westward and the trees on the South were turning and the ones on the North were not. I plan to get back over there to get some pictures from the bridge---it was quite the sight.


I think it is funny looking when I post photos and say I took them at the same time. I think to myself no way but I can stand there and see it. It would be neat to se other photos like that.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> What a beautiful place!!!


There are several walking trails along the river, it is so lovely in the autumn. That is about the only time I have walked along any of it.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I spilled the beans and told DH that I picked all the tomatoes and cleaned up the garden. He seemed pleased. All he has to do is put the fertilzer down and till the soil and it will be ready for its winter sleep...gees...hate to be thinking of winter when fall isn't even here yet!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Probably the second Tuesday of next week.


LOL Took me a second on that one. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A short video of the last of the sun set. Missed the best part


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> While I was out and about today I took a couple of photos of Black River, near where I live.


Beautiful pictures, love the area you are in!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> A short video of the last of the sun set. Missed the best part


Wow you did it. A VIDEO download. Thanks and that cake was great!!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I think it is funny looking when I post photos and say I took them at the same time. I think to myself no way but I can stand there and see it. It would be neat to se other photos like that.


I would if my phone did such things, lol!! Maybe next year we can upgrade.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Aren't pharmacists supposed to catch things like that? Or am I in dreamland again? My pharmacist has brought major side effects to my attention before. I never read the side effects myself, I have DH do that and then if I have any he knows what to look for


I agree, Pup, I have had some who might have checked but never told me. The ones I go to now always let me know they have checked and even when they are filling an old prescription they open the container and show them to make sure they have it right. I have had so much support. Pat is on Major Major drugs and I worry about vitamins , or tylenol, or aspirin (a no no as he is on Warfarin) and they check it out and make sure it is okay. Really relieves my mind.

How are you doing? when do you go back to work? I have been off a lot lately - only on for a little while at a time and I know I have missed stuff.

Shirley


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> LOL Took me a second on that one. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I wondered how many would catch it, June got it right away. Hope I didnt offend you June!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree, Pup, I have had some who might have checked but never told me. The ones I go to now always let me know they have checked and even when they are filling an old prescription they open the container and show them to make sure they have it right. I have had so much support. Pat is on Major Major drugs and I worry about vitamins , or tylenol, or aspirin (a no no as he is on Warfarin) and they check it out and make sure it is okay. Really relieves my mind.
> 
> How are you doing? when do you go back to work? I have been off a lot lately - only on for a little while at a time and I know I have missed stuff.
> 
> Shirley


I go back September 30 only part time to start. We are just going to play it by ear and see how I do. I still have some neuropathy, in fingers and feet. Will see how I do typing. Lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Beautiful pictures, love the area you are in!


Thank you I love it too reminds me of where I lived in Canada.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow you did it. A VIDEO download. Thanks and that cake was great!!!!


   I wish I could post the video so it played like the other ones but with sound. Still haven't given up will get it eventually I hope. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I have been thinking of you and praying for you all day. I know how difficult waiting for sure results and what comes next is.
> As to vacuum cleaners, I have a beagle that sheds "wonderfully" and a Dyson vacuum cleaner that I love almost as much as I love the dog. It is awesome..doesn't run out of power pulling up dog hair even when the canister is almost full. I expect to get a full canister of hair with every week's vacuuming. The neat thing is, there are no bags to buy. It has a quick and easy open canister and a filter for the dust that you just share out. I have had the Dyson going on 6 years and it is still going strong.


That is good to know!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I would if my phone did such things, lol!! Maybe next year we can upgrade.


I wish I had of known years ago that I could do half the things with my phone. I would have had so much more fun with it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The ladies on the main forum want to send cards to Jynx while she is in recovery. Are any of the rest of you interested?




I would love to send Jynx a card. She is such an important part of KP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, I make sure and have tempeh or seitan regularly and lots of plants have protein. I think it is these colds that people are coming down with. I keep being exposed but haven't actually come down with the colds just keep fighting them off.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> she does like to have things very realistic, She had to make the words twice as Ryan thought he would taste them.


Oh dear! how old is Ryan?!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Shirley, I've got it covered...once I get things worked out with Gerry, I'll let everyone know and ask people to contact me via PM so I can act as the central clearing house. I suspect that I'll have them come to me and then I'll bundle them off and send to her home. I originally thought that it might work out to send to her c/o the rehab center...but that could prove problematic. Shirley, I sent you an fyi PM. It's so difficult being a long-distance friend when all I want to do is just be there to help in any way I can.



Designer1234 said:


> I would but it seems a long way out of the way. Maybe Rookie could check with Jerry as to where they should be sent and a couple of us could tell them to pm us for the address. would you do that Rookie?. We could give it out in pm's or they could be sent to one of the American girls -- and if close, taken to her? or mailed to her.
> 
> It might be an idea for Us to check with Gerry and find out how he feels would be the best way. I know it would give Jynx a huge lift. Rookie -- I would help in any way I can, byt answering pm's although I think it would be good if more than one of us does answer. I will be away from the 23 until the 30 -- we are going out to Vancouver island for a trip and to check the area out in case we do move.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Its a lovely picture of a lovely lady! I like this one more than the others as it is closer and I can see your face better! Hugs


I perched the camera on the fridge- because it was about the height I needed- but you can't see exactly what the camera will shoot! The rest was luck- I usually blink and grimace.
Thank you though for the kind words- Hugs for you!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Once I get the information all set, I'll post you and other KP members can contact me via PM to learn how to get cards to her.



machriste said:


> I would love to send Jynx a card. She is such an important part of KP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Bronwen is very talented also, like looking at her website/page.


She has had very little time for it this year- what with working full-time, family etc., that is lovely that you check it out- she does get records of what country viewers are from- I am fairly certain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Love to send Jynx a card.
> Julie, my grand girls go to Waldorf school. I love their philosophy.
> Came home early from knitting. Nap time.


Unfortunately the ex did a good job of prejudicing the girls against the system- but I would claim it is responsible for a lot of my girls' talents.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> While I was out and about today I took a couple of photos of Black River, near where I live.


It looks very tranquil!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! how old is Ryan?!


He is seven, a real pet most of the time. Elishia said it was an easy fix.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> He is seven, a real pet most of the time. Elishia said it was an easy fix.


That is lucky!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks very tranquil!


It is When I need a break or want different scenery I go sit and watch the water. The pond just doesn't give quite the same effect as the river does.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Ditto for me too.


PurpleFi said:


> Will be thinking of you. xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is When I need a break or want different scenery I go sit and watch the water. The pond just doesn't give quite the same effect as the river does.


It can be very soothing- the sound of water flowing is calming- but when in flood becomes awesome.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I am so hopeless with trying to have an avatar. This is a test!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh, my goodness! It worked. This is my grandson Simon in the garden with his trucks.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be very soothing- the sound of water flowing is calming- but when in flood becomes awesome.


Yes that is why some times the pond just isn't enough. Even as a child I would go sit by the river to listen to the waterfalls.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> While I was out and about today I took a couple of photos of Black River, near where I live.


Beautiful Caren!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, Yes, Yes. She might not want her address given out? Is there someone who would forward them to her if she doesn't want her address given out.


Me too!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Oh, my goodness! It worked. This is my grandson Simon in the garden with his trucks.


I love it :thumbup: :thumbup: Your grandson is very cute.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful Caren!!


 :-D :-D Thanks


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too!!


Rookie is looking after it -- she will let us all know what is decided and where we should send them.

Thanks Rookie ! I am heading out for a little while to look after Hayley for an hour or two. see you all tomorrow.

What will happen with the new TP if Sam still is not on?

See you all tomorrow if I don't get back here tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> She's remarkable...takes after her mother!!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Oh, my goodness! It worked. This is my grandson Simon in the garden with his trucks.


He's a cutie too!!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I would like to send Jynx a card. Are the details still bein worked out?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Shirley, I've got it covered...once I get things worked out with Gerry, I'll let everyone know and ask people to contact me via PM so I can act as the central clearing house. I suspect that I'll have them come to me and then I'll bundle them off and send to her home. I originally thought that it might work out to send to her c/o the rehab center...but that could prove problematic. Shirley, I sent you an fyi PM. It's so difficult being a long-distance friend when all I want to do is just be there to help in any way I can.


Thanks -- I got your pm and answered it. It is much better that you look after it as you are in contact with Gerry -- I will do a card for her. Thanks again. I 
just hope she feels a bit better about things. Hopefully some cards will give her a lift as i am sure she can use one. Thanks again.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm at the end of a very long day. Had fun sorting things out in the attic with my daughter.
Good night all. nittergma


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

How do you post a picture on our forum. I posted a picture on KP today. It was titled "What my Daughter Asked For" but don't know how to put it on here. Have read all but two pages and will post comments later. God Bless, Betty


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the latest update on Jynx. Things are progressing well - slowly, but well. She was moved from surgical ICU to an intermediate care room. She is experiencing some pain in her legs so doctors are being very cautious and not allowing any food or exercise until they know what's going on...they've scheduled a Doppler test and will know after that if she's had a blood clot form somewhere. She's trying to be upbeat, but really got down when she was reminded that she'd be going into rehab rather than going home right away. Those muscles need to heal and she'll need help getting in and out of bed and a chair until they're fully repaired. It's slow going, but barring any other complications, she will be gaining strength and be able to be back here with us.


Thank you so much for keeping us in the loop, have been so worried about Jinx and how she was doing. Hopes and prayers for a speedy recovery so that she can get back home. I'm sure on top of it all that she is worried about her mom too. Hugs to you and Jinx.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone last week on Thursday I gave blood for the first time and they were doing a raffle and I WON yay lol the picture is the stuff I won  hope you're all doing well. Well back to studying check in later


Whoohoo!! Awesome Jamie, the donating and the winning!! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! She is so talented....like her mom ! What a wonderful skill she has. Which I could get a cake from her! 
quote=NanaCaren] She has a lot of fun making the cakes. She recently made one fro a friend's birthday, they belong to a skeet shooting club. Here's a photo of the cake she made last week.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Go get 'em June...you gotta keep them on their toes sometimes and this is most certainly one of those times.


jknappva said:


> Thanks, Julie. Although by the time I finish with the dr's office, I doubt they'll agree with you!!! LOL!
> Guess we all need a little excitement to keep the blood flowing.
> JUneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

okay here is the link for the receipt for the apple baked oatmeal

http://www.annies-eats.com/2012/10/01/apple-cinnamon-baked-oatmeal/

I made this exactly like the receipt said, first time making it, I will use more apples and drop them on top of the oatmeal after it is in the baking dish so that they sink to the middle of the oatmeal instead of being all on the bottom. I did use a 9 x 13 pan as it was just too much for my 2 quart dish.

this is the one for the cinnamon rolls

http://baking.about.com/od/sweetrolls/r/brdmachcinnroll.htm

I substitued 1 1/3 c. of whole wheat bread flour for part of the white flour, this is the third cinnamon roll receipt I have tried for my machine and its by far the best, light and very yummy! Wondering if I could freeze the dough after its cut and then let it thaw and rise at a later date? Thoughts?

this is for the pumpkin baked oatmeal

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Baked-Oatmeal

I add sliced almonds, pumpkin pie spices, and 1 15 oz can of pure pumpkin puree to this for pumpkin oatmeal. You could add any fruits or nuts that you wanted. I make this by the double batch and cut into squares and freeze it. When we need a quick breakfast I just break off a square or two microwave for about 45 seconds pour milk over it and eat! It comes out more like a cake than oatmeal, though if you heat it with the milk on it and stir it up my moms says its more like regular oatmeal.

If you cant open these let me know, I was trying to save space though I typed a book to go with the links.

Jeanette, let me know what you want me to bring and I will gladly make either one!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I most certainly am interested. Keep me posted.


Designer1234 said:


> The ladies on the main forum want to send cards to Jynx while she is in recovery. We have asked Rookie to see if it is possible to get an address. I think it would give this much loved member of KP a big lift if she got some cards in her hands from people who admire her so much. It is hard when it is just written. She has had such a difficult time and it seems to be ongoing. I will make up a card for her and send it as soon as I know where it can go to reach her. Are any of the rest of you interested?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> okay here is the link for the receipt for the apple baked oatmeal
> 
> If you cant open these let me know, I was trying to save space though I typed a book to go with the links.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for that input Dawn. I'm not going to expect anything anytime soon for sure. Will just continue with doc appointments, etc. and what will be will be. I just pray that it does get accepted; would really help us out. Can't waste time worrying about it.


Pup lover said:


> We do SS disability claims in our office once you have been denied, when I left it was taking us about 10 - 14 months to get a hearing date for the appeals. The govt wheels slowly grind sorry to say. Each area is different just depends upon the case load.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Once I get the information all set, I'll post you and other KP members can contact me via PM to learn how to get cards to her.


I will just bring mine if thats ok?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

machriste said:


> Oh, my goodness! It worked. This is my grandson Simon in the garden with his trucks.


Very cute young man! How old is he?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures Caren.


NanaCaren said:


> While I was out and about today I took a couple of photos of Black River, near where I live.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What are you using for your Sumo Wrestlers? My Bronwen does marvels with fondant.
> 
> Like Thomas the tank engine for DGS
> 
> ...


Those are wonderful too!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow! She is so talented....like her mom ! What a wonderful skill she has. Which I could get a cake from her!
> 
> I could not make the cakes she does, hers are beyond what I do. She makes a cake for the teens every year for their birthdays, that is what they ask her for.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Yes appt with neuro surgeon yesterday. Mass the sizeof US nickel on right side. Biopsy and night in ICU next friday. Also hazy area behind my forehead. No one sure of what that is. Neurologist appt today
> also more MRI s and CAT scan s of other parts of my body next week
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


I really hope that it is nothing major and that they can fix whatever is going on with medication and time. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Another cutie...welcome to the Tea Party, Simon...hope you get to see Seth and Luke and all the other Grandkids who visit here.



machriste said:


> Oh, my goodness! It worked. This is my grandson Simon in the garden with his trucks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He is so cute! 


machriste said:


> Oh, my goodness! It worked. This is my grandson Simon in the garden with his trucks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Still being worked out....I'll post a note here when I've talked to her DH to determine whether best to collect them at my house and then send them to where-ever he decides or to have them go directly to the rehab. Once plans are in place, then you can PM me if you're interested and I'll send you the details via PM...not sure I should be including addresses in the general Tea Party.

I'm sure the cards will do the world of good. Gerry is hoping that she'll feel good enough by tomorrow that he can log on to KP and read some of the postings to her. I'm sure she'll be happy to hear about everyone and will send her best regards.


nittergma said:


> I would like to send Jynx a card. Are the details still bein worked out?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That can be an adventure---find anything interesting? I'll bet you're exhausted.



nittergma said:


> I'm at the end of a very long day. Had fun sorting things out in the attic with my daughter.
> Good night all. nittergma


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> okay here is the link for the receipt for the apple baked oatmeal
> 
> http://www.annies-eats.com/2012/10/01/apple-cinnamon-baked-oatmeal/
> 
> Jeanette, let me know what you want me to bring and I will gladly make either one!


They all sound so yummy...your Mom gave a big thumbs up to your baked oatmeal so the apple sounds wonderful.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Simon is a little cutie. Some pretty handsome little guys in this group for sure.
Rookie, please include me for the card to jinx.
Thanks for the recipes.
Love the cakes, that looks like a lot of work to me.
Love the pictures, I agree there is just something about water. It is soothing for sure.
Hi and hugs to all. Starting to get tired.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good idea...remind me to take some group shots of our mini-tea party and send them to her with your card. She thoroughly enjoyed seeing the pictures from the Knit-a-Palooza and so wanted to be there.



Pup lover said:


> I will just bring mine if thats ok?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good night everyone, time to hit the hay before the witching hour and I turn into a pumpkin.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> While I was out and about today I took a couple of photos of Black River, near where I live.


Beautiful country, so green and clear, really nice place to be. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Traveling mercies for you Carol. Hope you have a good trip.


We made it! We are back in Ohio....safely. Last night as I was prepping for bed...the electricity went out....poof! So my plans for folding laundry & packing went "poof" too! 
:-D Oh well.....we finally made it out of town by 11 AM....My eyes got droopy very early, so DH (bless his heart!) took over driving at mile 22 (only 135 to go in IN). I slept all the way into Ohio! I drove the last 100 miles. We made it here....weird situation...found: garage door open, windows open, flashlight on, porch doors open, glasses full of water, bagels in the toaster oven,...are we in a twilight zone?. No one in sight! bizarre :hunf: :hunf: eventually our DS & DDIL drove up...they'd gone for some dinner. Anyway...all is fine.

Remember the stove saga? Electrician was here today to check out other issues with the connections....OMG...I can't tell you how LUCKY we have been. Pictures and examples of how dangerous our wiring is tell us we have been "blessed". Some of the wires just disintigrated into ash.....we've been having these small "fires".....for many years! Lesson? Check your wiring! Get it up to date! So....we have some big jobs ahead of us. Good grief,,,that's not the kind of drama we want.

Don't know what all hapened today...don't even know if the Kiwis won the Americas Cup....did they?
Tomorrow I'll be on and try to catch up. It's quiet tonight...lake is SO calm....some circkets are chirpping.....not much else happening.
Warm hugs to all....stay cozy, peaceful, and comforted. Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it's barely 8:30 pm here but I'm too pooped to think, keep starting to doze at the computer. Have a good night all, will see you in the morning. Hugs


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, waterfall shawl exquisite and my colors.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> How do you post a picture on our forum. I posted a picture on KP today. It was titled "What my Daughter Asked For" but don't know how to put it on here. Have read all but two pages and will post comments later. God Bless, Betty


As this is part of KP you do it the same way.

at the bottom of your post your will see 
ADD ATTACHMENT. click on it -- (make sure your picture is on your desk top) then click on choose file == and it will open a window -- make sure you name the window desk top. you scroll until you find the same number or name as the picture on your desk top, click on it and click on choose. A small window will open below your post

the picture number will show up right beside the small window. If you want a heading for the picture you can type it in the window. then click send -- DON'T click preview or you will have to start all over.

In the address window (which will show www.knittingparadise.com ) you will see where part of it turns blue-- that means the picture is being loaded.

Sometimes (if your picture is large) it will take a long time for it to load -- just wait.

Before I learned how to reduce the size (pixels) of my pictures, I used to turn away from the computer and do something else. It can take a long time.

If your camera is set to medium or small pictures it won't take it long.

If you have further problems pm me and i will give you my email address and you can send it to me if you know how and I will post it for you. Hope this helps.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

machriste said:


> Oh, my goodness! It worked. This is my grandson Simon in the garden with his trucks.


Cute little guy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What a picture you paint with your words....crickets and lake sounds...nice!!

So sorry to hear about your wiring--that could be quite a big job. We had our house re-wired when we moved in (friend of FIL was an electrician and we took full advantage of his skills!). Our house was built in the 1960's and was not up to code at the time of our purchase in late 70's so can only imagine yours.

Thank God for your good luck. I'll bet it was eerie walking into the place like that.



cmaliza said:


> We made it! We are back in Ohio....safely. Last night as I was prepping for bed...the electricity went out....poof! So my plans for folding laundry & packing went "poof" too!
> :-D Oh well.....we finally made it out of town by 11 AM....My eyes got droopy very early, so DH (bless his heart!) took over driving at mile 22 (only 135 to go in IN). I slept all the way into Ohio! I drove the last 100 miles. We made it here....weird situation...found: garage door open, windows open, flashlight on, porch doors open, glasses full of water, bagels in the toaster oven,...are we in a twilight zone?. No one in sight! bizarre :hunf: :hunf: eventually our DS & DDIL drove up...they'd gone for some dinner. Anyway...all is fine.
> 
> Remember the stove saga? Electrician was here today to check out other issues with the connections....OMG...I can't tell you how LUCKY we have been. Pictures and examples of how dangerous our wiring is tell us we have been "blessed". Some of the wires just disintigrated into ash.....we've been having these small "fires".....for many years! Lesson? Check your wiring! Get it up to date! So....we have some big jobs ahead of us. Good grief,,,that's not the kind of drama we want.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Still being worked out....I'll post a note here when I've talked to her DH to determine whether best to collect them at my house and then send them to where-ever he decides or to have them go directly to the rehab. Once plans are in place, then you can PM me if you're interested and I'll send you the details via PM...not sure I should be including addresses in the general Tea Party.
> 
> I'm sure the cards will do the world of good. Gerry is hoping that she'll feel good enough by tomorrow that he can log on to KP and read some of the postings to her. I'm sure she'll be happy to hear about everyone and will send her best regards.


Designer here:
I would recommend no addresses be put on the general forum or even the TP as any one can read the posts.

I find with the workshops I make up a word doc. or a Mac Text edit - and save it on my desk top t with my message on it and cut and paste it rather than type it out each time. Just put your message and your address in and cut and paste it to each person's pm, - I have never used the buddy list but I believe you can do that to a group but not sure.

Thanks for doing this for us.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night everyone, time to hit the hay before the witching hour and I turn into a pumpkin.


OH MY soooooo cute, thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Julie, I like this one as your avatar!! :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Carol, what a scarey deal with the wiring. It is so good you found this all out and can everything up to code and not worry.
I bet you were surprised when you walked I to the house!!!,


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Very cute young man! How old is he?


He was 2 at the end of April.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> He was 2 at the end of April.


He looks as if he is a tall boy.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning.
> There sure are some pretty things being made..one lady is making a cathedral stained glass window vest that is from the Unofficial Harry Potter edition of one of the knitting magazines. I think I'm going to have to find that magazine again and purchase it since there are so many fun designs in it. I'll try to get a pictures of the vest.


Would this be the vest picture we saw at the 2nd store we visited on our mini yarn-crawl in Chicago ? CArol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll be using something like that so I can just copy and paste...and I will copy and paste the PMs I receive also so that I have a record of those all in one place.



Designer1234 said:


> Designer here:
> I would recommend no addresses be put on the general forum or even the TP as any one can read the posts.
> 
> I find with the workshops I make up a word doc. or a Mac Text edit - and save it on my desk top t with my message on it and cut and paste it rather than type it out each time. Just put your message and your address in and cut and paste it to each person's pm, - I have never used the buddy list but I believe you can do that to a group but not sure.
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Spider said:


> Carol, what a scarey deal with the wiring. It is so good you found this all out and can everything up to code and not worry.
> I bet you were surprised when you walked I to the house!!!,


I can't even tell you.....SO weird! Yeah, we are glad to be getting a handle on all of this. My 2 bros are kinda' the "fly in the ointment"....they think they know all about electricity....myself and my SIL are on the same page....rewire NOW. The 2 bros think they know more about electricity than anyone else. Luckilky, we seem to have all "the kids" (my 2 kids plus niece & nephew) on our side - (action now). Follow-ups to follow....) :?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's it...she was explaining why the vest is rather short...it's due to how the pattern works up to the V of the V-neck. It's a gorgeous piece--she's being so meticulous with it too and doing each of the 3 pieces on a separate set of needles and going up on each to be sure all the pattern lines up. Can't wait to see it.



cmaliza said:


> Would this be the vest picture we saw at the 2nd store we visited on our mini yarn-crawl in Chicago ? CArol il/oh


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Have just caught up reading and I have had a rotten day, just feeling bummed out. Going to hit they hay as well. Check in tomorrow.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is an old word of possibly Scottish origin- which we first heard in the Hawkes Bay in 1956- and wondered what on earth they were talking about- so I don't believe it is current in Scotland- similar to how so many ancient French words are preserved in Canadian French. Bronwen is a perfectionist- far more so than her mother- like I would say I sew- but she is of Seamstress ability- she first sewed about 4 outfits for herself on my trusty Elna cuttting, sewing and fitting at the age of ten- I was bed-ridden with sciatica (Dr.s orders)


There is a lot of misconception about "Canadian French" not being proper French. In Canada, French is French and is from the French in France. Canada is bi-lingual --> English and French. Although not every Canadian speaks both English and French. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are wonderful too!!


Thank you! I'll have to tell her when next I speak with her! (probably on Sunday).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is what the free dictionary says about the word skite, and depending what country you are in, it means something different. Zoe
> 
> skite (Scotland)
> vb
> ...


Interesting- thanks Zoe!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

It has been a long week. Not sure I will get caught up. Only one more week of this second shift and then back to first shift. Fortunately I have a minivacation scheduled for the end of my first week back on days. I am excited to see Jeanette, Dawn and Carol during that time. Can't wait to catch up with them. Pontuf...Prayers for you for sure and of course for Jynx.

Dawn....your recipes sound delicious. So looking forward to seeing you again.

Julie....thinking of you and praying for peace and resolution in your life. 

I hope to get some catching up done on Saturday. Until then my work schedule remains hectic and demanding. Take care everyone and look for blessings in each new day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> He was 2 at the end of April.


and quite adorable


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sorry....hugs being sent that tomorrow is a better day.



gagesmom said:


> Have just caught up reading and I have had a rotten day, just feeling bummed out. Going to hit they hay as well. Check in tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hang in there...we'll be sure to pamper you when you get here...never mind that we're going to put you to work giving us some tutorials on mittens and cowls!!



pacer said:


> It has been a long week. Not sure I will get caught up. Only one more week of this second shift and then back to first shift. Fortunately I have a minivacation scheduled for the end of my first week back on days. I am excited to see Jeanette, Dawn and Carol during that time. Can't wait to catch up with them. Pontuf...Prayers for you for sure and of course for Jynx.
> 
> Dawn....your recipes sound delicious. So looking forward to seeing you again.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Julie, I like this one as your avatar!! :thumbup:


Me too :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> Charlotte,
> 
> Prayers for you. Glad you are getting medical help. Praying for positive outcomes.


Ditto... thinking of you. Take care


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What are you using for your Sumo Wrestlers? My Bronwen does marvels with fondant.
> 
> Like Thomas the tank engine for DGS
> 
> ...


They are fabulous! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Wow, that was quick...storm has blown over and out of here already - sheesh! I don't like lightening...don't know which is worse...the sheet lightening where the whole sky just blinks and blinks or the bolts! Glad it has blown over.
> 
> Almost had a casualty with the bread - lol! I went to pull out the top rack and remove the lid on my cast iron pot...that went well (450 degree oven, remember). When I was pushing the rack back in, apparently the loaf underneath on the pizza stone rose up a little more than anticipated and got caught on the rack above it. It pushed the bread off the pizza stone and when I pulled out that rack to try to retrieve it, I finished the job and the loaf got pushed back off the rack and ended up on the bottom of the oven. I had to lift the cast iron pot out of the oven, pull the top rack out, pull the bottom rack out farther and used my super big spatula to get underneath the bread!!! All is safely back in place again for the last 15 minutes of baking...although the loaf on the pizza stone isn't as pretty on top because of "the incident" but that's okay. Both crusts seem to be about the same...see what the last 15 minutes of baking now does to them both.
> 
> If my girlfriend would have been over visiting me, it would have been Lucy and Ethel in the kitchen...although I can do plenty of damage all on my own - LOL!


 :shock:  Glad you didnt burn yourself. I love Lucy and Ethel


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone last week on Thursday I gave blood for the first time and they were doing a raffle and I WON yay lol the picture is the stuff I won  hope you're all doing well. Well back to studying check in later


Woo Hoo! Good for you. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the latest update on Jynx. Things are progressing well - slowly, but well. She was moved from surgical ICU to an intermediate care room. She is experiencing some pain in her legs so doctors are being very cautious and not allowing any food or exercise until they know what's going on...they've scheduled a Doppler test and will know after that if she's had a blood clot form somewhere. She's trying to be upbeat, but really got down when she was reminded that she'd be going into rehab rather than going home right away. Those muscles need to heal and she'll need help getting in and out of bed and a chair until they're fully repaired. It's slow going, but barring any other complications, she will be gaining strength and be able to be back here with us.


Thanks for the update. I hope she continues to improve and get stronger. She has been through so much.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for the update for Jinx. she has really had a terrible time lately, hasn't she. Praying for a return to health.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> She has a lot of fun making the cakes. She recently made one fro a friend's birthday, they belong to a skeet shooting club. Here's a photo of the cake she made last week.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, hope you get some rest.
Pontuf healing energy your way.
Gagesmom hope you get some rest also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Spider said:


> Carol, what a scarey deal with the wiring. It is so good you found this all out and can everything up to code and not worry.
> I bet you were surprised when you walked I to the house!!!,


Ditto


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just wanted you to see what I posted today. This is what Angie asked me to make her. I hope she likes it. We will take it to the frame shop on one of her Doctors appointments.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Just lovely


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I am up late.cannot sleep so been catching up. Spent today stripping and washing everything on our bed and washing it good. Cooked Jims Chicken/yellow rice casserole and called it a day. One of those days where my plug has been pulled. Kaye puts me to shame with all she does. Tomorrow is going to be slow day for us. It is supposed to rain all day. I plan a pajama day. I plane to make the toe on my sock so I can make its mate. I would love to order another skein of this thread, but I dont know. Have been trying to order all my sizes and lengths of my circulars for socks.9, 11, and 12 I am going to order the bait container from Bass Pro Shop someone sent a picture of on the forum. It is perfect and is inexpensive. I order two of ea size so I can work on two socks at the same time and you really have use for all these lengths. Believe you me I have searched the web to get the best prices I can get of all of them
	TESSAPRAYERS GOING UP FOR YOUR SISTER IN RECOVERING FROM HER BREAST CANCER WITHOUT COMPLICATIONS AS WELL AS FOR THE FAMILY
	HEATHER/BWB.I AM SO SORRY ABOUT THE LOSST OF YOUR JOB. PRAYERS GOING UP FOR A NEW AND BETTER ONE TO OPEN UP
	SAXON LADY.YOUR SWEATER IS JUST BEAUTIFUL. GREAT JOB OF MAKING AND FINISHING IT
	CMZILLA.CAROL.I AM 5 ½ INCHES TALL AND HAVE A HARD TIME REACHING INTO MY TOP LOADER, BIG LOAD WASHER; THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL THE ADVICE OF POSTING PICTURES. I HAVE CUT AND PASTED IT TO FILE. BAD WIRING IS SCARY. IM HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM AT MY HOUSE AND IS FRIGHTENING
	MACHRISTIE/MARILYN.SO GLAD YOU SEE SOME IMPROVEMENT IN JACK. SURROUNDING HIM ; IN ANGEL WINDS AND CONTINUE WITH INTERCESSORY PRAYER. The little boy and girl are just adorable. Bet they were one of the highlights of the wedding
	SASSAFRASS d.thrilled you seem your normal sweet self. So glad you are feeling better.
	GOTTASTSCH/KATHY.Good to hear your bubbly voice again. Glad you are feeling better
	GAGESMOM/MELODYthrilled the house has sold and you dont have to rush to move. Take your time and find something you all will just love. So sorry you had a bum day
	GWEN..Your crusty bread looks yummy. Good Job!
	SHIRLEYlove your felted slippers and all the beautiful quilts you put up for us. You have created such beauty in your lifetime
	CARENSeth is adorable. He looks like he is ready to get into mischief
	CHARLOTTE.So glad you went to Dr. Not to worry. Prayer warriors have already begun to work on your behalf and have surrounded you in Angel Wings
	AZ/SANDI.So happy Alan is feeling some better. Praying he can avoid surgery with meds and diet. Loved his picture. He looked like a man having fun with his toy
	SPIDERHappy Anniversary! Continue to have faith God is going to suppy your DH with a new job and it will be more than you expected.
	JKNAPPA/JUNE.So sorry to hear of your Sisters FIL passing. Remembering the whole family in prayer. The little flower girl and ring bearer were adorable
	JULIEI have a Dyson red and gray vacuum and absolutely love it. I sucks up hair like you wouldnt believe. Hope when I come on here tomorrow everything will be peacefully resolved.

	POLEDRAHappy Birthday to your DH
	RAILYN/MARILYN.Prayers going up for your husbands hands. Diabetes can reak such havoc
	KEHINKLE/KATHY.Love your wristwarmers. You and Kays husb
	and stay safe out on the road
Goodnight my sweet friends.sweet dreams for you all..Be


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Just wanted you to see what I posted today. This is what Angie asked me to make her. I hope she likes it. We will take it to the frame shop on one of her Doctors appointments.


Wow! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Beautiful country, so green and clear, really nice place to be. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


My favorite time to get photos of this area is during the winter when the water is not quite frozen all the way.Early in the morning when the sun is just coming up everything glistens.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just wanted you to see what I posted today. This is what Angie asked me to make her. I hope she likes it. We will take it to the frame shop on one of her Doctors appointments.


How could she not like it, it's beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I perched the camera on the fridge- because it was about the height I needed- but you can't see exactly what the camera will shoot! The rest was luck- I usually blink and grimace.
> Thank you though for the kind words- Hugs for you!


Wow, you did great and you look so calm for just placing the camera and then trying to get in place and look calm. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just wanted you to see what I posted today. This is what Angie asked me to make her. I hope she likes it. We will take it to the frame shop on one of her Doctors appointments.


	CARENSeth is adorable. He looks like he is ready to get into mischief

That is lovely, I am sure she will like it.

Seth gets into mischief quite often, he knows when he is doing something he shouldn't.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> While I was out and about today I took a couple of photos of Black River, near where I live.


Beautiful Caren and yes, it does remind me of where I lived when I was living with my aunt. That was one glacial lake after the other and many were connected by rivers and surrounded by rocks and trees.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning Angora, You are up early today. I would have stayed in bed had I of known Chrissy wasn't needing a ride to the bus. 

The egg plant pizza receipt that I posted recently a big hit with Chrissy and Chris. They have already made them a second time. I left the sauce off one batch and put it on the second batch. They were gone either way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Just wanted you to see what I posted today. This is what Angie asked me to make her. I hope she likes it. We will take it to the frame shop on one of her Doctors appointments.


Just beautiful. I'm sure she will love it. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Beautiful Caren and yes, it does remind me of where I lived when I was living with my aunt. That was one glacial lake after the other and many were connected by rivers and surrounded by rocks and trees.


It is a beautiful area, think that is why I stay here. That and I can go across to Kingston and visit friends and family without having to travel far. I guess that sounds sort of funny as I fly half way round the world to visit friends. Strange how it doesn't seem far until one thinks about it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Angora, You are up early today. I would have stayed in bed had I of known Chrissy wasn't needing a ride to the bus.
> 
> The egg plant pizza receipt that I posted recently a big hit with Chrissy and Chris. They have already made them a second time. I left the sauce off one batch and put it on the second batch. They were gone either way.


I got up early to see if Julie had posted yet. I do hope she is ok.

The egg plant pizza looks fabulous. Great idea. I have lots of tomato sauce left over from last night too. Just enjoyed seeing your photos of the Black River. Had to search for them but thanks to others' remarks, at least I knew to search for them. Beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It is a beautiful area, think that is why I stay here. That and I can go across to Kingston and visit friends and family without having to travel far. I guess that sounds sort of funny as I fly half way round the world to visit friends. Strange how it doesn't seem far until one thinks about it.


Another aunt that I dearly love too used to have a cottage in Kingston. I probably have some nieces or nephews there. Big family and they are spread out all over now with younger relatives I have never even met.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah well, I will try to ignore my discontent for a while- I have a yen to go back to my castles!


I was thinking for just a minute that you wanted to go back to Scotland, but I see it is your avatar you are talking about. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom wrote:
Have just caught up reading and I have had a rotten day, just feeling bummed out. Going to hit they hay as well. Check in tomorrow.



RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry....hugs being sent that tomorrow is a better day.


Let me second that. So sorry it was a rotten day. Hope today will be much better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> We made it! We are back in Ohio....safely. Last night as I was prepping for bed...the electricity went out....poof! So my plans for folding laundry & packing went "poof" too!
> :-D Oh well.....we finally made it out of town by 11 AM....My eyes got droopy very early, so DH (bless his heart!) took over driving at mile 22 (only 135 to go in IN). I slept all the way into Ohio! I drove the last 100 miles. We made it here....weird situation...found: garage door open, windows open, flashlight on, porch doors open, glasses full of water, bagels in the toaster oven,...are we in a twilight zone?. No one in sight! bizarre :hunf: :hunf: eventually our DS & DDIL drove up...they'd gone for some dinner. Anyway...all is fine.
> 
> Remember the stove saga? Electrician was here today to check out other issues with the connections....OMG...I can't tell you how LUCKY we have been. Pictures and examples of how dangerous our wiring is tell us we have been "blessed". Some of the wires just disintigrated into ash.....we've been having these small "fires".....for many years! Lesson? Check your wiring! Get it up to date! So....we have some big jobs ahead of us. Good grief,,,that's not the kind of drama we want.
> ...


Carol, so glad you are safely home but what a welcome with the garage door open, etc. Glad it was DS and DDIL.

Thank goodness nothing ever happened with a fire at the house considering there were small electrical fires. Thankfully you are now warned and it can be taken care of. Scary thing to think of. Good warning for all of us.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend,
Just coming up to the blue hour; The best time if you want a great photo of the moon I am told. 
The house seems so quiet with both teens still not up and ready to go out the door. 

Today's coffee, is just pure unchanged coffee straight form the pot. 

Have to keep with my Doctor Who theme which I seem to be stuck in for some reason.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It is a beautiful area, think that is why I stay here. That and I can go across to Kingston and visit friends and family without having to travel far. I guess that sounds sort of funny as I fly half way round the world to visit friends. Strange how it doesn't seem far until one thinks about it.


It is funny isn't it. When I'm traveling I sometimes think I could do this all the time but when I get home I just want to be where I am. I do wish I could get back over to France, Germany and Austria to see friends though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend,
> Just coming up to the blue hour; The best time if you want a great photo of the moon I am told.
> The house seems so quiet with both teens still not up and ready to go out the door.
> 
> ...


The peace is nice isn't it. Oh yes, I need to go get some coffee and join you. Love the hidden Angel.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I missed the picture of Seth.  Will go looking.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I got up early to see if Julie had posted yet. I do hope she is ok.
> 
> The egg plant pizza looks fabulous. Great idea. I have lots of tomato sauce left over from last night too. Just enjoyed seeing your photos of the Black River. Had to search for them but thanks to others' remarks, at least I knew to search for them. Beautiful.


Another aunt that I dearly love too used to have a cottage in Kingston. I probably have some nieces or nephews there. Big family and they are spread out all over now with younger relatives I have never even met.

Chrissy gave me the idea and the next day a friend sent me the link that I posted. I am going to try it with some of my zucchini/courgette as well. Love pizza crust just isn't so good for me and if I can have it virtually carb free I'm happy. It is a bit soggy but the taste makes up for it.

I have cousins I've never met, no doubt. I have nieces and nephews I've not met except for online, with family so far apart it is hard to keep up with them all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> It is funny isn't it. When I'm traveling I sometimes think I could do this all the time but when I get home I just want to be where I am. I do wish I could get back over to France, Germany and Austria to see friends though.


The peace is nice isn't it. Oh yes, I need to go get some coffee and join you. Love the hidden Angel.

I do that sometimes. I think the only place I could have stayed was when I was in London, just felt so comfortable there. I'd love to go back to Venice one day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I missed the picture of Seth.  Will go looking.


Not sure which page it is on, might be in the first half of KTP before it was split. This will take you to his battle scars and the page before it is the other photo.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-199959-87.html#3974892


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The sky just a bit ago. Can see the moon peeking through the trees, I waited too long to get it above them. The sun just thinking about rising. Looks over cast out there at the moment.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> While I was out and about today I took a couple of photos of Black River, near where I live.


Beautiful....please take more pictures in a week or so...I know by then, the colors will be fantastic!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I wondered how many would catch it, June got it right away. Hope I didnt offend you June!


Not at all, my dear!!! All laughs and even smiles are appreciated!! LOL! And the sad part is with my dr's receptionist, you were very probably right!!! I've had to call the office manager about her in the past.
Well, he did change one of my medications....it will cost me twice as much!! Always a fly in the ointment!! But I'll fill it now and talk to my dr. when I go for my next appt. the end of OCt.!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Beautiful....please take more pictures in a week or so...I know by then, the colors will be fantastic!!
> JuneK


I will I have another sight that I have to post the leaves changing in exchange for photos from Brazil and across the pond. :-D :-D 
By next week I hope to have found the charger for my camera and be able to get some really good photos.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

machriste said:


> Oh, my goodness! It worked. This is my grandson Simon in the garden with his trucks.


He's a real cutie...so glad it worked!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Go get 'em June...you gotta keep them on their toes sometimes and this is most certainly one of those times.


Well, I didn't really have to get 'nasty'. His receptionist was apologetic about it taking so long. Guess she knew I'd reported her slackness to the office manager before and I'm not above doing it again. I have to make a real effort to be harsh and I'm glad it didn't come to that.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Not sure which page it is on, might be in the first half of KTP before it was split. This will take you to his battle scars and the page before it is the other photo.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-199959-87.html#3974892


Oh, priceless. Hmmmmm wonder where he gets it from. You or Dreamweaver??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Have just caught up reading and I have had a rotten day, just feeling bummed out. Going to hit they hay as well. Check in tomorrow.


Oh, my dear, I'm so sorry you've had a rotten day. Here's wishing for a blessed day for you tomorrow...or probably today, since it's Fri. am.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The sky just a bit ago. Can see the moon peeking through the trees, I waited too long to get it above them. The sun just thinking about rising. Looks over cast out there at the moment.


Beautiful. My photos aren't pulling up yet. Battery must be low on the camera but I do have my coffee and have been joining you. Fun to share our morning with each other even though the miles are between us.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just wanted you to see what I posted today. This is what Angie asked me to make her. I hope she likes it. We will take it to the frame shop on one of her Doctors appointments.


Beautiful...you do wonderful work!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Check out this page lots of good receipts, for those that need gluten free it is great. I am going to make the Peanut Butter Balls using an alternative nut butter due to peanut allergies.

http://www.mammasglutenfreerecipes.com/recipes/peanut-butter-balls.html#.UjwroBY5g6F


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Morning June!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Beautiful. My photos aren't pulling up yet. Battery must be low on the camera but I do have my coffee and have been joining you. Fun to share our morning with each other even though the miles are between us.


It is fun sharing the morning. I am being very lazy this morning haven't even thought of food yet. Chrissy has made oatmeal pancakes, fresh fruit, maple syrup and coffee. Not sure how she makes her pancakes other then she uses the magic bullet. 
My phone takes a long time to download the photos when the battery is low.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Another aunt that I dearly love too used to have a cottage in Kingston. I probably have some nieces or nephews there. Big family and they are spread out all over now with younger relatives I have never even met.
> 
> Chrissy gave me the idea and the next day a friend sent me the link that I posted. I am going to try it with some of my zucchini/courgette as well. Love pizza crust just isn't so good for me and if I can have it virtually carb free I'm happy. It is a bit soggy but the taste makes up for it.
> 
> I have cousins I've never met, no doubt. I have nieces and nephews I've not met except for online, with family so far apart it is hard to keep up with them all.


Exactly. My family goes from Canada to Florida and Texas and in between. Watching Revolution program that Gwenie mentioned and it says that 10% of Americans can trace their roots to the Mayflower. Quite amazing really. I know I'm not in that 10% but found it fascinating.

Was just looking outside at the sunrise and the mist. Will see if I can find the cord to download a few photos that won't do it justice, for sure.

Ok, finally got the photos. You can't see the mist as much as I wanted but here goes. You can see my compost container R side of the photo. It is bursting at the seams. If we don't empty it soon it will be coming out the cracks. We just keep putting veggie scraps in and it keeps turning them into soil So amazing.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The sky just a bit ago. Can see the moon peeking through the trees, I waited too long to get it above them. The sun just thinking about rising. Looks over cast out there at the moment.


I've always loved early morning before everyone else in the house was up and stirring. When my children were in school, I'd be up early and usually made them cookies for their school lunches. You can get a lot done when they're still asleep!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Morning June!


Morniing, my dear!!! I see a few of us are early risers!! Usually before 5 am, I'm ready to be out of bed....you'd think I had a job to go to!! LOL!!! Love retirement...
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Check out this page lots of good receipts, for those that need gluten free it is great. I am going to make the Peanut Butter Balls using an alternative nut butter due to peanut allergies.
> 
> http://www.mammasglutenfreerecipes.com/recipes/peanut-butter-balls.html#.UjwroBY5g6F


I just made oatmeal cookies with no salt, oil or flour. They use peanut butter but all I had was crunchy almond butter, oil needed was in that. Am going to be trying brownies made with black beans. Can you imagine? So far all the recipes have been good. From the book Forks Over Knives. I'll let you know how the brownies turn out when I finally get all the ingredients. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Exactly. My family goes from Canada to Florida and Texas and in between. Watching Revolution program that Gwenie mentioned and it says that 10% of Americans can trace their roots to the Mayflower. Quite amazing really. I know I'm not in that 10% but found it fascinating.
> 
> Was just looking outside at the sunrise and the mist. Will see if I can find the cord to download a few photos that won't do it justice, for sure.
> 
> Ok, finally got the photos. You can't see the mist as much as I wanted but here goes.


Your pictures are beautiful....I love the ground fog (mist).. makes everything look so mysterious.
Well, my mother's family beat those Johnnie-come-lately's on the Mayflower by almost 20 years!!! LOL!
New England had such great press over the years that a few people forget Jamestown, VA was here about 15 yrs before the Puritans/Pilgrims!!
Thanks for your early morning beauty!!!
juneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Your pictures are beautiful....I love the ground fog (mist).. makes everything look so mysterious.
> Well, my mother's family beat those Johnnie-come-lately's on the Mayflower by almost 20 years!!! LOL!
> New England had such great press over the years that a few people forget Jamestown, VA was here about 15 yrs before the Puritans/Pilgrims!!
> Thanks for your early morning beauty!!!
> juneK


June, that was in the story Revolution too. How amazing. You are the first person I have met (at least that I know of) who can trace their ancestors back to Jamestown, VA. If I am remembering correctly, this group had more success surviving? Now that I know someone with these roots it will take on even more meaning!!!! Thank you so much for sharing that. You are so right. I'm going to watch that part again. I absolutely remember it and it was emphasized just as much in the series. Being further south they were more successful. How fascinating. It must be something to be able to trace your history back to something so important. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Exactly. My family goes from Canada to Florida and Texas and in between. Watching Revolution program that Gwenie mentioned and it says that 10% of Americans can trace their roots to the Mayflower. Quite amazing really. I know I'm not in that 10% but found it fascinating.
> 
> Was just looking outside at the sunrise and the mist. Will see if I can find the cord to download a few photos that won't do it justice, for sure.
> 
> Ok, finally got the photos. You can't see the mist as much as I wanted but here goes. You can see my compost container R side of the photo. It is bursting at the seams. If we don't empty it soon it will be coming out the cracks. We just keep putting veggie scraps in and it keeps turning them into soil So amazing.


My family is all over the states and Canada as well. Not sure how far they can trace their roots, just that is is pretty far back. Should ask my cousin she has been keeping things updated, I think.

Love your photos. You can just see the mist along the ground. The sunrise is lovely las well. I love this time of day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn;t make it on this morning as I was making birthday cakes and chatting over a lazy breakfast with Pam.

Hope everyone is doing ok and sending lots of hugs all round.

Photos for Friday .......


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've always loved early morning before everyone else in the house was up and stirring. When my children were in school, I'd be up early and usually made them cookies for their school lunches. You can get a lot done when they're still asleep!
> JuneK


The older bunch were spoiled I'd get up light the wood stove, make cinnamon rolls and put bacon on to cook. The wood stove was my slow cooker as well. Would put the meal into it and put it up on top of bricks,leave it on the stove all day. The best smell ever. Mornings were my time to play with new receipts or knit make cards what ever.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh, priceless. Hmmmmm wonder where he gets it from. You or Dreamweaver??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL Possibly a little of both, he has heard the stories from on here. I have been reading the tea party to him from the start. Even before I officially joined. His favorite parts were the race related egg cosies and napkin rings. He checked every week to see what was new. Some of those I have made over many a time. Most of his have had motor cycles attached even if the pattern didn't call for it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn;t make it on this morning as I was making birthday cakes and chatting over a lazy breakfast with Pam.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and sending lots of hugs all round.
> 
> Photos for Friday .......


Love the purple boots!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The older bunch were spoiled I'd get up light the wood stove, make cinnamon rolls and put bacon on to cook. The wood stove was my slow cooker as well. Would put the meal into it and put it up on top of bricks,leave it on the stove all day. The best smell ever. Mornings were my time to play with new receipts or knit make cards what ever.


Sounds like a little bit of Heaven. Your children were very, very lucky. Not very many people know how to cook with a wood stove. :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn;t make it on this morning as I was making birthday cakes and chatting over a lazy breakfast with Pam.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and sending lots of hugs all round.
> 
> Photos for Friday .......


My mother would get these cobwebs on her pines and it was a huge fat worm!

Pontuf


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I just made oatmeal cookies with no salt, oil or flour. They use peanut butter but all I had was crunchy almond butter, oil needed was in that. Am going to be trying brownies made with black beans. Can you imagine? So far all the recipes have been good. From the book Forks Over Knives. I'll let you know how the brownies turn out when I finally get all the ingredients. :thumbup:


Elishia made black bean brownies a few years back they were pretty good. I used to have a receipt for chic pea chocolate cake, it was delish. Please do let us know and post the receipt too if possible.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> LOL Possibly a little of both, he has heard the stories from on here. I have been reading the tea party to him from the start. Even before I officially joined. His favorite parts were the race related egg cosies and napkin rings. He checked every week to see what was new. Some of those I have made over many a time. Most of his have had motor cycles attached even if the pattern didn't call for it.


Awwwww. He will have so many wonderful memories as you keep them alive for him and he can look back with photos and your stories.

The toy parrot in this photo is one I bought years back for the grandchildren and has quite a history. I was upstairs alone and when I walked along the upper walk way and heard this strange voice say Helllllllooooo. Scared me half to death. Found out it was the parrot downstairs and the children had left it turned on. When you walk by it, it is activated and speaks. I was pretty far away, but apparently not far enough. Well last night I heard DH laughing in the basement where he was working out and wondered what was going on. He came up and told me he couldn't find it but the parrot was talking to him. Had him go back down and track the guy down and turn him off. Here he is, so proud of his ability to scare the pants off anyone in the middle of the night.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> My mother would get these cobwebs on her pines and it was a huge fat worm!
> 
> Pontuf


Wow, that's is a surprise. I expected a spider. Now I will have to take another look at those webs. I have pines too. The webs are so beautiful with the dew and the sparkles.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn;t make it on this morning as I was making birthday cakes and chatting over a lazy breakfast with Pam.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and sending lots of hugs all round.
> 
> Photos for Friday .......


Good afternoon. sounds like a fun way to spend the morning. 
I love your new boots awesome for sure. Love the cobwebs. they seem to be every where this time of year or maybe just more visible.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Elishia made black bean brownies a few years back they were pretty good. I used to have a receipt for chic pea chocolate cake, it was delish. Please do let us know and post the receipt too if possible.


  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's beautiful!



Bulldog said:


> Just wanted you to see what I posted today. This is what Angie asked me to make her. I hope she likes it. We will take it to the frame shop on one of her Doctors appointments.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Love the boots!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sounds like a little bit of Heaven. Your children were very, very lucky. Not very many people know how to cook with a wood stove. :thumbup:


I learned to bake bread in a wood oven. Mum tried to teach me with a regular oven to no avail.  when we moved to Huntsville, Ont. All we had was wood, it just seemed to click. I can also learned how to make cookies on top of the stove using my iron fry pan, that was out of necessity as a single mum and no money. I have not done that in years.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Just wanted you to see what I posted today. This is what Angie asked me to make her. I hope she likes it. We will take it to the frame shop on one of her Doctors appointments.


Beautiful work Bulldog!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> My favorite time to get photos of this area is during the winter when the water is not quite frozen all the way.Early in the morning when the sun is just coming up everything glistens.


Looking forward to the photos, :-D


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Angora, You are up early today. I would have stayed in bed had I of known Chrissy wasn't needing a ride to the bus.
> 
> The egg plant pizza receipt that I posted recently a big hit with Chrissy and Chris. They have already made them a second time. I left the sauce off one batch and put it on the second batch. They were gone either way.


Yummy!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cinnamon rolls with bacon on top is still one of my all time favorite sweet and salty combos!! I'm a morning person too, but like the quiet activity of KP, Pinterest, online banking, etc. Then, once I have my shower, I get moving to do housework, baking, cooking, etc. Then I do my crafts in the afternoon and evening. Makes the days go by so quickly...don't know how I ever found time to have a full-time job outside of the home.



NanaCaren said:


> The older bunch were spoiled I'd get up light the wood stove, make cinnamon rolls and put bacon on to cook. The wood stove was my slow cooker as well. Would put the meal into it and put it up on top of bricks,leave it on the stove all day. The best smell ever. Mornings were my time to play with new receipts or knit make cards what ever.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Angora, You are up early today. I would have stayed in bed had I of known Chrissy wasn't needing a ride to the bus.
> 
> The egg plant pizza receipt that I posted recently a big hit with Chrissy and Chris. They have already made them a second time. I left the sauce off one batch and put it on the second batch. They were gone either way.


Yummy,


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The peace is nice isn't it. Oh yes, I need to go get some coffee and join you. Love the hidden Angel.
> 
> I do that sometimes. I think the only place I could have stayed was when I was in London, just felt so comfortable there. I'd love to go back to Venice one day.


Venice is a place I would like to see again also. Belgium is another nit enough time there at all. Would like to try new places also though Scottland and Ireland would be beautiful I bet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love it....our DGS has some puzzles that when you pick up the animal piece, it makes the sound of that animal. He's gotten bored with them and they sit on the bottom of the books basket--but if they get jostled and a piece comes loose, you can hear the sounds of the animal -- very weird to hear a frog croaking.

I see the wheat grass on your counter---I need to look up doing some wheat grass morning juice. Do you just snip off the grass and put it in the blender with the other ingredients?



Angora1 said:


> Awwwww. He will have so many wonderful memories as you keep them alive for him and he can look back with photos and your stories.
> 
> The toy parrot in this photo is one I bought years back for the grandchildren and has quite a history. I was upstairs alone and when I walked along the upper walk way and heard this strange voice say Helllllllooooo. Scared me half to death. Found out it was the parrot downstairs and the children had left it turned on. When you walk by it, it is activated and speaks. I was pretty far away, but apparently not far enough. Well last night I heard DH laughing in the basement where he was working out and wondered what was going on. He came up and told me he couldn't find it but the parrot was talking to him. Had him go back down and track the guy down and turn him off. Here he is, so proud of his ability to scare the pants off anyone in the middle of the night.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I learned to bake bread in a wood oven. Mum tried to teach me with a regular oven to no avail.  when we moved to Huntsville, Ont. All we had was wood, it just seemed to click. I can also learned how to make cookies on top of the stove using my iron fry pan, that was out of necessity as a single mum and no money. I have not done that in years.


Wow, even on top of the stove in your iron fry pan. Amazing. I was in Huntsville once when my aunt and uncle moved there from West Guilford. We probably talked about that before? Too much time has gone by to remember if we discussed Huntsville or not.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend,
> Just coming up to the blue hour; The best time if you want a great photo of the moon I am told.
> The house seems so quiet with both teens still not up and ready to go out the door.
> 
> ...


The best kind of coffee, I like mind black,


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Not at all, my dear!!! All laughs and even smiles are appreciated!! LOL! And the sad part is with my dr's receptionist, you were very probably right!!! I've had to call the office manager about her in the past.
> Well, he did change one of my medications....it will cost me twice as much!! Always a fly in the ointment!! But I'll fill it now and talk to my dr. when I go for my next appt. the end of OCt.!
> JuneK


Glad that you got a different med that wont have that side effect, sorry it's going to cost so much more. They always seem to get us one way or another dont they?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi---love the boots and can't wait to see a picture of the cake. 

I've only made one decorated cake - it's of a swimming pool for my DD's birthday when she was in H.S. and on the swim team. It was a fun project that we all did together. I'll try to find a picture to post.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Time for some coffee and start tracking the flight out for DS -- it might be delayed due to the storms from yesterday and forecast for today. I found a site that sends updates to my email which I can just pull off the iPhone...love these techy things.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love it....our DGS has some puzzles that when you pick up the animal piece, it makes the sound of that animal. He's gotten bored with them and they sit on the bottom of the books basket--but if they get jostled and a piece comes loose, you can hear the sounds of the animal -- very weird to hear a frog croaking.
> 
> I see the wheat grass on your counter---I need to look up doing some wheat grass morning juice. Do you just snip off the grass and put it in the blender with the other ingredients?


That is too funny with the animal noises. Hmmmmm, how did that frog get into the house. Of course I thought I had some crazy person in the house saying hello in that strange voice. A real nut case and I would never be heard from again. Used up a lifetime of adrenaline. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I juice the wheatgrass. I have actually acquired a taste for it and now love it. Drink a glass of water after. I found that the new sprouts coming up are quite chewable and great in salads before they turn to the grassy blades. Doesn't hurt the growth to cut it then either. I have blended it too and that works fine with a liquid.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Awwwww. He will have so many wonderful memories as you keep them alive for him and he can look back with photos and your stories.
> 
> The toy parrot in this photo is one I bought years back for the grandchildren and has quite a history. I was upstairs alone and when I walked along the upper walk way and heard this strange voice say Helllllllooooo. Scared me half to death. Found out it was the parrot downstairs and the children had left it turned on. When you walk by it, it is activated and speaks. I was pretty far away, but apparently not far enough. Well last night I heard DH laughing in the basement where he was working out and wondered what was going on. He came up and told me he couldn't find it but the parrot was talking to him. Had him go back down and track the guy down and turn him off. Here he is, so proud of his ability to scare the pants off anyone in the middle of the night.


Love the parrot, I can imagine it must have scared you. I t would me even if I knew it was on and was silent for a time.

He asks questions all the time, Grant was like that. I have to read out loud if Seth is hear lots of times he will answer if someone asks a question. He will ask someone's name until he has the name with the avatar.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn;t make it on this morning as I was making birthday cakes and chatting over a lazy breakfast with Pam.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and sending lots of hugs all round.
> 
> Photos for Friday .......


Love the boots, and the glistening webs


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The sky just a bit ago. Can see the moon peeking through the trees, I waited too long to get it above them. The sun just thinking about rising. Looks over cast out there at the moment.


Beautiful, both photos are calming. nice way to have coffee. thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Looking forward to the photos, :-D


Me too, :roll: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Time for some coffee and start tracking the flight out for DS -- it might be delayed due to the storms from yesterday and forecast for today. I found a site that sends updates to my email which I can just pull off the iPhone...love these techy things.


Hope all goes well with the flight an no delays for your son. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning Puplover, Patches, Angora, Rookie, Caren, June,Kaye


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cinnamon rolls with bacon on top is still one of my all time favorite sweet and salty combos!! I'm a morning person too, but like the quiet activity of KP, Pinterest, online banking, etc. Then, once I have my shower, I get moving to do housework, baking, cooking, etc. Then I do my crafts in the afternoon and evening. Makes the days go by so quickly...don't know how I ever found time to have a full-time job outside of the home.


Isn't that the truth!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning Puplover, Patches, Angora, Rookie, Caren, June.


Morning. Hope this is going to be a GREAT Day for you.  Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just wanted you to see what I posted today. This is what Angie asked me to make her. I hope she likes it. We will take it to the frame shop on one of her Doctors appointments.


Absolutely Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> June, that was in the story Revolution too. How amazing. You are the first person I have met (at least that I know of) who can trace their ancestors back to Jamestown, VA. If I am remembering correctly, this group had more success surviving? Now that I know someone with these roots it will take on even more meaning!!!! Thank you so much for sharing that. You are so right. I'm going to watch that part again. I absolutely remember it and it was emphasized just as much in the series. Being further south they were more successful. How fascinating. It must be something to be able to trace your history back to something so important. :thumbup:


The Jamestown colony was a commercial enterprise. They almost didn't survive...the dying years almost wiped out the colony....just as the few remaining colonists were already a few miles down the river trying to go back to England, they met a supply ship. They turned around and went back. It was a mystery for years as to why those years were so difficult until they finally discovered that North America suffered through a terrible drought for years right before and during the Jamestown years. Plus the island where they settled was not the best area....low plagued by mosquitoes, etc. 
For years, historians thought the James River had covered all of the land the original fort was on. But back in the '90's a persistent archaelogist started digging and found that most of it is still on land. They've made some amazing discoveries.
Sorry, another book...but history is one of my favorite subjects. If you Google Jamestown, VA, you will find their website if you're interested in learning more.
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Me too. It should be it's Friday 


Angora1 said:


> Morning. Hope this is going to be a GREAT Day for you.  Hugs


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Awwwww. He will have so many wonderful memories as you keep them alive for him and he can look back with photos and your stories.
> 
> The toy parrot in this photo is one I bought years back for the grandchildren and has quite a history. I was upstairs alone and when I walked along the upper walk way and heard this strange voice say Helllllllooooo. Scared me half to death. Found out it was the parrot downstairs and the children had left it turned on. When you walk by it, it is activated and speaks. I was pretty far away, but apparently not far enough. Well last night I heard DH laughing in the basement where he was working out and wondered what was going on. He came up and told me he couldn't find it but the parrot was talking to him. Had him go back down and track the guy down and turn him off. Here he is, so proud of his ability to scare the pants off anyone in the middle of the night.


Nice Parrott, however LOVE your kitchen and the screen with the pictures!! How neat to be able to see all those at once. Is it that way on both sides or just one?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My favorite time to get photos of this area is during the winter when the water is not quite frozen all the way.Early in the morning when the sun is just coming up everything glistens.


I agree, best photo's at those times.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I think I hear DH stirring so I will be off here soon. Want to brush my teeth and hair. LOL So nice having a cuppa' with all of you this morning!!!! Hugs to you and all who join in later. Purple, enjoy wearing those fabulous looking boots. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Angora, You are up early today. I would have stayed in bed had I of known Chrissy wasn't needing a ride to the bus.
> 
> The egg plant pizza receipt that I posted recently a big hit with Chrissy and Chris. They have already made them a second time. I left the sauce off one batch and put it on the second batch. They were gone either way.


Those look so good. We got some eggplant at the farmers market and DH had said he wanted to try eggplant parmesan, so we are goingto make that tonight, I've never made it but DSM has made it several times.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Nice Parrott, however LOVE your kitchen and the screen with the pictures!! How neat to be able to see all those at once. Is it that way on both sides or just one?


Hi Dawn, just one side but I have two of them. One on each side of the patio doors. They were my mother's but every time she declutters I get her things. My sister's homes are much more organized. I was going to use them for the grandchildren but I didn't have the heart to take all the meaningful photos out.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cinnamon rolls with bacon on top is still one of my all time favorite sweet and salty combos!! I'm a morning person too, but like the quiet activity of KP, Pinterest, online banking, etc. Then, once I have my shower, I get moving to do housework, baking, cooking, etc. Then I do my crafts in the afternoon and evening. Makes the days go by so quickly...don't know how I ever found time to have a full-time job outside of the home.


I have become lazy since I don't work outside of the house often. Bacon goes with just about any thing. I love the sweet salty a lot of times now I will pair the bacon with fresh fruits to get the sweet salty fix.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My family is all over the states and Canada as well. Not sure how far they can trace their roots, just that is is pretty far back. Should ask my cousin she has been keeping things updated, I think.
> 
> Love your photos. You can just see the mist along the ground. The sunrise is lovely las well. I love this time of day.


Most of my mother's maternal ancestors seemed to settle in where they were. In England they were in Kent and stayed there. When they came to Virginia in 1607, they pretty much 'nested' here....a few ventured farther away but only in recent years.
My daughter has a very keen interest in genealogy and has traced the family back for ages. Glad she's persistent. I enjoy reading what she's found but I have no desire to do the hunting myself. As I've mentioned before, I'm lazy as a slug!! LOL!
JUneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning Puplover, Patches, Angora, Rookie, Caren, June,Kaye


Good morning Gagesmom! Hope that today is a better day for you :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> The Jamestown colony was a commercial enterprise. They almost didn't survive...the dying years almost wiped out the colony....just as the few remaining colonists were already a few miles down the river trying to go back to England, they met a supply ship. They turned around and went back. It was a mystery for years as to why those years were so difficult until they finally discovered that North America suffered through a terrible drought for years right before and during the Jamestown years. Plus the island where they settled was not the best area....low plagued by mosquitoes, etc.
> For years, historians thought the James River had covered all of the land the original fort was on. But back in the '90's a persistent archaelogist started digging and found that most of it is still on land. They've made some amazing discoveries.
> Sorry, another book...but history is one of my favorite subjects. If you Google Jamestown, VA, you will find their website if you're interested in learning more.
> JuneK


Thank you June. I will do that and I am going to rewatch that section in the documentary too. :wink:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Dawn. I just got down yesterday but I think today will be a good day.


Pup lover said:


> Good morning Gagesmom! Hope that today is a better day for you :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Poledra...Morning!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn;t make it on this morning as I was making birthday cakes and chatting over a lazy breakfast with Pam.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and sending lots of hugs all round.
> 
> Photos for Friday .......


I absolutely love your sexy, purple boots!! And the cobwebs are fantastic. Enjoy visiting with Miss Pam!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Dawn. I just got down yesterday but I think today will be a good day.


We all have those days and you have a lot going on right now. At least you allowed yourself to feel your feelings, which is important. By the way, love what is written under your posts.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> My mother would get these cobwebs on her pines and it was a huge fat worm!
> 
> Pontuf


How are you this morning, Charlote!? 
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Hi Dawn, just one side but I have two of them. One on each side of the patio doors. They were my mother's but every time she declutters I get her things. My sister's homes are much more organized. I was going to use them for the grandchildren but I didn't have the heart to take all the meaningful photos out.


I understand, my mom and my DMIL give us everything they are cleaning out some we keep some not. Keeping the older pictures would be my choice too. Have a great day mom of my heart!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Venice is a place I would like to see again also. Belgium is another nit enough time there at all. Would like to try new places also though Scottland and Ireland would be beautiful I bet.


I have neer been to Belgium but would like to one day. Scotland is definitely on my list of will see places. I met a lovely couple from Ireland last year on my Mediterranean Cruise, would like to go see them.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Awwwww. He will have so many wonderful memories as you keep them alive for him and he can look back with photos and your stories.
> 
> The toy parrot in this photo is one I bought years back for the grandchildren and has quite a history. I was upstairs alone and when I walked along the upper walk way and heard this strange voice say Helllllllooooo. Scared me half to death. Found out it was the parrot downstairs and the children had left it turned on. When you walk by it, it is activated and speaks. I was pretty far away, but apparently not far enough. Well last night I heard DH laughing in the basement where he was working out and wondered what was going on. He came up and told me he couldn't find it but the parrot was talking to him. Had him go back down and track the guy down and turn him off. Here he is, so proud of his ability to scare the pants off anyone in the middle of the night.


WOW!! He sure is lifelike...That would be scary to hear a voice when you knew no one was around.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning...hope today is a better day.



gagesmom said:


> Good morning Puplover, Patches, Angora, Rookie, Caren, June,Kaye


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> My mother would get these cobwebs on her pines and it was a huge fat worm!
> 
> Pontuf


Morning Charlotte, hope you slept well and feel refreshed. What's the weather like out your way?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Exactly. My family goes from Canada to Florida and Texas and in between. Watching Revolution program that Gwenie mentioned and it says that 10% of Americans can trace their roots to the Mayflower. Quite amazing really. I know I'm not in that 10% but found it fascinating.
> 
> Was just looking outside at the sunrise and the mist. Will see if I can find the cord to download a few photos that won't do it justice, for sure.
> 
> Ok, finally got the photos. You can't see the mist as much as I wanted but here goes. You can see my compost container R side of the photo. It is bursting at the seams. If we don't empty it soon it will be coming out the cracks. We just keep putting veggie scraps in and it keeps turning them into soil So amazing.


Great pictures. It looks so nice and peaceful there also. I need to get a compost container, this is the first time in several years we've not had one, as we haven't set one up since moving here and it's driving me crazy to not have it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn;t make it on this morning as I was making birthday cakes and chatting over a lazy breakfast with Pam.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and sending lots of hugs all round.
> 
> Photos for Friday .......


Oh Purple, I LOVE those boots!!!!! The cobwebs too, but oh those boots!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Exactly. My family goes from Canada to Florida and Texas and in between. Watching Revolution program that Gwenie mentioned and it says that 10% of Americans can trace their roots to the Mayflower. Quite amazing really. I know I'm not in that 10% but found it fascinating.
> 
> Was just looking outside at the sunrise and the mist. Will see if I can find the cord to download a few photos that won't do it justice, for sure.
> 
> Ok, finally got the photos. You can't see the mist as much as I wanted but here goes. You can see my compost container R side of the photo. It is bursting at the seams. If we don't empty it soon it will be coming out the cracks. We just keep putting veggie scraps in and it keeps turning them into soil So amazing.


Just lovely, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Glad that you got a different med that wont have that side effect, sorry it's going to cost so much more. They always seem to get us one way or another dont they?


So true and we can't do without them!!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Dawn. I just got down yesterday but I think today will be a good day.


Getting down is to be expected and you have your own feelings that you do need to acknowledge and deal with. You cant ignore yourself while trying to help DH and Gage. We are all here for you to help you through! Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, even on top of the stove in your iron fry pan. Amazing. I was in Huntsville once when my aunt and uncle moved there from West Guilford. We probably talked about that before? Too much time has gone by to remember if we discussed Huntsville or not.


We might have briefly. Some of my best memories are from Huntsville even though we were only there for a year and a half.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning Puplover, Patches, Angora, Rookie, Caren, June,Kaye


Good morning to you!! Are you better today? I remember you said yesterday was rotten...hoping today is a blessed one for you.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So far today is better. Thanks June 


jknappva said:


> Good morning to you!! Are you better today? I remember you said yesterday was rotten...hoping today is a blessed one for you.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have neer been to Belgium but would like to one day. Scotland is definitely on my list of will see places. I met a lovely couple from Ireland last year on my Mediterranean Cruise, would like to go see them.


If you like chocolate you will love Belgium. If you go let me know and I will tell you of a special little town where they have the Lake of Love. Oh no, I will have to remember the name. Oh yes, guess I'm telling you now. Brugge or Bruges since it is French and Flemish. I got some lovely lace umbrellas, fans and hand towels there. The center square of Brussels is quite lovely and the whole square is shops and restaurants with unbelievable architecture. Beautiful at Christmas time, well anytime. Love Ireland, England and hope to someday see Scotland. My childhood friend in Canada was born in Canada but her parents were from there.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> The best kind of coffee, I like mind black,


I'm with you even my flavored coffees are black. I do keep creamer, sugars and substitutes in the house for those that use them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Getting down is to be expected and you have your own feelings that you do need to acknowledge and deal with. You cant ignore yourself while trying to help DH and Gage. We are all here for you to help you through! Hugs


Beautifully said. :thumbup: I second that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm with you even my flavored coffees are black. I do keep creamer, sugars and substitutes in the house for those that use them.


I like mine black too. Just nothing but the good coffee flavor.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Awwww thanks you guys. I can't have a bad day with you all here for me. I am grateful for the hugs. :-D 

{{{{HUGS}}}} back to you all.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Good morning Charlotte and Kaye! Thanks for the receipt site Caren, lots there that looks good! Made the crusty bread dough last night before bed, need to go get it put in the oven and get another coffee! Everyone have a day full of wonderful surprises and beautiful sights!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn;t make it on this morning as I was making birthday cakes and chatting over a lazy breakfast with Pam.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and sending lots of hugs all round.
> 
> Photos for Friday .......


Hey! Lovely boots, and nice pines webs make it look like little gems shinning.
Thanks for sharing, always nice to go with my coffee time. :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is gorgeous! I bet that took a long time too. 


Bulldog said:


> Just wanted you to see what I posted today. This is what Angie asked me to make her. I hope she likes it. We will take it to the frame shop on one of her Doctors appointments.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Wonder how Julie is....I haven't seen a post from her this morning. She usually has posted late night her time so I see it in the morning.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Beautiful, both photos are calming. nice way to have coffee. thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


If I had of been thinking past the moon shinning on the pond when the house was being put in I'd have put it on the opposite end of the pond. that way I could sit in the house, look out the window and see both the moon and sun in the mornings. Vise versa for the evenings.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Has anyone talked to Sam? Do we have someone to open the new KTP?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning Puplover, Patches, Angora, Rookie, Caren, June,Kaye


Good morning, HOpe your day is going well for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Awwww thanks you guys. I can't have a bad day with you all here for me. I am grateful for the hugs. :-D
> 
> {{{{HUGS}}}} back to you all.


Speaking of Canada and people needing hugs. We haven't heard from Onthewingsofadove since she went to the hospital for her tests. Has anyone been in touch with her?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Wonder how Julie is....I haven't seen a post from her this morning. She usually has posted late night her time so I see it in the morning.
> JuneK


Yes, we are all waiting for her post. I hope the delay is because she is sleeping well after a good meeting and not that things didn't go well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I haven't seen or heard from her either. Hope Julie is doing well with the meeting today. Wonder if Sam has the internet back?


Angora1 said:


> Speaking of Canada and people needing hugs. We haven't heard from Onthewingsofadove since she went to the hospital for her tests. Has anyone been in touch with her?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I haven't seen or heard from her either. Hope Julie is doing well with the meeting today. Wonder if Sam has the internet back?


I only had a PM saying her tests were over. Nothing since.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You too....hope it's a good one. I sure wish that stainless steel knob for the dutch oven would get here...I want to try this bread...after a couple of weeks with very little carbs, this would taste soooo good.

I did have some carbs last night - I made home-made stuffed poblano peppers so I had rice and a rolled up tortilla with it. It was very good--I used Gottastch's fajita seasoning mix.



Pup lover said:


> Good morning Charlotte and Kaye! Thanks for the receipt site Caren, lots there that looks good! Made the crusty bread dough last night before bed, need to go get it put in the oven and get another coffee! Everyone have a day full of wonderful surprises and beautiful sights!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. So green and peaceful


Angora1 said:


> Exactly. My family goes from Canada to Florida and Texas and in between. Watching Revolution program that Gwenie mentioned and it says that 10% of Americans can trace their roots to the Mayflower. Quite amazing really. I know I'm not in that 10% but found it fascinating.
> 
> Was just looking outside at the sunrise and the mist. Will see if I can find the cord to download a few photos that won't do it justice, for sure.
> 
> Ok, finally got the photos. You can't see the mist as much as I wanted but here goes. You can see my compost container R side of the photo. It is bursting at the seams. If we don't empty it soon it will be coming out the cracks. We just keep putting veggie scraps in and it keeps turning them into soil So amazing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Awwwww. He will have so many wonderful memories as you keep them alive for him and he can look back with photos and your stories.
> 
> The toy parrot in this photo is one I bought years back for the grandchildren and has quite a history. I was upstairs alone and when I walked along the upper walk way and heard this strange voice say Helllllllooooo. Scared me half to death. Found out it was the parrot downstairs and the children had left it turned on. When you walk by it, it is activated and speaks. I was pretty far away, but apparently not far enough. Well last night I heard DH laughing in the basement where he was working out and wondered what was going on. He came up and told me he couldn't find it but the parrot was talking to him. Had him go back down and track the guy down and turn him off. Here he is, so proud of his ability to scare the pants off anyone in the middle of the night.


Oh that's too funny, probably not at the time though. Just think if you'd called 911 about an intruder. lol


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning Caren. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning Puplover, Patches, Angora, Rookie, Caren, June,Kaye


Good Morning, Hope you are having a great day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful pictures. So green and peaceful


Morning Gwenie, and thank you. I'm right on a road that is fairly busy so it's not peaceful now, but it was when I took the photo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Me too. It should be it's Friday


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Fridays have to be good!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hey Poledra...Morning!


Good morning Angora, hope you are having a good day.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning Gwen, I had a look for the name of the yarn I made the grapevine cowl from. I can't find the label. Sorry wish I could have.


I started Amyknits ugg boot toppers yesterday. I am almost done one. When it is done I will post it. It is fun and easy and I think a few of the teens I know will love them for Christmas. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that's too funny, probably not at the time though. Just think if you'd called 911 about an intruder. lol


Like the time my house alarm went off and I got called home to meet the police. We went in together and it was my Roomba that had set it off. Now if I had called them for the parrot too they would probably have my photo up on the walls and use it for darts or laughter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning Angora, hope you are having a good day.


Oh yes, It is another perfect day. Three in a row. How lucky can I get. What type of weather are you having?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning Puplover, Patches, Angora, Rookie, Caren, June,Kaye


Hey Girl! Hope you are rested and feeling better. :-D


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am doing good today, thanks.  How is your day going?


Patches39 said:


> Hey Girl! Hope you are rested and feeling better. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Right I have skimmed through the postings since I slept. 
regards me and Fale- the family did another no show and did not bother to tell me directly- so my evening meal was some of the food I had laid in- some is in the fridge- waiting to go in the deep freeze- and some I may just never use. Not impressed. Alastair is firmly of the opinion that I should just walk away from them. I am inclined to feel they are aware I have no money to speak of, and therefore of no use to them. They have borrowed between them $30,000 to cover the funeral. I like my friends from church better.
Regards Sam- his internet connection (or rather computer) may not be available for several days, but he has delegated the starting of the Knitting Tea Party, and things will happen at or around the usual time.
(((((((((HUGS))))))))) to all for being concerned about my situation, have not yet spoken to Bronwen- may wait till Sunday- I can't recall if she is working today (Saturday)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those look so good. We got some eggplant at the farmers market and DH had said he wanted to try eggplant parmesan, so we are goingto make that tonight, I've never made it but DSM has made it several times.


Eggplant parmesan is good. I have made it using breaded and non breaded egg plant depends on whom is eating it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Like the time my house alarm went off and I got called home to meet the police. We went in together and it was my Roomba that had set it off. Now if I had called them for the parrot too they would probably have my photo up on the walls and use it for darts or laughter.


LOL!! They would probably say that they wished all their calls were that harmless. :shock:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Julie, I am so upset right now that Lupe and family would do that to you. She is a wicked witch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh yes, It is another perfect day. Three in a row. How lucky can I get. What type of weather are you having?


Right now it says it's 39 and clear, I took you all a really good picture of the moon in the sunrise, but have to go get the cord to download it. It's supposed to get up to 71 again to day, but tomorrow is supposed to be a high of 88. lol...I think I need to go dig out my slippers, my feet are cold. lol :roll:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm with you even my flavored coffees are black. I do keep creamer, sugars and substitutes in the house for those that use them.


Ditto :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I like mine black too. Just nothing but the good coffee flavor.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi Julie, I am so upset right now that Lupe and family would do that to you. She is a wicked witch.
> 
> I am thinking I will leave Fale in the bosom of his family- they are telling me I am unable to look after him myself. What I can't cope with is the in laws. Br. Sioli and I are making one further attempt to find them two o'clock this afternoon, but beyond that I may just accept defeat.
> 
> Time for me and Ringo to head back to bed- what would I do without my faithful little fellow?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Most of my mother's maternal ancestors seemed to settle in where they were. In England they were in Kent and stayed there. When they came to Virginia in 1607, they pretty much 'nested' here....a few ventured farther away but only in recent years.
> My daughter has a very keen interest in genealogy and has traced the family back for ages. Glad she's persistent. I enjoy reading what she's found but I have no desire to do the hunting myself. As I've mentioned before, I'm lazy as a slug!! LOL!
> JUneK


On dad's side are from England. Depends on who you ask as to where they came from, even though they have it on paper. Grandma's mum was from London, got to see in person some of the photos she had on her walls. 
I haven't looked into it myself very far back.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> If I had of been thinking past the moon shinning on the pond when the house was being put in I'd have put it on the opposite end of the pond. that way I could sit in the house, look out the window and see both the moon and sun in the mornings. Vise versa for the evenings.


WOW that would be nice. :-D


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am so sorry, but it could be for the best. My heart is broken for you and Fale right now. Sad that they can abuse his kindness and loving nature like this because of his memory loss. I am sure you could deal with it all, but the laws are a hard thing to cope with.

I am so happy that you have Ringo with you.


Lurker 2 said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Julie, I am so upset right now that Lupe and family would do that to you. She is a wicked witch.
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Right I have skimmed through the postings since I slept.
> regards me and Fale- the family did another no show and did not bother to tell me directly- so my evening meal was some of the food I had laid in- some is in the fridge- waiting to go in the deep freeze- and some I may just never use. Not impressed. Alastair is firmly of the opinion that I should just walk away from them. I am inclined to feel they are aware I have no money to speak of, and therefore of no use to them. They have borrowed between them $30,000 to cover the funeral. I like my friends from church better.
> Regards Sam- his internet connection (or rather computer) may not be available for several days, but he has delegated the starting of the Knitting Tea Party, and things will happen at or around the usual time.
> (((((((((HUGS))))))))) to all for being concerned about my situation, have not yet spoken to Bronwen- may wait till Sunday- I can't recall if she is working today (Saturday)


Just look at the signs, that was so not nice to have you prepare for them and they not care to call you and cancel, Alastair, seems to see where this is going. But it's up to you, LOVE YOU, LADY :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow...not even a word from the Church elder...that's not just thoughtless, but mean. They had to know that you were on pins and needles about the outcome of this meeting and that you were busy cleaning the house and getting food in just for them. Outrageous behavior. Did you call them to see where they were---or call the elder to see what was going on?

I thought funerals were expensive here...but not $30,000..yikes.

So glad you've been in touch with Sam...we miss him, but had to know he'd make arrangements for the tea party. Hope the computer fix works better for him this time.



Lurker 2 said:


> Right I have skimmed through the postings since I slept.
> regards me and Fale- the family did another no show and did not bother to tell me directly- so my evening meal was some of the food I had laid in- some is in the fridge- waiting to go in the deep freeze- and some I may just never use. Not impressed. Alastair is firmly of the opinion that I should just walk away from them. I am inclined to feel they are aware I have no money to speak of, and therefore of no use to them. They have borrowed between them $30,000 to cover the funeral. I like my friends from church better.
> Regards Sam- his internet connection (or rather computer) may not be available for several days, but he has delegated the starting of the Knitting Tea Party, and things will happen at or around the usual time.
> (((((((((HUGS))))))))) to all for being concerned about my situation, have not yet spoken to Bronwen- may wait till Sunday- I can't recall if she is working today (Saturday)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have never made it either, but the ratatouille was a big hit so I'll venture into the eggplant pizza which I'll love and then the eggplant parmesan. I'm making spaghetti squash au gratin for tonight...I found small squash at the vegetable farmer's and they'll look very cute with the casserole served right in the shell.



NanaCaren said:


> Eggplant parmesan is good. I have made it using breaded and non breaded egg plant depends on whom is eating it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Julie, I am so upset right now that Lupe and family would do that to you. She is a wicked witch.
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have had Eggplant Lasagna once, was fantastic.


RookieRetiree said:


> I have never made it either, but the ratatouille was a big hit so I'll venture into the eggplant pizza which I'll love and then the eggplant parmesan. I'm making spaghetti squash au gratin for tonight...I found small squash at the vegetable farmer's and they'll look very cute with the casserole served right in the shell.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> WOW that would be nice. :-D


As nice as it sounds the way it is is better. I can stay in bed and watch the moon reflect on the pond at night and watch the sun rise the next morning. More romantic than having to get up.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Off for now to finish the ugg boot topper so I can post it.

Later ladies. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> As nice as it sounds the way it is is better. I can stay in bed and watch the moon reflect on the pond at night and watch the sun rise the next morning. More romantic than having to get up.


Lovely.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Like the time my house alarm went off and I got called home to meet the police. We went in together and it was my Roomba that had set it off. Now if I had called them for the parrot too they would probably have my photo up on the walls and use it for darts or laughter.


LOL!!! Too funny! But wasn't it a relief that it really wasn't an intruder!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Right I have skimmed through the postings since I slept.
> regards me and Fale- the family did another no show and did not bother to tell me directly- so my evening meal was some of the food I had laid in- some is in the fridge- waiting to go in the deep freeze- and some I may just never use. Not impressed. Alastair is firmly of the opinion that I should just walk away from them. I am inclined to feel they are aware I have no money to speak of, and therefore of no use to them. They have borrowed between them $30,000 to cover the funeral. I like my friends from church better.
> Regards Sam- his internet connection (or rather computer) may not be available for several days, but he has delegated the starting of the Knitting Tea Party, and things will happen at or around the usual time.
> (((((((((HUGS))))))))) to all for being concerned about my situation, have not yet spoken to Bronwen- may wait till Sunday- I can't recall if she is working today (Saturday)


I guess we should have known the family wouldn't show up. They seem to enjoy irritating you and keeping you waiting and wondering. Of course, the final decision is one you alone must make and one you can live peacefully with. But I agree with Alastair...is it worth having your life constantly in a state of upheaval? But, it's whatever you can live happily with.
Always keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Julie, I am so upset right now that Lupe and family would do that to you. She is a wicked witch.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think I'm off to get a second cup.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Yes appt with neuro surgeon yesterday. Mass the sizeof US nickel on right side. Biopsy and night in ICU next friday. Also hazy area behind my forehead. No one sure of what that is. Neurologist appt today
> also more MRI s and CAT scan s of other parts of my body next week
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


SO glad you have been to the dr. and are getting things taken care of before they are waaaay too out of control! Healing vibes wending your way!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I just made oatmeal cookies with no salt, oil or flour. They use peanut butter but all I had was crunchy almond butter, oil needed was in that. Am going to be trying brownies made with black beans. Can you imagine? So far all the recipes have been good. From the book Forks Over Knives. I'll let you know how the brownies turn out when I finally get all the ingredients. :thumbup:


Angora1: have made brownies with black beans and they turned out pretty good. The only thing is they have to be eaten within about 3 days as they don't last long (getting moldy).


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I think I'm off to get a second cup.


Love the photos, very funny, going for my second cup,


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Right now it says it's 39 and clear, I took you all a really good picture of the moon in the sunrise, but have to go get the cord to download it. It's supposed to get up to 71 again to day, but tomorrow is supposed to be a high of 88. lol...I think I need to go dig out my slippers, my feet are cold. lol :roll:


Sounds like a nice day for you and a hot one tomorrow. Yes, I want to buy some new slippers. Plan to go to the Mennonite market tomorrow in PennYann to get some good slippers. They have a store there that is quite good and even has the Austrian style felted slippers. I know, shame on me, I should make them myself. :roll: :lol: Will be looking for your photo of the moon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Just look at the signs, that was so not nice to have you prepare for them and they not care to call you and cancel, Alastair, seems to see where this is going. But it's up to you, LOVE YOU, LADY :thumbup:


Thank you Patches, It will be a a stop start day for me today. I am not able to sleep when I lie down- but there are things I need to do, so I will rest when the old brain says it is too tired to function. I am close to tears- but need to try to stay strong for a bit longer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I think I'm off to get a second cup.


Thanks for those shots. Fun to share our different landscapes. It looks so flat where you are. Part of where I am is flat as it used to be the basin of the ancient Lake Ontario but to the south is all hills from the glaciers. It looks like the clouds are almost touching the ground they are so low.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow...not even a word from the Church elder...that's not just thoughtless, but mean. They had to know that you were on pins and needles about the outcome of this meeting and that you were busy cleaning the house and getting food in just for them. Outrageous behavior. Did you call them to see where they were---or call the elder to see what was going on?
> 
> I thought funerals were expensive here...but not $30,000..yikes.
> 
> So glad you've been in touch with Sam...we miss him, but had to know he'd make arrangements for the tea party. Hope the computer fix works better for him this time.


Br. Sioli was the one who told me- I guess at least they had told him. There has just been some minor explosions go off here- did not sound like fire works. Very close to the house- Ringo was not happy. Don't know what it could be.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, I am quite disappointed in the family with all the trouble you went to preparing for the meeting. Sad to know that it is possible that now since your money is gone they are less inclined to care about you. Quite sad really and quite eye opening. So inconsiderate. I can't imagine what you are going through right now. A rather flat resolution for sure. Just sending you loads of Hugs and hope the up-coming day will be a good one for you as you prepare to move on. I would have hoped that at least Fofoa and Fale would have come. :-(


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Coping with in-laws can sometimes be harder than anything else. It is sad that they can't think beyond themselves. HUGS for you in what ever you decide is best.


I think I liked it better in the days when we never saw them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Br. Sioli was the one who told me- I guess at least they had told him. There has just been some minor explosions go off here- did not sound like fire works. Very close to the house- Ringo was not happy. Don't know what it could be.


Oh dear. Hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

So glad to hear the update. I keep thinking about her and how she's doing and will keep praying.


Poledra65 said:


> Thank you so much for keeping us in the loop, have been so worried about Jinx and how she was doing. Hopes and prayers for a speedy recovery so that she can get back home. I'm sure on top of it all that she is worried about her mom too. Hugs to you and Jinx.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

GOOD MORNING !
I have missed you all!
I am not going to be on KTP for a week but will try to pop in and read some posts. You all mean so much to me and I care and value each of your friendships. You are all in my prayers. KTP has been such a blessing. You are lovely caring people. I wish the very best for each of you. Best wishes and many blessings.God bless each of you.

Much love,
Charlotte and Pontuf

XO


P


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Thank you  I was scared at first than I was just laughing at myself after it was all done and over with


Kudos to you! You deserve the prize!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I guess we should have known the family wouldn't show up. They seem to enjoy irritating you and keeping you waiting and wondering. Of course, the final decision is one you alone must make and one you can live peacefully with. But I agree with Alastair...is it worth having your life constantly in a state of upheaval? But, it's whatever you can live happily with.
> Always keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


It seems to be almost total thoughtlessness and an inability to see that another culture may have worth. As they say live and learn.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sounds like a nice day for you and a hot one tomorrow. Yes, I want to buy some new slippers. Plan to go to the Mennonite market tomorrow in PennYann to get some good slippers. They have a store there that is quite good and even has the Austrian style felted slippers. I know, shame on me, I should make them myself. :roll: :lol: Will be looking for your photo of the moon.


LOL! Why make them, if you buy those for yourself, it leaves you more time to make other stuff for everyone else you want to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> GOOD MORNING !
> I have missed you all!
> I am not going to be on KTP for a week but will try to pop in and read some posts. You all mean so much to me and I care and value each of your friendships. You are all in my prayers. KTP has been such a blessing. You are lovely caring people. I wish the very best for each of you. Best wishes and many blessings.God bless each of you.
> 
> ...


Much love and hugs to you, dear Charlotte- pats for Pontuf, and hello to Rick, you are confronting some big issues, but know that we are all praying for you!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think I'm off to get a second cup.


Love love love your photos, amazing shots.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So glad you have Ringo for comfort!! I'm sure the two of you are even closer now that Rufus has found another forever home!
> JuneK.


It is good the way he is learning to listen to me- and nice to have another live being around- he is curled up on the footstool currently. I must let Rufus new owners know that it is unlikely we will be able to organise meeting up with Fale. Pity- would have been good for both of them.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie I'm so sorry for all this trouble that never wants to go away. I hope it will soon. As you said, maybe you were better off when you didn't see them. i'm still praying for the best for you what ever it is. 
I hope the explosions aren't anything to worry about. We have them sometimes here but I don't know what they are. Some are pretty loud. nittrgma


RookieRetiree said:


> Wow...not even a word from the Church elder...that's not just thoughtless, but mean. They had to know that you were on pins and needles about the outcome of this meeting and that you were busy cleaning the house and getting food in just for them. Outrageous behavior. Did you call them to see where they were---or call the elder to see what was going on?
> 
> I thought funerals were expensive here...but not $30,000..yikes.
> 
> So glad you've been in touch with Sam...we miss him, but had to know he'd make arrangements for the tea party. Hope the computer fix works better for him this time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh dear. Hope it is nothing serious.


Can't hear any further movement or commotion- only a train going through- probably will never know what it was!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I liked it better in the days when we never saw them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> My Mum was once prescribed a totally wrong drug. Fortunately the pharmacist noticed as it was a dose that was 9 times the maximum dose, and would have killed at least 3very big people. My Mum was tiny. An aunt had trouble with a drug she was prescribed and I told her to check with the pharmacist and he gave her the correct advice. So I always tell everyone to check with the pharmacist .


I'd repressed our incident like this.....when our DS was just a baby....he was given the wrong dosage of a med and we think he was hallucinating.....very "wild" behavior. This was before he could talk.....we didn't know what was going on. Luckily, we stopped giving hin the meds and what he had taken worked it's way thru his system. At 32 y/o now, he seems to be okay... :lol: :lol: Thankful every day...could have been SO much worse!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Br. Sioli was the one who told me- I guess at least they had told him. There has just been some minor explosions go off here- did not sound like fire works. Very close to the house- Ringo was not happy. Don't know what it could be.


I certainly hope that it is not anything that you will need to worry about, very scary though if they are close. I don't imagine that Ringo would like it very much.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thinking of you and praying that all will be well. We'll miss you on here, but you won't be far from our hearts and thoughts.



Pontuf said:


> GOOD MORNING !
> I have missed you all!
> I am not going to be on KTP for a week but will try to pop in and read some posts. You all mean so much to me and I care and value each of your friendships. You are all in my prayers. KTP has been such a blessing. You are lovely caring people. I wish the very best for each of you. Best wishes and many blessings.God bless each of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Julie I'm so sorry for all this trouble that never wants to go away. I hope it will soon. As you said, maybe you were better off when you didn't see them. i'm still praying for the best for you what ever it is.
> I hope the explosions aren't anything to worry about. We have them sometimes here but I don't know what they are. Some are pretty loud. nittrgma


something has to start working out for the better. I must just look at the glass half full.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> GOOD MORNING !
> I have missed you all!
> I am not going to be on KTP for a week but will try to pop in and read some posts. You all mean so much to me and I care and value each of your friendships. You are all in my prayers. KTP has been such a blessing. You are lovely caring people. I wish the very best for each of you. Best wishes and many blessings.God bless each of you.
> 
> ...


We love and Hug you too dear. Please keep us posted. I couldn't think yesterday after hearing your news. You are on my mind all the time and I will hold you close in my heart and prayers. Sending you prayers across the miles. 
XOXOXO


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> GOOD MORNING !
> I have missed you all!
> I am not going to be on KTP for a week but will try to pop in and read some posts. You all mean so much to me and I care and value each of your friendships. You are all in my prayers. KTP has been such a blessing. You are lovely caring people. I wish the very best for each of you. Best wishes and many blessings.God bless each of you.
> 
> ...


Take care of yourself Charlotte, we are here for you whenever you need us. Hopes and prayers that all gets resolved quickly and without trama. 
Love and hugs and prayers for you, DH, and Pontuf.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I liked it better in the days when we never saw them.


I can imagine it was nicer not seeing them if they are like this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I certainly hope that it is not anything that you will need to worry about, very scary though if they are close. I don't imagine that Ringo would like it very much.


At least it has stopped and there is no obvious movement. It was very loud though!

i made the mistake of going back as well as forwards and now I don't know who I have replied to and who I have missed out. Time for an early cuppa- and something else for my tummy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love love love your photos, amazing shots.


Thank you, I took a distorted one of the sky yesterday because I liked the way it looked, and then the angry clouds by Cheyenne.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I had the same thing happen to me and I lost my post. not used to it getting split until the new one starts.


~~~Why do we have to be split? I get lost too. and can't always find my way back.
CArol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Many years ago when we lived in the country, 10 miles from town, I had a prescription filled for my 4 yr old daughter. The phone was ringing when I went in the house. It was the pharmacy warning me they'd given me adult strength of the medication. If we'd lived closer to the pharmacy, no telling what the results would have been since I probably would have already given her a dose!!!
> JuneK


```This happened to us....'cept they never called us....we jsut guessed that was what happened. ugly......


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I took a distorted one of the sky yesterday because I liked the way it looked, and then the angry clouds by Cheyenne.


Wow, very creative. Guess those storms can just blow in with nothing to stop them.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I took a distorted one of the sky yesterday because I liked the way it looked, and then the angry clouds by Cheyenne.


Beautiful pictures Kaye, love the ones you distort gives them a very unique look!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Speaking of Canada and people needing hugs. We haven't heard from Onthewingsofadove since she went to the hospital for her tests. Has anyone been in touch with her?


I pm'd her once but didn't get a reply. I hope she is okay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I took a distorted one of the sky yesterday because I liked the way it looked, and then the angry clouds by Cheyenne.


The world seems very flat near Cheyenne! Great cloud effects though!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Julie, I'm sorry that Fales family treats you so disrespectfully. It's a shame and I am sure hard for you to know that he has no say in these decisions, I doubt he even knows that a meeting was set. Unfortunately they can feed him whatever story they wish, maybe that is the good of his disease he will not remember whatever lies they tell him and one day he will know the truth. Prayers for strength and comfort while you adjust to your new way of life whatever you decide that may be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At least it has stopped and there is no obvious movement. It was very loud though!
> 
> i made the mistake of going back as well as forwards and now I don't know who I have replied to and who I have missed out. Time for an early cuppa- and something else for my tummy.


Don't worry, I don't think anyone here will get upset because you haven't replied personally, we all know what stress you are under and completely understand. Also, it takes a lot of time to post to everyone individually. :shock: 
Love you Julie. pats for Ringo, my fingers are cold and wanted to type Rnfo instead of Ringo. lol


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I pm'd her once but didn't get a reply. I hope she is okay.


Is she the Trish that someone asked for prayers for as she had been diagnosed with breast cancer? Or am I confused?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora your Parrot story brought back memories for me.

When my boys were young, before we went to New Zealand one of the girls where I worked moved away and had a Mynah bird - she asked me to take it and foolishly I said yes. We already had a budgy (very tame - thanks to my son Kelly who spent hours teaching him - named mysty.

Harry - the Mynah moved into a little nook off the kitchen. The first time I came up the stairs from doing the wash - this man's voice said 'Birds don't talk! " I nearly had a heart attack it seems that the former husband of my friend had taught him to say that. Also I was down the basement doing something and I heard a dog barking - really upset. We had a Lab but this was a little yappy dog. I ran upstairs and look out because it seemed to be in trouble -- guess who- Harry. I also only had a phone on the main floor and as soon as I went downstairs the phone would ring - I would run upstairs and no one would be on the phone. Finally after two weeks we figured out it was the bird. so I had to put a cloth over his cage whenever I went to the basement. 

The little budgie used to fly around once in awhile and perch on Harry's cage and harry would try to grab his feet. It was really something. We used to hang both their cages on the garage at the back of our yard and turn the 
sprinkler on. They would sing, and yell, and carry on - He just loved the water. The neighbours got a kick out of them. He used to whistle, sing and make loud noises. I used to say to my son 'what a good boy you are , all the time - one day Kelly walked by and guess what' Harry said 'what a good boy you are'. 


One day we had a party with Pat's army friends -- one fellow was feeling no pain, and as we were all downstairs he came up to use the phone. He was white when he came down -- said does that black bird in the cage TALK????

Pat used to get up and make toast - the dog would be at the basement door whining to get up to him, the budgy would be jumping all around his cage and Harry would be having fits. He had to share his peanut butter toast with all three of them before he could eat a slice himself. 

We had to give them away when we went to NS. Harry would also do the wolf whistle, but only when women went by. Very smart bird. 

I would not recommend them or Parrots as they took a lot of care - as they needed their cage changed twice a day. 

We never dared let Harry out as he was quite nasty if you got too close to the cage. Only Kelly could put his hand near him.

Fun memories! We loved it when company came as 'birds don't talk' in a man's voice as they walked by the cage used to cause a reaction to say the least.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The world seems very flat near Cheyenne! Great cloud effects though!


Yes, it's fairly flat, rolling prairies, it does look like it goes on forever doesn't it. Technically we are in the high plains desert, some rolling hills here and there, it does look flatter than it is, but we just go North for 3 hours or so and we are in the Black Hills of South Dakota and then West we are in the Rocky Mountains, East and we are in Nebraska and they have a lot of Buttes. So we don't have to go very far to get some different terrain at least. 
I have a feeling it's going to be a cold winter and it feels like it's going to be a wet one too. We'll see how well my bones predict the weather I guess. 
Well, I'd best do something with this mess of hair and hit the road, too much to do and not enough time to do what I want. lol...
Love and hugs, and pats.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, very creative. Guess those storms can just blow in with nothing to stop them.


Yes, a lot of the Ranches have snow blocks built in their pastures that are on the highway to try to stop some of the blowing snow from getting onto the highway as much as possible, but I don't really know how well they work, I'll get a picture of one next time we pass some. The roads do get closed due to snow from time to time, more down around Cheyenne and then up higher in the mountains that around here, but it does happen.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Here is my bread, I think I too used too much flour when I dumped it out to shape the loaf. Ended up with a bit of flour in the middle of the loaf and a bunch on the bottom, most brushed off still some there. 

The others are my new purse ehich is a total change of what I normally choose, loved the blue and black together ghough. The flowered bag is my new knitting bag, made of a vinyl like material so wont get wet or absorb any moisture, will protect my projects! And finally my yarn haul from last week, most will be used fir Christmas presents. Time to change laundry around and then going to knit!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Beautiful pictures Kaye, love the ones you distort gives them a very unique look!


They are fun to take, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora your Parrot story brought back memories for me.
> 
> When my boys were young, before we went to New Zealand one of the girls where I worked moved away and had a Mynah bird - she asked me to take it and foolishly I said yes. We already had a budgy (very tame - thanks to my son Kelly who spent hours teaching him - named mysty.
> 
> ...


LOLOL!!! A friend of ours had an African Grey and everytime she'd answer the phone it would yell "Rape, Rape" in a womans voice,ops: one person on the other end called the police. lol...Seems someone had taught him that before she got him. 
:shock: :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Julie, I'm sorry that Fales family treats you so disrespectfully. It's a shame and I am sure hard for you to know that he has no say in these decisions, I doubt he even knows that a meeting was set. Unfortunately they can feed him whatever story they wish, maybe that is the good of his disease he will not remember whatever lies they tell him and one day he will know the truth. Prayers for strength and comfort while you adjust to your new way of life whatever you decide that may be.


I suspect that may be after this existence. Hopefully there may be something come out of the visit Br Sioli and I will attempt at 2 o'clock. My main reaction still is tiredness- and an unwillingness to be forced to battle- I see that as only polarising the situation further.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Have been wondering how Sorlenna is also, has anyone heard from her lately? Hope all is well there also and that she is just busy.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!! A friend of ours had an African Grey and everytime she'd answer the phone it would yell "Rape, Rape" in a womans voice,ops: one person on the other end called the police. lol...Seems someone had taught him that before she got him.
> :shock: :roll:


Roflmao, how embarrassing!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Don't worry, I don't think anyone here will get upset because you haven't replied personally, we all know what stress you are under and completely understand. Also, it takes a lot of time to post to everyone individually. :shock:
> Love you Julie. pats for Ringo, my fingers are cold and wanted to type Rnfo instead of Ringo. lol


mmmm Autumn is coming in the north- and I must go lie down again!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

We had a bird and a dog. The dog was very loving but had many birth defects and was not very bright, I know it is a say thing to say. The bird was in a cage by the sliding patio door, the door that we used to put the dog outside. The bird learned to call the dog and poor Zuki got to the point that he didn't answer to anyone as he had gone to the door so many time with noone there.
We had another bird, a peach-faced love bird that would imitate the sound of the buzzer going off in the microwave. Our kitchen didn't have a lot of counter space so the microwave was on a cart in the dining room so many a time I thought the microwave was finished when it was the bird.
I would tell you the kind of the first bird if I had an idea how to spell it or how to do spell check on this site. One of the biggest problems of my life is that I can't spell and can't hear vowels clearly enough to sound words out. Now you know my terrible secret. I didn't have to take any language during high school or college and when we were in Germany I tried to learn some German and what a disaster!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Here is my bread, I think I too used too much flour when I dumped it out to shape the loaf. Ended up with a bit of flour in the middle of the loaf and a bunch on the bottom, most brushed off still some there.
> 
> The others are my new purse ehich is a total change of what I normally choose, loved the blue and black together ghough. The flowered bag is my new knitting bag, made of a vinyl like material so wont get wet or absorb any moisture, will protect my projects! And finally my yarn haul from last week, most will be used fir Christmas presents. Time to change laundry around and then going to knit!


Oooh, the bread isn't the only thing that looks yummy!!!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The world seems very flat near Cheyenne! Great cloud effects though!


My daughter in stationed in Cheyenne in the Air Force. She wasn't real crazy about it because of the wind. We had a nice holiday there once. I really liked it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Shirley, love the stories about the birds. We've never had one since my MIL had a deathly fear of them. My DH's twin and his family had some parakeets for awhile. I don't think their care is something I want to take on...I want to get to a place where we are able to very spontaneous and take off on a whim. That, hopefully, will be in about 3 years.

The bread looks good, Dawn...hope it tastes good too. I saw one the other day that had rosemary in the dough...it looked like a very good dipping bread in olive oil, garlic and parmesan.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~a BIG difference in the load! Why don't you go to Canada? I thought it was fairly easy to go back & forth between the 2 countries. IS it not?
> carol il/oh


Easier to get into Canada than back to the states. Some of thepeople who work the border on the US side treat American truckers like dirt. I let my passport expire. Overheard a custom agent tell a trucker that they are like God. Can do what they want, when they want. Detained me for two hrs and didn't search the van as everything was still in its place and they don't put things back. Then had one yell at me because I n't hear her and had to ask her to repeat her question. No one has the right to treat anyone the way they treat people.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think I'm off to get a second cup.


Beautiful sky!! I love Winnie, the Pooh AND his cuppa!
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Has anyone talked to Sam? Do we have someone to open the new KTP?


I PM'd Sam on Wednesday and said I'd start us if he wanted me to, but it then dawned on me that with no computer he probably wouldn't get it! 

Edit - I see from Julie's later post that Sam seems to have it covered. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Have been wondering how Sorlenna is also, has anyone heard from her lately? Hope all is well there also and that she is just busy.


Her power and internet were giving her problems. I believe due to flooding last I heard.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Br. Sioli was the one who told me- I guess at least they had told him. There has just been some minor explosions go off here- did not sound like fire works. Very close to the house- Ringo was not happy. Don't know what it could be.


It would have been nice if he'd let you know without waiting so long! 
I worry about you having those loud noises....I worry about in in 'earthquake country'!! Stay safe. 
Keeping you in my heart.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> GOOD MORNING !
> I have missed you all!
> I am not going to be on KTP for a week but will try to pop in and read some posts. You all mean so much to me and I care and value each of your friendships. You are all in my prayers. KTP has been such a blessing. You are lovely caring people. I wish the very best for each of you. Best wishes and many blessings.God bless each of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> something has to start working out for the better. I must just look at the glass half full.


When you can't make sense out of anything, that is the only way. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Patches, It will be a a stop start day for me today. I am not able to sleep when I lie down- but there are things I need to do, so I will rest when the old brain says it is too tired to function. I am close to tears- but need to try to stay strong for a bit longer.


Oh dearest love. My heart is with you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I pm'd her once but didn't get a reply. I hope she is okay.


I have a feeling the news wasn't good since we didn't hear anything more. She was pretty down.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Is she the Trish that someone asked for prayers for as she had been diagnosed with breast cancer? Or am I confused?


I forget her real name but I don't thing she posted any diagnosis. She lives in Canada on an Indian Reservation near London Ont. Canada and was going in for tests. Had them done and then was going back for results. Never heard any more.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Don't worry, I don't think anyone here will get upset because you haven't replied personally, we all know what stress you are under and completely understand. Also, it takes a lot of time to post to everyone individually. :shock:
> Love you Julie. pats for Ringo, my fingers are cold and wanted to type Rnfo instead of Ringo. lol


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

General thank you is fine.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Here is my bread, I think I too used too much flour when I dumped it out to shape the loaf. Ended up with a bit of flour in the middle of the loaf and a bunch on the bottom, most brushed off still some there.
> 
> The others are my new purse ehich is a total change of what I normally choose, loved the blue and black together ghough. The flowered bag is my new knitting bag, made of a vinyl like material so wont get wet or absorb any moisture, will protect my projects! And finally my yarn haul from last week, most will be used fir Christmas presents. Time to change laundry around and then going to knit!


the bread looks yummy, I must get myself in gear and get some made. 
WOW what a haul. Love the purse.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora your Parrot story brought back memories for me.


That was hysterical. Laughing out loud. Those birds were truly intelligent. Although not as funny it did remind me of the bird in the hotel in Graz, Austria that could make the sound of the screeching brakes of the streetcar when stopping.

Sounds like that bird did not want you in the basement. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Time for me to get dressed. Talked DH into taking me for a steamboat ride in Canandaigua. Beautiful day for it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just sent Luke home with his mum and I'm shattered! There's a good reason you have your kids when you are young! :shock: He's a good wee soul really, but constant! Didn't help that I only packed the pram wheels into my car and left the pram body with his mum in her car.  DH was not impressed. :lol: However we took him to the park in the car and he had a great time on the swings....but I forgot to take my camera (there's a theme developing here) so I've no pics.  
Julie - I'm so sorry that Fale's family are treating you like this, but maybe it's as well you found out now and not after you'd moved to Australia. I really hope things start to look up for you.
All the photos today have been great, thank you.
I hope all those who are ailing or waiting for test results start to feel better and get good news.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Here is my bread, I think I too used too much flour when I dumped it out to shape the loaf. Ended up with a bit of flour in the middle of the loaf and a bunch on the bottom, most brushed off still some there.
> 
> The others are my new purse ehich is a total change of what I normally choose, loved the blue and black together ghough. The flowered bag is my new knitting bag, made of a vinyl like material so wont get wet or absorb any moisture, will protect my projects! And finally my yarn haul from last week, most will be used fir Christmas presents. Time to change laundry around and then going to knit!


Your bread looks delicious! And I'm wondering what are you making with your yarn...have you decided?
I need to get a new purse....but I'm used to the one I'm using so I'll probably continue using it until it almost falls apart!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!! A friend of ours had an African Grey and everytime she'd answer the phone it would yell "Rape, Rape" in a womans voice,ops: one person on the other end called the police. lol...Seems someone had taught him that before she got him.
> :shock: :roll:


Oh No!!! I am laughing so hard. Just amazing.
Thanks for that. You and Designer are keeping me laughing this morning.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> We had a bird and a dog. The dog was very loving but had many birth defects and was not very bright, I know it is a say thing to say. The bird was in a cage by the sliding patio door, the door that we used to put the dog outside. The bird learned to call the dog and poor Zuki got to the point that he didn't answer to anyone as he had gone to the door so many time with noone there.
> We had another bird, a peach-faced love bird that would imitate the sound of the buzzer going off in the microwave. Our kitchen didn't have a lot of counter space so the microwave was on a cart in the dining room so many a time I thought the microwave was finished when it was the bird.
> I would tell you the kind of the first bird if I had an idea how to spell it or how to do spell check on this site. One of the biggest problems of my life is that I can't spell and can't hear vowels clearly enough to sound words out. Now you know my terrible secret. I didn't have to take any language during high school or college and when we were in Germany I tried to learn some German and what a disaster!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Wow, who knew how entertaining these birds could be.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I didn't have to take any language during high school or college and when we were in Germany I tried to learn some German and what a disaster!!![/quote]

I don't have problem with spelling but I'm also a disaster when trying to learn another language. Tried to learn Spanish the few years I was in TX. My brain and tongue just would not cooperater. Good thing I learned English when I was too young to know any better!
LOL!
JuneK


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pontuf, must be scary. Healing energy your way.
Gagesmom, you are a sweetie and I'm glad you can feel your feelings. Best way to show Gage how to deal with feeling is to let him see you handling yours. May e you could have him design a little ritual to say goodbye to the house. Then have him close decorating for his new bedroom.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> GOOD MORNING !
> I have missed you all!
> I am not going to be on KTP for a week but will try to pop in and read some posts. You all mean so much to me and I care and value each of your friendships. You are all in my prayers. KTP has been such a blessing. You are lovely caring people. I wish the very best for each of you. Best wishes and many blessings.God bless each of you.
> 
> ...


And we love you moor, just know that prayers are being sent up for you and your family. Love you Sis.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That was hysterical. Laughing out loud. Those birds were truly intelligent. Although not as funny it did remind me of the bird in the hotel in Graz, Austria that could make the sound of the screeching brakes of the streetcar when stopping.
> 
> Sounds like that bird did not want you in the basement. LOL


Misty the budgie used to sit on the top of his cage -- when Pat and I started to play cards he (she)??? would fly over and perch on the side of his glasses (kelly taught him to do that) then when we threw down a card he would hop onto the table - pick up the card and hop over to the edge and drop the card. Then he would chuckle. We laughed so hard. The only way we could play cards was by putting him in the cage and he would meow like a cat and make all sorts of sounds. then Harry the mynah would get in on it. life was never dull in our house. Kelly spent hours with him. He would see Kelly come into the room and if he was in the cage he would chirp and ask to be out.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just sent Luke home with his mum and I'm shattered! There's a good reason you have your kids when you are young! :shock: He's a good wee soul really, but constant! Didn't help that I only packed the pram wheels into my car and left the pram body with his mum in her car.  DH was not impressed. :lol: However we took him to the park in the car and he had a great time on the swings....but I forgot to take my camera (there's a theme developing here) so I've no pics.
> Julie - I'm so sorry that Fale's family are treating you like this, but maybe it's as well you found out now and not after you'd moved to Australia. I really hope things start to look up for you.
> All the photos today have been great, thank you.
> I hope all those who are ailing or waiting for test results start to feel better and get good news.


Oh I have done that many a time with the grandchildren. the worst was forgetting the diaper bag or the car seat. Now I have a boaster seat for just incase.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Had a lazy day with Miss Pam. Went shopping and had a bite to lunch in town. Finished GSs sumo birthday cake and now going to get ready to go out for a chinese meal and Miss Pam and Mr Ric are heading off to Scotland tomorrow.

Here's a couple of photos.....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a lazy day with Miss Pam. Went shopping and had a bite to lunch in town. Finished GSs sumo birthday cake and now going to get ready to go out for a chinese meal and Miss Pam and Mr Ric are heading off to Scotland tomorrow.
> 
> Here's a couple of photos.....


Sounds as if you have had a wonderful time. Such beautiful ladies. Love love love the cake, it is awesome.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sounds as if you have had a wonderful time. Such beautiful ladies. Love love love the cake, it is awesome.


Hi Caren, thank you xx


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I forget her real name but I don't thing she posted any diagnosis. She lives in Canada on an Indian Reservation near London Ont. Canada and was going in for tests. Had them done and then was going back for results. Never heard any more.


Yes! that is her name --- do you think I could remember it? she said she was not in touch with her children who lived in Toronto -- I hope she is okay. Prayers going out for her.

I hope if there is a problem that her kids will be a support for her. Sad when families are not close


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Here is my bread, I think I too used too much flour when I dumped it out to shape the loaf. Ended up with a bit of flour in the middle of the loaf and a bunch on the bottom, most brushed off still some there.
> 
> The others are my new purse ehich is a total change of what I normally choose, loved the blue and black together ghough. The flowered bag is my new knitting bag, made of a vinyl like material so wont get wet or absorb any moisture, will protect my projects! And finally my yarn haul from last week, most will be used fir Christmas presents. Time to change laundry around and then going to knit!


Nicely done!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, thank you xx


 :-D welcome.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sassafras..thank you for your compliments. I think your advice for Gage saying Goodbye to the house is great. :thumbup: 

I finished the first boot topper. I don't know how to send links. So it is by Amyknits and you can look for it under her topics. The yarn I used was just leftover in my stash. I like the way it turned out. I have to get the other one done now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sassafras..thank you for your compliments. I think your advice for Gage saying Goodbye to the house is great. :thumbup:
> 
> I finished the first boot topper. I don't know how to send links. So it is by Amyknits and you can look for it under her topics. The yarn I used was just leftover in my stash. I like the way it turned out. I have to get the other one done now.


Those are awesome, fantastic job. That is what my Chrissy has asked me to make her. NOt that one but boot toppers so her boots don't rub on her tooth picks, oops I mean her legs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Since I had the little guy here every day, I just set up my own Bryce station with diapers, wipes, rash cream, extra socks & clothes, etc. Saved from having to pack a bag all the time...when I first started watching him, I'd pick him up at 5:30 a.m. and although awake, I wasn't at my peak performance.



NanaCaren said:


> Oh I have done that many a time with the grandchildren. the worst was forgetting the diaper bag or the car seat. Now I have a boaster seat for just incase.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Those are awesome, fantastic job. That is what my Chrissy has asked me to make her. NOt that one but boot toppers so her boots don't rub on her tooth picks, oops I mean her legs.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I used to have toothpicks at one time too. Now I feel more like they are tree trunks. LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Awesome cake!! And great picture of you and Miss Pam...what? no purple crocs?



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a lazy day with Miss Pam. Went shopping and had a bite to lunch in town. Finished GSs sumo birthday cake and now going to get ready to go out for a chinese meal and Miss Pam and Mr Ric are heading off to Scotland tomorrow.
> 
> Here's a couple of photos.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great boot topper and what a quick knit---those would be great for the DD's and DDIL.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Since I had the little guy here every day, I just set up my own Bryce station with diapers, wipes, rash cream, extra socks & clothes, etc. Saved from having to pack a bag all the time...when I first started watching him, I'd pick him up at 5:30 a.m. and although awake, I wasn't at my peak performance.


It only took twice with Seth before I set up the same thing. I try to make sure there is a change of clothes for all the grandsons. they love that there are things just for them, something they have come to expect. There is even a cupboard with snacks that they know they can have as long as they are smart about it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: I used to have toothpicks at one time too. Now I feel more like they are tree trunks. LOL


Mine have always been tree trunks or pretty lose to it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sassafras..thank you for your compliments. I think your advice for Gage saying Goodbye to the house is great. :thumbup:
> 
> I finished the first boot topper. I don't know how to send links. So it is by Amyknits and you can look for it under her topics. The yarn I used was just leftover in my stash. I like the way it turned out. I have to get the other one done now.


Is this them??

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-51419-1.html


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Since I had the little guy here every day, I just set up my own Bryce station with diapers, wipes, rash cream, extra socks & clothes, etc. Saved from having to pack a bag all the time...when I first started watching him, I'd pick him up at 5:30 a.m. and although awake, I wasn't at my peak performance.


I have got nappies, wipes, toys, etc here and the last time we were in the supermarket I saw a buggie (stroller?) that I was going to buy but DH said we didn't need it.....I reminded him of that today! If the pram top had been in their house I could have nipped round and got it, but it was in the car that Luke's mum took to work!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Yep. Hers look good, mine look weird


NanaCaren said:


> Is this them??
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-51419-1.html


 :? :? :?

Off I go as I have a few things to get done before Gage gets home.

Love to you all. Talk to you later.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Yep. Hers look good, mine look weird
> 
> :? :? :?


Yours look great too! You just put your own slant on them!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I have got nappies, wipes, toys, etc here and the last time we were in the supermarket I saw a buggie (stroller?) that I was going to buy but DH said we didn't need it.....I reminded him of that today! If the pram top had been in their house I could have nipped round and got it, but it was in the car that Luke's mum took to work!


Oh yes I had a buggy until last winter I lent it to Grant. uhuh never saw it again. I didn't mind cause Seth would rather be in the wagon or on the bike.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Yep. Hers look good, mine look weird
> 
> :? :? :?
> 
> ...


I think yours look lovely. 
I am supposed to be getting my laundry done but will get to it later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It would have been nice if he'd let you know without waiting so long!
> I worry about you having those loud noises....I worry about in in 'earthquake country'!! Stay safe.
> Keeping you in my heart.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


It was definitely something percussive- maybe a new type of firecracker on me.
Br. Sioli would have rung me as soon as he got the message himself- it is just that it went to his wife in the first place. 
You get used to living with volcanoes, and the other delights of seismic lands! That is why so many prefer one storey buildings.
Hugs for you June!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> When you can't make sense out of anything, that is the only way. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That is what I am trying to do. Showered and dressed ready to face what ever today brings- Ringo and I have both breakfasted and later we will go for a short walk- all I can manage at the moment. The doctor may have some better idea having gone through my notes- I have been called back to see him Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Right I have skimmed through the postings since I slept.
> ((((((((HUGS))))))))) to all for being concerned about my situation, have not yet spoken to Bronwen- may wait till Sunday- I can't recall if she is working today (Saturday)


So sorry they didn't keep their word to you Julie.It must be so frustrating for you.Maybe Alistair is right but it must be a hard decision to make. Love and hugs to you Julie. xxLin xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Oh dearest love. My heart is with you.


Dear Valerie, thank you. Methinks you must be very busy with your harvest, the bees and you also had a knitting project to accomplish, let alone stray calls from the University. We are all so proud of you, and honoured that you join us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> General thank you is fine.


Thanks for that Angora!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just sent Luke home with his mum and I'm shattered! There's a good reason you have your kids when you are young! :shock: He's a good wee soul really, but constant! Didn't help that I only packed the pram wheels into my car and left the pram body with his mum in her car.  DH was not impressed. :lol: However we took him to the park in the car and he had a great time on the swings....but I forgot to take my camera (there's a theme developing here) so I've no pics.
> Julie - I'm so sorry that Fale's family are treating you like this, but maybe it's as well you found out now and not after you'd moved to Australia. I really hope things start to look up for you.
> All the photos today have been great, thank you.
> I hope all those who are ailing or waiting for test results start to feel better and get good news.


Good to be a hands on Grandma none the less!
I feel thoroughly vindicated in that decision given how they are treating me now- Lupe's idea of persuasion makes me laugh- so maybe I am managing to step back as Alastair is counselling.
We have so many on the sicklist in need of prayer or positive thought- and so many we have not heard of in so long- dollyclaire is one who comes to mind, Ask4j is another- bt the list is much longer- for that matter Zoe is not posting much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oddball said:


> So sorry they didn't keep their word to you Julie.It must be so frustrating for you.Maybe Alistair is right but it must be a hard decision to make. Love and hugs to you Julie. xxLin xx


It is hard trying to put 21 years behind one- I am trying not to let things rile me though- I see we have rain- for the Maori that is a good omen- maybe it will be so for me too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a lazy day with Miss Pam. Went shopping and had a bite to lunch in town. Finished GSs sumo birthday cake and now going to get ready to go out for a chinese meal and Miss Pam and Mr Ric are heading off to Scotland tomorrow.
> 
> Here's a couple of photos.....


Two lovely ladies....no problem telling who was who!! The purple is the give-away!!
Love the Sumo cake...lucky GS!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sassafras..thank you for your compliments. I think your advice for Gage saying Goodbye to the house is great. :thumbup:
> 
> I finished the first boot topper. I don't know how to send links. So it is by Amyknits and you can look for it under her topics. The yarn I used was just leftover in my stash. I like the way it turned out. I have to get the other one done now.


I really love that pattern...it looks lacy without being open work. Lucky gals who get these as presents! Great job!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Mine have always been tree trunks or pretty lose to it.


And mine, too!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what I am trying to do. Showered and dressed ready to face what ever today brings- Ringo and I have both breakfasted and later we will go for a short walk- all I can manage at the moment. The doctor may have some better idea having gone through my notes- I have been called back to see him Wednesday afternoon.


I'm glad you didn't have to wait long for another appointment with your dr.Hope he has suggestions so you can walk in comfort.
I finally got some results from my dr's office. I feel like I've been 'fighting' with them for months but it's only been a few days.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Same here....but now I have to be careful that I have the right size here for him. One time, he was out in the garden and got the knees of his pants all dirty so he changed and commented about how short the extra pair of pants were. It's a good thing he was only going to wear them home and didn't have to be anywhere. He grew over 2" over the summer and although he's not 5 yet, he's wearing size 8 shirts and size 6 pants. Takes after Mom and Grandpa where all their height is in their torsos.



NanaCaren said:


> It only took twice with Seth before I set up the same thing. I try to make sure there is a change of clothes for all the grandsons. they love that there are things just for them, something they have come to expect. There is even a cupboard with snacks that they know they can have as long as they are smart about it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I really like your boot topper. Went to Amy kits and went through several pages but could not find pattern. Do you know how to obtain one?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gagesmom, great that was the pattern. So quick and my grand girls will love them. Thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I really like your boot topper. Went to Amy kits and went through several pages but could not find pattern. Do you know how to obtain one?


I posted a link to it on page 64.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm glad you didn't have to wait long for another appointment with your dr.Hope he has suggestions so you can walk in comfort.
> I finally got some results from my dr's office. I feel like I've been 'fighting' with them for months but it's only been a few days.
> JuneK


They were concerned to book me in, because the appointments fill up so quickly.
I am glad you got some results!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Friends, Sam as we know is offline at the moment so I have prepared tea and other things for us today.

I know I am seriously early, but the topic posted 'itself' while I was working on the photographs.

so join me now on

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-201765-1.html#3990396


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Friday afternoon here and I finally got through the 50 odd pages. 

Purple, love the boots , pix of you anf Miss Pam and that cake. Lovely job on it. The sumos are so cute.

Charlotte, healing thoughts and prayers your way. Pats to Pontuf.

Caren, love your photos and pix of coffee. Haven't had any lately. Bought packets of instant butter rum cappuccino to have when I feel like coffee. Seth is a cutie.

June, glad you got the meds you need. 

Keeping Jinx and others who need it in my thoughts.Hope the healing goes well for all. 

Still no load today, so have to decide whether I am going to Springfield or Joplin for the weekend. Need to get knitting (crocheting) on Christmas gifts. Rained here yesterday, hard at times. Sunny today but mild temps. Slept most of yesterday after delivering at noon. Also slept through the night. A real breakfast at a sit down diner so an apple and cheese sandwich for lunch. I use Laughing Cow cheese wedge and the 100 calorie sandwich rounds plus have been adding chia seeds to it. Good substitute for a grilled cheese sandwich. Soup later tonight.

Love the freshly baked bread pix. Puplover, your baked oatmeal looks good, too. 

I found the Golden syrup, HP sauce (brown sauce) and marmite at Meijers. Didn't buy the marmite as I didn't know if it needed to be refrigerated after opening. Haven't tried the other two. Will when I get home. Also bought Weetabix cereal. Love that it is in cake form and two make a serving. I pour almond milk on them. They get mushy but still makes for a quick meal and they don't take up much space. Going to try them warm sometime. 

Julie, warm wishes coming your way. Give Ringo a pat from me. Keep up your spirits and know you have a lot of friends around the world. Doesn't help when you need a real hug but know that we have your back. No one will judge you for whatever decision you make. You would think that after all the years you and Fale have been together that his family would know how much he means to you. Selfish people to keep him away from you while in NZ.

Well, off I go to crochet. Have a great day. 

OH Kathy

Thanks for the compliments on wrist warmers. Yarn was slippery to work with and there was a bit of low level cursing while making them.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn;t make it on this morning as I was making birthday cakes and chatting over a lazy breakfast with Pam.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and sending lots of hugs all round.
> 
> Photos for Friday .......


Love the boots Fi. Can't think why you chose that colour!! Love the other photo as well. Whenever I see something like that and try to photograph it the cobwebs never seem to show up.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Your bread looks delicious! And I'm wondering what are you making with your yarn...have you decided?
> I need to get a new purse....but I'm used to the one I'm using so I'll probably continue using it until it almost falls apart!
> JuneK


Thinking for the 3 colors in balls, a sweater cardigan, need another colour which she was out if but will have her order more. The sparkly blues will be shawlettes. This is the first purse I have bought for 5-6 years, never find one I love till now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Julie, warm wishes coming your way. Give Ringo a pat from me. Keep up your spirits and know you have a lot of friends around the world. Doesn't help when you need a real hug but know that we have your back. No one will judge you for whatever decision you make. You would think that after all the years you and Fale have been together that his family would know how much he means to you. Selfish people to keep him away from you while in NZ.
> 
> Well, off I go to crochet. Have a great day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a lazy day with Miss Pam. Went shopping and had a bite to lunch in town. Finished GSs sumo birthday cake and now going to get ready to go out for a chinese meal and Miss Pam and Mr Ric are heading off to Scotland tomorrow.
> 
> Here's a couple of photos.....


Beautiful ladies!! Amazing sumo wrestlers, he will love it!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kathy love the pictures, envy all the beautiful scenery you will get to see in the coming months.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Easier to get into Canada than back to the states. Some of thepeople who work the border on the US side treat American truckers like dirt. I let my passport expire. Overheard a custom agent tell a trucker that they are like God. Can do what they want, when they want. Detained me for two hrs and didn't search the van as everything was still in its place and they don't put things back. Then had one yell at me because I n't hear her and had to ask her to repeat her question. No one has the right to treat anyone the way they treat people.


In my travels to Canada many year ago I always found Canadian border people so nice. And seldom found that to be true on the American side.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> GOOD MORNING !
> I have missed you all!
> I am not going to be on KTP for a week but will try to pop in and read some posts. You all mean so much to me and I care and value each of your friendships. You are all in my prayers. KTP has been such a blessing. You are lovely caring people. I wish the very best for each of you. Best wishes and many blessings.God bless each of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*To the Tea Party members -- especially those who have or are, sending me parcels for flood relief.I just contacted the Municipal District of Big Horn about the gifts I have received from all of you, others on KP and friends of mine*. 
I talked to Josephine on the phone and she is delighted. I specified that they were to be given to individuals who needed them - not sold to make money for the flood relief. She sounded lovely and was so pleased.

They are a District that was heavily damaged by the flood -- The town of Exshaw was completely flooded as well as two other small villages. The district is quite large and the flood coordinator advised me that there are 
farms and other small hamlets that lost everything. _They were 'too insignificant to get much attention' There has been a lot of attention received by High River just outside of Calgary, and I feel this area that I reached is not getting the attention and so will get more use from the different donations. I am on a 'high' right now as I was getting discouraged as a lot of flood relief items have to be sent through agencies and I wanted them to go to the actual people affected_.

here is her letter - I am so delighted as this is exactly what I hoped we could accomplish!
------------------
Hi Shirley,

Thank you so much for your kind offer. So many people here as well as further afield in the MD (Municipal District of Big Horn)lost everything and we would greatly appreciate your items.

I am the Flood Recovery Coordinator and will guarantee that any items you donate will not be sold.

I am out of the office next week but will be back on the 2nd October. Please give me a call around that time and we can set up a time for you to come out.

Thanks again Shirley for your incredible kindess and I look forward to meeting you.

Kindest regards,

Josephine Dick
Flood Recovery Coordinator

Municipal district of Big Horn
Exshaw, Alberta .


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Julie so happy things are looking up and that Fale has some level headed people in his family! Prayers that things continue to improve for you.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I talked to Josephine on the phone and she is delighted. I specified that they were to be given to individuals who needed them - not sold to make money for the flood relief. She sounded lovely and was so pleased.
> 
> I'm glad all your effort is being recognized. She sounds like a delightful and considerate person.
> JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Sassafras..thank you for your compliments. I think your advice for Gage saying Goodbye to the house is great. :thumbup:
> 
> I finished the first boot topper. I don't know how to send links. So it is by Amyknits and you can look for it under her topics. The yarn I used was just leftover in my stash. I like the way it turned out. I have to get the other one done now.


Awesome!! I really like them. Can I get the pattern ?? if so where


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Jules,I use a Dyson vacuum when I clean our church. I use the one with the ball. I would never buy one for myself, it was $600. I don't think the ball is a big advantage. I have used one without the ball. I think it has better suction, and it does the edges and corners better. The next vacuum I buy for my own I am thinking about the shark. I just think the Dyson is too expensive.


I was enquiring about the Shark- it is about $100 cheaper than the Dyson- everything with that name sells for a premium! But which ever one- I will have to save up!

*Shirley* have you spotted that the America's Cup racing is on? with lighter winds it is a slower race but NZ is in the lead currently.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The older bunch were spoiled I'd get up light the wood stove, make cinnamon rolls and put bacon on to cook. The wood stove was my slow cooker as well. Would put the meal into it and put it up on top of bricks,leave it on the stove all day. The best smell ever. Mornings were my time to play with new receipts or knit make cards what ever.


Bacon and cinnamon rolls cooking on a wood stove in the morning sounds devine! It made me remember going to a friend's home for dinner. She had a meat loaf, scalloped potatoes and applesauce cooking away on a wood stove in the living room. The aromas were memorable!

My dad told about his mom making bread in a wood stove oven. 
The last piece of dough she would roll out to a flat circle, prick it with a fork and bake it on top of the wood stove. That would be Saturday night supper with her homemade Swedish brown beans that would also be simmering away all day.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Awesome!! I really like them. Can I get the pattern ?? if so where


  oops see it, pg 64 :lol:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ok I'm done!! I have been struggling along on this stupid shawl and the "waving" is just not showing up. I hsve read and reread, I have marked the chart so its easier to follow. This morning I started a new one out of scrap yarn to see if I could find my error, it looks exactly like my first one. It's nice just doesn't have the wavy part like it should. Looked on ravelry for errata sheet, none looked at KAL on Ravelry, everyone says easy to do well written charted pattern. @&!#/)(&!//#!+ PFUI 
Really disappointing maybe someday I will try it again, DONT hold your breath!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thanks for the update, give her our hugs and love!


Ditto....re Dreamweaver. Really pulling for a speedy recovery! CArol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Probably the second Tuesday of next week.


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: I was thinking something similar but couldn't quite get it into words.   Carol il/oh


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Is she the Trish that someone asked for prayers for as she had been diagnosed with breast cancer? Or am I confused?


That was me, Dawn. Trisha is my best friend. She had a radical mastectomy of both breasts. Since then she has had repeated infections of one breast. The doctor is talking now of going back in and removing the one implant and leaving it out for six weeks and taking a good look at the tissue.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Is she the Trish that someone asked for prayers for as she had been diagnosed with breast cancer? Or am I confused?
> 
> That was me, Dawn. Trisha is my best friend. She had a radical mastectomy of both breasts. Since then she has had repeated infections of one breast. The doctor is talking now of going back in and removing the one implant and leaving it out for six weeks and taking a good look at the tissue.


Let Trisha know that we are praying for her. :thumbup:


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> I found the Golden syrup, HP sauce (brown sauce) and marmite at Meijers. Didn't buy the marmite as I didn't know if it needed to be refrigerated after opening. Haven't tried the other two. Will when I get home. Also bought Weetabix cereal. Love that it is in cake form and two make a serving. I pour almond milk on them. They get mushy but still makes for a quick meal and they don't take up much space. Going to try them warm sometime.
> 
> Kehinkle- You could have bought the marmite, it doesn't have to be refrigerated. Maybe next time. personally I prefer Vegemite, I don't think it is as strong. HP sauce is the only sauce that my DH will have.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Spider said:


> Carol, what a scarey deal with the wiring. It is so good you found this all out and can everything up to code and not worry.
> I bet you were surprised when you walked I to the house!!!,


~~~always an adventure! Yeah, I'm still reeling from the pictures my DS showed me of the old wiring.....and from looking at the samples he saved. We still have lots of work ahead, but we are starting on the right path now. The logistics of rewiring a house while it is being lived in is awkward.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I finished the first boot topper. I don't know how to send links. So it is by Amyknits and you can look for it under her topics. The yarn I used was just leftover in my stash. I like the way it turned out. I have to get the other one done now.

Melody, your boot cuffs are just beautiful. You did a great job. Might have to look this pattern up and make my granddaughter some for Christmas. So glad you are feeling better. It is good to give yourself the right to have a down time when times are tough. One can't always be strong for the ones they love. You can't internalize feelings without risking a breakdown in your health and where would all of those who love you be without you? Better days are ahead. Your home is where your family is. Memories are waiting to be made in the house God has picked out by you. God Bless and Much love....Betty


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Misty the budgie used to sit on the top of his cage -- when Pat and I started to play cards he (she)??? would fly over and perch on the side of his glasses (kelly taught him to do that) then when we threw down a card he would hop onto the table - pick up the card and hop over to the edge and drop the card. Then he would chuckle. We laughed so hard. The only way we could play cards was by putting him in the cage and he would meow like a cat and make all sorts of sounds. then Harry the mynah would get in on it. life was never dull in our house. Kelly spent hours with him. He would see Kelly come into the room and if he was in the cage he would chirp and ask to be out.


Too funny! Love it. :thumbup: What an interesting life.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn;t make it on this morning as I was making birthday cakes and chatting over a lazy breakfast with Pam.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and sending lots of hugs all round.
> 
> Photos for Friday .......


Those boots are so awesome!!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

oddball said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> > I found the Golden syrup, HP sauce (brown sauce) and marmite at Meijers. Didn't buy the marmite as I didn't know if it needed to be refrigerated after opening. Haven't tried the other two. Will when I get home. Also bought Weetabix cereal. Love that it is in cake form and two make a serving. I pour almond milk on them. They get mushy but still makes for a quick meal and they don't take up much space. Going to try them warm sometime.
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Have just caught up reading and I have had a rotten day, just feeling bummed out. Going to hit they hay as well. Check in tomorrow.


 ~~~Hope all is okay with the house sale! Gage okay? Remember his comments to you before your dentist visit....you are strong! You can handle it....he loves you! :thumbup: :thumbup: Sweet dreams!
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> It has been a long week. Not sure I will get caught up. Only one more week of this second shift and then back to first shift. Fortunately I have a minivacation scheduled for the end of my first week back on days. I am excited to see Jeanette, Dawn and Carol during that time. Can't wait to catch up with them. Pontuf...Prayers for you for sure and of course for Jynx.
> 
> Dawn....your recipes sound delicious. So looking forward to seeing you again.
> 
> ...


~~~We look forward to seeing you, too! :thumbup: :thumbup: Take care....carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just wanted you to see what I posted today. This is what Angie asked me to make her. I hope she likes it. We will take it to the frame shop on one of her Doctors appointments.


wow! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Carol il/oh


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gagesmom,

I'm not surprised you had a down morning; you have had a lot of stress in your young life. Selling a house is right up there with some of the worst stressors. 

Thinking about young Gage made me remember a time when we moved with kids about 7, 6 and 2. We moved to a house that was much bigger, had a huge yard, fireplace, a screened porch across the whole back of the house, and the kids had their own rooms. But they always wanted to drive by our old house. I think the homes where we have been always hold memories and feelings of safety and security. Something new is a change and change is never easy. Don't be surprised if Gage has some unhappiness about moving. Just give him time and lots of hugs and opportunities to talk about what he's feeling. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The ladies on the main forum want to send cards to Jynx while she is in recovery. We have asked Rookie to see if it is possible to get an address. I think it would give this much loved member of KP a big lift if she got some cards in her hands from people who admire her so much. It is hard when it is just written. She has had such a difficult time and it seems to be ongoing. I will make up a card for her and send it as soon as I know where it can go to reach her. Are any of the rest of you interested?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Carol, so glad you are safely home but what a welcome with the garage door open, etc. Glad it was DS and DDIL.
> 
> Thank goodness nothing ever happened with a fire at the house considering there were small electrical fires. Thankfully you are now warned and it can be taken care of. Scary thing to think of. Good warning for all of us.


~~~I am feel blessed. This house was built about 1927....so the wiring is VERY old....and waaaaaay out of code! Yeah.....it is wise to check the wiring in a house.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Awwwww. He will have so many wonderful memories as you keep them alive for him and he can look back with photos and your stories.
> 
> The toy parrot in this photo is one I bought years back for the grandchildren and has quite a history. I was upstairs alone and when I walked along the upper walk way and heard this strange voice say Helllllllooooo. Scared me half to death. Found out it was the parrot downstairs and the children had left it turned on. When you walk by it, it is activated and speaks. I was pretty far away, but apparently not far enough. Well last night I heard DH laughing in the basement where he was working out and wondered what was going on. He came up and told me he couldn't find it but the parrot was talking to him. Had him go back down and track the guy down and turn him off. Here he is, so proud of his ability to scare the pants off anyone in the middle of the night.


We had a similar incident with a Furby a few years ago. My son bought it as a gag gift for me for Christmas 2006. and it was one of the interactive ones that responded to certain commands. One night when every one but me was in bed I could hear the Furby talking next to my chair. He had fallen under the lamp table and I could not reach him, so I said "Hey Furby, go to sleep . The Furby said " Me go sleep now" and snored a few times. (Really, I'm not making this up!) I went to bed and the next morning I told DH to retrieve Furby from under the table. As he pulled the Furby out it said "Me love you" :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Bacon and cinnamon rolls cooking on a wood stove in the morning sounds devine! It made me remember going to a friend's home for dinner. She had a meat loaf, scalloped potatoes and applesauce cooking away on a wood stove in the living room. The aromas were memorable!
> 
> My dad told about his mom making bread in a wood stove oven.
> The last piece of dough she would roll out to a flat circle, prick it with a fork and bake it on top of the wood stove. That would be Saturday night supper with her homemade Swedish brown beans that would also be simmering away all day.


I remember wood stoves and leftover pie dough being turned into what we called kisses. The dough was rolled out and covered with cinnamon and brown sugar, probably butter, then rolled into a thing log (big stick - LOL) and cut into small 1/2 or 1' pieces so all the cinnamon was in a swirled circle. They were so good.

You are probably all on the new KTP. I'll check for it. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I just made oatmeal cookies with no salt, oil or flour. They use peanut butter but all I had was crunchy almond butter, oil needed was in that. Am going to be trying brownies made with black beans. Can you imagine? So far all the recipes have been good. From the book Forks Over Knives. I'll let you know how the brownies turn out when I finally get all the ingredients. :thumbup:


~~~Did you see the video/tv show that goes with the Forks Over Knives? Impressive! Carol il/oh


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Is she the Trish that someone asked for prayers for as she had been diagnosed with breast cancer? Or am I confused?
> 
> That was me, Dawn. Trisha is my best friend. She had a radical mastectomy of both breasts. Since then she has had repeated infections of one breast. The doctor is talking now of going back in and removing the one implant and leaving it out for six weeks and taking a good look at the tissue.


Ok, sorry Bulldog she has been included in my prayers, thought maybe was the same Trish as Onthewingsofadove.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My dad told about his mom making bread in a wood stove oven. 
The last piece of dough she would roll out to a flat circle, prick it with a fork and bake it on top of the wood stove. That would be Saturday night supper with her homemade Swedish brown beans that would also be simmering away all day.[/quote]

My grandmother and grandfather lived on the farm when I was a child and didn't have electricity. My grandmother cooked on a wood stove and heated her flat irons (and they really were iron) on the stove to iron with. They eventually got a refrigerator and wringer washing machine that had gasoline motors!! Wish I had some of her fresh churned butter. The store boughten (as Sam calls it) butter is just not the same.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ok I'm done!! I have been struggling along on this stupid shawl and the "waving" is just not showing up. I hsve read and reread, I have marked the chart so its easier to follow. This morning I started a new one out of scrap yarn to see if I could find my error, it looks exactly like my first one. It's nice just doesn't have the wavy part like it should. Looked on ravelry for errata sheet, none looked at KAL on Ravelry, everyone says easy to do well written charted pattern. @&!#/)(&!//#!+ PFUI
> Really disappointing maybe someday I will try it again, DONT hold your breath!


AFter a while, it's just not worth the aggravation, is it?
Knitting and crocheting are the same as when I'm reading a book....after a while, if the knitting and crocheting are a pain, they get frogged...with books, if it doesn't hold my interest by the beginning of the 3rd chapter, it's gone! And if I have any doubt about a book having a happy ending, I'm not above reading the last chapter. I like happy endings!!! That's why I never went to see the movie, Titanic. I know how it ends and not happily!!! 
I know....I'm weird!
JuneK


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> AFter a while, it's just not worth the aggravation, is it?
> Knitting and crocheting are the same as when I'm reading a book....after a while, if the knitting and crocheting are a pain, they get frogged...with books, if it doesn't hold my interest by the beginning of the 3rd chapter, it's gone! And if I have any doubt about a book having a happy ending, I'm no above reading the last chapter. I like happy endings!!! That's why I never went to see the movie, Titanic. I know how it ends and not happily!!!
> I know....I'm weird!
> JuneK


Not unless I am weird too, as I bin any book that doesn't grip me within the first chapter, always read the ending first, and gladly cease any project that bores me if I don't have to do it. I never feel guilty about not wasting my time!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I am feel blessed. This house was built about 1927....so the wiring is VERY old....and waaaaaay out of code! Yeah.....it is wise to check the wiring in a house.
> Carol il/oh


~~~I still have 20-30 pages to read, but wanted to post my evening photos.....we are expecting storms tonight....and drop in temp from 92 to 66 (big change!!). At the moment...the storm is by passing us....going across the lake stright toward Cleveland (picture 1). The wind is shifting...lake was like glass, 10 minutes later it is choppy. Also saw some geese.....headed east?? :?: :?: Are they confused? They were making quite a racket....maybe some backseat drivers trying to get the lead goose to make a right turn :?: 
oh...here comes the rain, but we can still have doors open, unless the wind gets too crazy! back to reading......hope to catch up! sweet dreams, all.....Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> WOW!! He sure is lifelike...That would be scary to hear a voice when you knew no one was around.
> Junek


~~~Almost as spooky as when I was home alone.....sitting in the rocking chair...not rocking....and all of a sudden it started to rock! :shock: :shock: Who did that???????
Later found out that Chicago had experieinced a minor earthquake! Never knew we were in a major fault area. The things you learn....and how you learn them! :-D :-D Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My daughter in stationed in Cheyenne in the Air Force. She wasn't real crazy about it because of the wind. We had a nice holiday there once. I really liked it.


It does tend to get windy, but at least it makes for a nice cross breeze through the house in the summer, the winter on the other hand... I could do without for the most part. lol, and I think they actually get it worse than we do. And Cheyenne certainly isn't exactly a "happening" town. lol...At night all the street lights just go to blinking stop or yield, :roll: or at least they did when we were there at night. Talk about a deserted town in the dark. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a lazy day with Miss Pam. Went shopping and had a bite to lunch in town. Finished GSs sumo birthday cake and now going to get ready to go out for a chinese meal and Miss Pam and Mr Ric are heading off to Scotland tomorrow.
> 
> Here's a couple of photos.....


Beautiful, both the two of you and the cake! Have fun in Scotland Miss Pam!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Mine have always been tree trunks or pretty lose to it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Valerie, thank you. Methinks you must be very busy with your harvest, the bees and you also had a knitting project to accomplish, let alone stray calls from the University. We are all so proud of you, and honoured that you join us.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Right I have skimmed through the postings since I slept.
> regards me and Fale- the family did another no show and did not bother to tell me directly- so my evening meal was some of the food I had laid in- some is in the fridge- waiting to go in the deep freeze- and some I may just never use. Not impressed. Alastair is firmly of the opinion that I should just walk away from them. I am inclined to feel they are aware I have no money to speak of, and therefore of no use to them. They have borrowed between them $30,000 to cover the funeral. I like my friends from church better.
> Regards Sam- his internet connection (or rather computer) may not be available for several days, but he has delegated the starting of the Knitting Tea Party, and things will happen at or around the usual time.
> (((((((((HUGS))))))))) to all for being concerned about my situation, have not yet spoken to Bronwen- may wait till Sunday- I can't recall if she is working today (Saturday)


~~~I'm not impressed either.
As I often tell my SIL....I had no choice, my bro was her choice! Family we are given (like it or not), but friends we choose. Makes sense that you like your church friends better....I do too!
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Julie, I am so upset right now that Lupe and family would do that to you. She is a wicked witch.
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Glennys 2 said:


> Angora1: have made brownies with black beans and they turned out pretty good. The only thing is they have to be eaten within about 3 days as they don't last long (getting moldy).


~~~~Is there a recipe in the offing? I'd like to try these. Are they dairy-free?
Carol il/oh


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Nana Caren posted the link on pg 64 for the boot toppers.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> GOOD MORNING !
> I have missed you all!
> I am not going to be on KTP for a week but will try to pop in and read some posts. You all mean so much to me and I care and value each of your friendships. You are all in my prayers. KTP has been such a blessing. You are lovely caring people. I wish the very best for each of you. Best wishes and many blessings.God bless each of you.
> 
> ...


~~~Right back attcha'! All of it. We are with you all the way....you are in our prayers...soothing, healing, calming vibes wending your way. Take time to take care of ourself, knowing you have the KTP with you. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: Carol il/oh


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am so happy that every one likes the boot toppers. 

I know I screwed mine up somewhere along the way. They are supposed to be cables. :? :? 

Amyknits comes up with the most fantastic patterns. This is simple, easy to knit and very pretty.

I have finished the second one.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It seems to be almost total thoughtlessness and an inability to see that another culture may have worth. As they say live and learn.


~~~It is a curious cultural expression.....it doesn't seem "true" to their culture, just basing on what I know of various other cultures. Most are traditionally very generous, considerate, caring, etc. The more "modern" ones (ie Western ones) are not as considerate.....just IMHO....the ones more steeped in tradition & less influenced by the modern times are more considerate.....it's a mystery to me....and I am sorry. Maybe they are caught "between times"...especially since Fale did not marry traditionally (neither did I).
My heart is with you.....hoping for peace and accepatance on your part. Please be comfortable....{{{{}}}}}
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> something has to start working out for the better. I must just look at the glass half full.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That's what I love about you, Julie...ALWAYS a glass 1/2 full! You are awesome! How I would love to sit and have a cuppa with you! Actually...I think your glass is 7/8 full :lol: :lol: :lol:
If we go to visit Syd's folks....we'll stop by! (I have dreams!)
Take care of yourself......Carol il/oh

PS....keep that avatar! You look so beautiful there. Red IS your color! Okay...if you have another "red" photo, maybe you can change it. But this one is "uplifiting!". The color is FANTASTIC! :thumbup: You've heard it many times....time to start believing what we say :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *To the Tea Party members -- especially those who have or are, sending me parcels for flood relief.I just contacted the Municipal District of Big Horn about the gifts I have received from all of you, others on KP and friends of mine*.
> I talked to Josephine on the phone and she is delighted. I specified that they were to be given to individuals who needed them - not sold to make money for the flood relief. She sounded lovely and was so pleased.
> 
> They are a District that was heavily damaged by the flood -- The town of Exshaw was completely flooded as well as two other small villages. The district is quite large and the flood coordinator advised me that there are
> ...


Wonderful!! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> one day he will know the truth.
> Prayers for strength and comfort while you adjust to your new way of life whatever you decide that may be.


~~~Yes....one day he will knowe the truth. That needs to keep you on an even keel (is that a yachting term?.....did NZ win?)...anyway Ditto PupLover...
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, a lot of the Ranches have snow blocks built in their pastures that are on the highway to try to stop some of the blowing snow from getting onto the highway as much as possible, but I don't really know how well they work, I'll get a picture of one next time we pass some. The roads do get closed due to snow from time to time, more down around Cheyenne and then up higher in the mountains that around here, but it does happen.


~~~I remember seeing the gates that would shut the roads when we drove thru WY in the summer. It was a weird sight....the vistas were so BIG.....one could only imagine...in the summer time.
Carol il/oh


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I know I screwed mine up somewhere along the way. They are supposed to be cables. :? :? 

Just never tell anyone how they are supposed to look and pretend they are just the way they are supposed to be. i think they look gorgeous!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm going to take a leap here and guess we haven't started a new KTP...... I checked the last few pages and don't see anything and it looks like this one is still working... I need to go back to page 37 and get caught up real quick- DH has decided he just can't stay awake, so I told him I'd give him an hour and then wake him up - sleepless nights and up and down are getting to be way to much the norm around here. I will read forward and backward so that I can keep up with current - be back in a minute - AZ


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I suspect that may be after this existence. Hopefully there may be something come out of the visit Br Sioli and I will attempt at 2 o'clock. My main reaction still is tiredness- and an unwillingness to be forced to battle- I see that as only polarising the situation further.


~~~the mean-spiritedness of separating husband & wife.....that's what hurts. For what? That is what confuses me. Support to you always! {{{{{hugs}}}}} I understand the tiredness. Remember, the Fale of now is not fully the Fale you married and had many years of happiness together.
Always in our prayers...Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Easier to get into Canada than back to the states. Some of thepeople who work the border on the US side treat American truckers like dirt. I let my passport expire. Overheard a custom agent tell a trucker that they are like God. Can do what they want, when they want. Detained me for two hrs and didn't search the van as everything was still in its place and they don't put things back. Then had one yell at me because I n't hear her and had to ask her to repeat her question. No one has the right to treat anyone the way they treat people.


~~~UGH! SO sorry...you are right.....that kind of nastiness is so unnecessary....to what purpose? Hope those folks go home and have indigestion! They sound a lot like the cops at Midway Airport in Chicago.....their attitude is that no one should be there to pick up anyone. Ridiculous! pfui!
I'm on your side! :thumbup: Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Let Trisha know that we are praying for her. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a lazy day with Miss Pam. Went shopping and had a bite to lunch in town. Finished GSs sumo birthday cake and now going to get ready to go out for a chinese meal and Miss Pam and Mr Ric are heading off to Scotland tomorrow.
> 
> Here's a couple of photos.....


~~~Lovely! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~always an adventure! Yeah, I'm still reeling from the pictures my DS showed me of the old wiring.....and from looking at the samples he saved. We still have lots of work ahead, but we are starting on the right path now. The logistics of rewiring a house while it is being lived in is awkward.
> Carol il/oh


They just put in a new electrical panel in my DSM's house, it was also built in 1950 something, and the electrical panel was clear at the top of the wall at the ceiling,:roll: now why would someone do that, and they had to rewire the entire kitchen as it was far below code. The electrician said someone had rewired parts of the house... When they were trying to draw the new wire through they kept running into defunct copper piping, told them we should pull it all out and sell it, would pay a good amount on the renovations. lol...They are talking about tearing out the outer walls, reinsulating and rewiring, after the rest of the reno. :shock: 
When in Texas, in the mobile home that DH and I lived in, one of the outlets started sparking, I had a 2 year old in the house and I called 911 as I ran back and flipped the breaker off, the firemen and my landlord were all so shocked that I knew, let alone how, to turn off the breaker. :shock: My dad would have been so disappointed if I didn't. 
I am so glad that you are having it all fixed, it's very scary to think about. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> We had a similar incident with a Furby a few years ago. My son bought it as a gag gift for me for Christmas 2006. and it was one of the interactive ones that responded to certain commands. One night when every one but me was in bed I could hear the Furby talking next to my chair. He had fallen under the lamp table and I could not reach him, so I said "Hey Furby, go to sleep . The Furby said " Me go sleep now" and snored a few times. (Really, I'm not making this up!) I went to bed and the next morning I told DH to retrieve Furby from under the table. As he pulled the Furby out it said "Me love you" :lol:


 :XD: LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I still have 20-30 pages to read, but wanted to post my evening photos.....we are expecting storms tonight....and drop in temp from 92 to 66 (big change!!). At the moment...the storm is by passing us....going across the lake stright toward Cleveland (picture 1). The wind is shifting...lake was like glass, 10 minutes later it is choppy. Also saw some geese.....headed east?? :?: :?: Are they confused? They were making quite a racket....maybe some backseat drivers trying to get the lead goose to make a right turn :?:
> oh...here comes the rain, but we can still have doors open, unless the wind gets too crazy! back to reading......hope to catch up! sweet dreams, all.....Carol il/oh


So pretty!! I love the lake.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Almost as spooky as when I was home alone.....sitting in the rocking chair...not rocking....and all of a sudden it started to rock! :shock: :shock: Who did that???????
> Later found out that Chicago had experieinced a minor earthquake! Never knew we were in a major fault area. The things you learn....and how you learn them! :-D :-D Carol il/oh


LOL!! When I was young I worked at McDonalds and was sitting outside early one morning waiting for the manager to get there and I was reading Stephen King/Peter Straubs The Talsiman, there was an earthquake in the book at the same time as there was a real one in Anchorage and scared the heck out of me, I didn't read that one in the dark, alone, outside anymore. lolol.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They just put in a new electrical panel in my DSM's house, it was also built in 1950 something, and the electrical panel was clear at the top of the wall at the ceiling,:roll: now why would someone do that, and they had to rewire the entire kitchen as it was far below code. The electrician said someone had rewired parts of the house... When they were trying to draw the new wire through they kept running into defunct copper piping, told them we should pull it all out and sell it, would pay a good amount on the renovations. lol...They are talking about tearing out the outer walls, reinsulating and rewiring, after the rest of the reno. :shock:
> When in Texas, in the mobile home that DH and I lived in, one of the outlets started sparking, I had a 2 year old in the house and I called 911 as I ran back and flipped the breaker off, the firemen and my landlord were all so shocked that I knew, let alone how, to turn off the breaker. :shock: My dad would have been so disappointed if I didn't.
> I am so glad that you are having it all fixed, it's very scary to think about. Hugs.


~~~Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm going to take a leap here and guess we haven't started a new KTP...... I checked the last few pages and don't see anything and it looks like this one is still working... I need to go back to page 37 and get caught up real quick- DH has decided he just can't stay awake, so I told him I'd give him an hour and then wake him up - sleepless nights and up and down are getting to be way to much the norm around here. I will read forward and backward so that I can keep up with current - be back in a minute - AZ


we did start dear! 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-201765-1.html#3990396


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! When I was young I worked at McDonalds and was sitting outside early one morning waiting for the manager to get there and I was reading Stephen King/Peter Straubs The Talsiman, there was an earthquake in the book at the same time as there was a real one in Anchorage and scared the heck out of me, I didn't read that one in the dark, alone, outside anymore. lolol.


~~~ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Is there a recipe in the offing? I'd like to try these. Are they dairy-free?
> Carol il/oh


Sorry, I made the recipe about 3 yrs ago. I know whilch mag it is in but don't know where it is in my stack of mags. I think that it is dairy-free. I have another idea where it might be found. Will look it up and see if I can get to you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn;t make it on this morning as I was making birthday cakes and chatting over a lazy breakfast with Pam.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and sending lots of hugs all round.
> 
> Photos for Friday .......


love the boots. Adorable, and SOOO you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Almost as spooky as when I was home alone.....sitting in the rocking chair...not rocking....and all of a sudden it started to rock! :shock: :shock: Who did that???????
> Later found out that Chicago had experieinced a minor earthquake! Never knew we were in a major fault area. The things you learn....and how you learn them! :-D :-D Carol il/oh


Same thing happened to me when we had a very minor earthquake that was a couple of hundred miles to the west of me. I was sitting in my wheelchair outside enjoying the weather when it felt like someone took hold of my chair and gave it a good shake! Like you, we very seldom have even minor quakes. This was the one that did damage in D.C.
JuneK


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathy, I've had a similar experience when going through customs. They asked confusing questions and searched every inch of my luggage. I was too scared to think which made it worse!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~UGH! SO sorry...you are right.....that kind of nastiness is so unnecessary....to what purpose? Hope those folks go home and have indigestion! They sound a lot like the cops at Midway Airport in Chicago.....their attitude is that no one should be there to pick up anyone. Ridiculous! pfui!
> I'm on your side! :thumbup: Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! When I was young I worked at McDonalds and was sitting outside early one morning waiting for the manager to get there and I was reading Stephen King/Peter Straubs The Talsiman, there was an earthquake in the book at the same time as there was a real one in Anchorage and scared the heck out of me, I didn't read that one in the dark, alone, outside anymore. lolol.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Glennys 2 said:


> Sorry, I made the recipe about 3 yrs ago. I know whilch mag it is in but don't know where it is in my stack of mags. I think that it is dairy-free. I have another idea where it might be found. Will look it up and see if I can get to you.


~~~Thank you...my DS is very allergic to milk and I'm always hunting for recipes that he can enjoy.
Carol il/oh
pm me if you find the recipe. Tahnks again! errr...that's thanks! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Same thing happened to me when we had a very minor earthquake that was a couple of hundred miles to the west of me. I was sitting in my wheelchair outside enjoying the weather when it felt like someone took hold of my chair and gave it a good shake! Like you, we very seldom have even minor quakes. This was the one that did damage in D.C.
> JuneK


~~~so glad you weren't damaged! Is that the one the really messed up the Washington Monument?
Carol il/oh


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I sometimes wonder how useful they are. Although years ago, my son read the info sheet of a new medication he'd been prescribed. One of the side effects. was SUDDEN DEATH. He said he threw it out...that side effect was worse than what he was taking the medication for!!
> juneK


I wonder the same. It seems that every med my DH gets has the same side effects: diarrhea, constipation, drowsiness, itching and on and on. Some of these effects are the problems he's trying to cure....duh....BUT death has never been one of them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> She has a lot of fun making the cakes. She recently made one fro a friend's birthday, they belong to a skeet shooting club. Here's a photo of the cake she made last week.


So cute,


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I made up a spreadsheet where I wrote in the name of the drug, what it was for, which doctor prescribed it and the dosage and frequency to take. . I can make up a master one of these in Excel and attach it here if anyone would like it.
> 
> I would like to see this. It might be better than the system I use. Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The ladies on the main forum want to send cards to Jynx while she is in recovery. We have asked Rookie to see if it is possible to get an address. I think it would give this much loved member of KP a big lift if she got some cards in her hands from people who admire her so much. It is hard when it is just written. She has had such a difficult time and it seems to be ongoing. I will make up a card for her and send it as soon as I know where it can go to reach her. Are any of the rest of you interested?


Yes, I am.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> While I was out and about today I took a couple of photos of Black River, near where I live.


Lovely pictures.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just wanted you to see what I posted today. This is what Angie asked me to make her. I hope she likes it. We will take it to the frame shop on one of her Doctors appointments.


Beautiful. I'm sure she will like it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreary day...it's been raining all night and all day so far. Good day to knit but I'm on here trying to get caught up again. Still 22 pages behind and probably several on the new TP.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn;t make it on this morning as I was making birthday cakes and chatting over a lazy breakfast with Pam.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and sending lots of hugs all round.
> 
> Photos for Friday .......


Love your jazzy new boots :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> regards me and Fale- the family did another no show and did not bother to tell me directly- so my evening meal was some of the food I had laid in- some is in the fridge- waiting to go in the deep freeze- and some I may just never use. Not impressed. Alastair is firmly of the opinion that I should just walk away from them. I am inclined to feel they are aware I have no money to speak of, and therefore of no use to them. They have borrowed between them $30,000 to cover the funeral. I like my friends from church better.
> Regards Sam- his internet connection (or rather computer) may not be available for several days, but he has delegated the starting of the Knitting Tea Party, and things will happen at or around the usual time.
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> GOOD MORNING !
> I have missed you all!
> I am not going to be on KTP for a week but will try to pop in and read some posts. You all mean so much to me and I care and value each of your friendships. You are all in my prayers. KTP has been such a blessing. You are lovely caring people. I wish the very best for each of you. Best wishes and many blessings.God bless each of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a lazy day with Miss Pam. Went shopping and had a bite to lunch in town. Finished GSs sumo birthday cake and now going to get ready to go out for a chinese meal and Miss Pam and Mr Ric are heading off to Scotland tomorrow.
> 
> Here's a couple of photos.....


Lovely picture of you and Miss Pam. Cake looks delicious. Was GS pleased?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> :
> I like the way it turned out. I have to get the other one done now.


You did a great job. It looks very pretty on your boot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > regards me and Fale- the family did another no show and did not bother to tell me directly- so my evening meal was some of the food I had laid in- some is in the fridge- waiting to go in the deep freeze- and some I may just never use. Not impressed. Alastair is firmly of the opinion that I should just walk away from them. I am inclined to feel they are aware I have no money to speak of, and therefore of no use to them. They have borrowed between them $30,000 to cover the funeral. I like my friends from church better.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Is she the Trish that someone asked for prayers for as she had been diagnosed with breast cancer? Or am I confused?
> 
> That was me, Dawn. Trisha is my best friend. She had a radical mastectomy of both breasts. Since then she has had repeated infections of one breast. The doctor is talking now of going back in and removing the one implant and leaving it out for six weeks and taking a good look at the tissue.


Sending prayers for her speedy recovery.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~so glad you weren't damaged! Is that the one the really messed up the Washington Monument?
> Carol il/oh


Yes, same one.
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Zoe that's awesome. Thank you so much. I am so happy and relieved that this part is done, so is Gage. :thumbup:


Golly, but I was getting anxious as I was reading to hear whether it had gone through or not! I am so glad and hope things are smoother from here on out!

Now to keep reading--I may meet up with you all at some point in "current time" yet!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> It was awesome and I can't wait to do it again


That's great--and good for you! You never know who will be helped because you gave (literally!) of yourself. :thumbup:

I used to donate pretty regularly but haven't done for a while. I should see where the next drive will be around here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Not unless I am weird too, as I bin any book that doesn't grip me within the first chapter, always read the ending first, and gladly cease any project that bores me if I don't have to do it. I never feel guilty about not wasting my time!


I have a "50 page" limit--if it doesn't have me by then, I move on.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> We love and Hug you too dear. Please keep us posted. I couldn't think yesterday after hearing your news. You are on my mind all the time and I will hold you close in my heart and prayers. Sending you prayers across the miles.
> XOXOXO


Thanks so much!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~okay....I'm putting my novice-ness out there....what is roving? I keep reading/hearing about it, but haven't figured out what it is. :?: :?: :? Carol il/oh


Like the description of it yarn waiting to grow up!. Here is some that I am knitting with. You can see the different thicknesses, need to pull it apart to the approximate size want it and then knit it. Means that the yarn will be different thicknesses- reminds me a bit of Noro yarn. Also pulls apart and then simply knit two bits together.At the back is the knitted part. Don't particularly like it so won't be bothering again (and this has become a UFO which maybe one day will become a WIP again)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I've been told the doctors aren't as up on these things as the pharmacists. Bulldog's daughter would probably know about all this. Sadly DH was telling me a huge number of people die each year from legitimately prescribed drugs. Maybe we should all be asking our pharmacists about the drugs we are on and any new drug with the ones we are already taking. Fortunately, the only one I am on now is for migraines and my eyes.


Pharmacists only need to know about medications- docors need to know about everything. So yes pharmacists can have a much more detailed knowledge of drugs. I always use the same pharmacy so that they know what medications I am taking. When I added the new one to prevent my migraines he said this is a new one for you- and told me what to look out for. And he commented on my other one as well- so he not only had all the details he took note of them.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

When I was given a new prescription recently, the pharmacist noticed that it conflicted with one of my meds and called the dr to change it to something that was compatable.


----------

